# RolePlaying Mafia Game IX - Final Fantasy II [Game Thread]



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2011)

_Welcome to the RolePlaying Mafia Game IX - Final Fantasy II _​


*Game Rules*​
Click here for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

*ACTIVITY*​
*I require that everyone posts at least 3   contributive posts. You may only have 2 on the first day. These are   posts that actually contain some form of helping. This does not include   "obligatory second post" and such. If you do not meet the posting   requirements, I will warn you before the phase ends. If you do not think   you can meet the posting requirements, you must PM me saying that you   cannot do so. If you do not meet the posting requirements, I will   roleblock you during the night and following dayphase for the first   offense. For the second offense, you will be modkilled or replaced, of   which will be janitored and not revealed. This is the one policy I am   completely for, and I heavily discourage being inactive.*

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes   for one person (majority = half +1) and all players have checked in.

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. Anyone   who makes a night post will be roleblocked as a warning, upon second   offense, they will be modkilled.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want   to kill. The Godfather must PM the moderators telling them their choice   for the night's murder. The godfather sends in ALL of the mafia's   actions. If you do not think the godfather will be active, or is not   active, then select an individual and send the actions to me.

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then   your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions   during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*SEND ALL OF YOUR ACTIONS TO ME, Awesome*

*Role Revealing*​
Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. There is a janitor in this game. 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. *This now includes quoting. *You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*WRITE UPS*​

Not all actions used will be reflected upon the write-ups.

If a player attacks a bulletproof or a protected player, there will be no write-ups involved. 

*Write ups may contain hints. Not all of them will, but some will   definitely have hints. If you read the write ups, you may find valuable   information.*

*MISC INFO*​

-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless otherwise   specified). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your   role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will  automatically  be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-I will only replace players in the first three phases. And players   afterwards will be modkilled, and furthermore the modkill with be *under the effect of a janitor*. *Don't get apathetic town.*

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do   not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

-In the event somebody is banned, they will be modkilled. No exceptions.

*ON SUMMONS​*
 RNG a number for you and I will give you the summon with that assigned number. 
 You will get those benefits for the day and night phase.
 If you have Grand Summon, you can summon the Summon you want.
 It restarts every day phase.


*DO NOT POST YET*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

*Town*
*Spoiler*: _FF13 Faction_ 




*Lightning [Party Leader / Paradigm System]:* Before the game starts, you can pick 3 ?Paradigm Slots? which have a combination of 2 of the following paradigm roles, but cannot be two of each.  Each night phase, you select which paradigm slot you will use and will use throughout the day phase and the next night phase. You cannot pick the same paradigm two nights in a row. (ex. You send Awesome [Med/Com] [Med/Sen] [Com/Sen]) Med, Com, Sen, or Sab. Lightning can be Med, Com, or Sab. Snow can be Sen or Com. Com is Vigilante, Med is doctor, Sen is bulletproof, and Sab is roleblocker. She knows who Snow is and can communicate with him outside the thread. 

*Snow [Party Follower / Paradigm System]: *Snow follows whatever paradigms lightning chooses, and has whatever role is given to him with the paradigm. Lightning controls the paradigms. He does not. He knows who lightning is and can communicate with her outside the thread.





*Spoiler*: _FFVII Faction_ 



*Cloud [Vigilante/Mason]:* The one, the only, the only actual vigilante in this game besides his backup who attacks during the day phase. Cloud knows who Barret and Tifa are and can communicate with them outside of the thread. 

*Barret [Mason]:* Knows who Tifa and Cloud are and can communicate with them outside of the thread.

*Tifa [Mason]:* Knows who Cloud and Barret are and can communicate with them outside of the thread.




*Spoiler*: _Rest of Town_ 



*Aeris [Doctor]:* Being an Ancient, Aeris has an extensive knowledge of White Magic. Using this, she can protect a character each night phase from attacks. 

*Auron [Yuna?s Guardian]:* If Yuna were to be killed by an attack, Auron would die in her place, essentially giving Yuna an extra life.

*Basch [Gambit System]:* Changes the targets of 3 players for a whole day and night phase. One use.

*Bikke [Commuter]:* Bikke?s ship is only big enough to fit two people on it, sadly. Each night phase he can send in a target to commute with him during the night phase. This roleblocks and protects the target.

*Cait Sith [Gambling Cop]:* Cait Sith can target a person during the night phase to figure out their role based off of RNG. Cait Sith will send me 3 numbers 1-10. If one is correct, he will find their allegiance. If two are correct, he will find out their role. If three are correct, he will die.

*Cecil [Darkness]:* Cecil can use a vigilante attack during the day that has a 75% chance of killing a target and a 25% chance of killing himself.

*Eiko [Backup Summoner]:* Like Garnet, she has the ability to summon creatures that can aid her, but can only do so when Garnet dies.

*FFXIV character [Hated townie]:* Everyone hates FFXIV. They hate the game and they hate you, you unfortunate townie. FFXIV character appears guilty to all investigations.

*Freya* *[Cop]:* Kain can investigate a person each night phase to see whether or not they are guilty.

*Garnet [Summoner]:* Coming from a practically extinct clan, Garnet has the ability to summon creatures that can aid her throughout the following day and night phase. 

*Golbez [Archfiends]:* Golbez can command the four elemental fiends to reveal a target?s role in the game thread each day phase.

*Kain [Cop]:* Kain can investigate a person each night phase to see whether or not they are guilty. 

*Onion Knight [Job Change]:* Onion Knight is generic for the first two phases, but can change into a cop, vigilante, or a semi-bulletproof roll on the start of the third day phase. All have a 1/3 chance.

*Rikku [Item User]:* Rikku has many items she can use as one shots. These can be used whenever you feel.
1.       Flashbang: Roleblocks a target
2.       Shining Gem: Kills a player 50% chance of failing.
3.       Mighty Wall: Protects a player
4.       Final Elixir: Revives a player. 50% chance of working
*Rydia [Summoner]:* has the ability to summon creatures that can aid her throughout the following day and night phase.

*Squall [Cop]:* Squall can investigate a person to find their allegiance each night phase. 

*Sephiroth [Night Vigilante]:* Sephiroth now knows the only way to escape is to team up with his former enemies. Sephiroth helps them by killing a target during the night phase. 

*Tidus [Backup vigilante]:* If Cloud dies Tidus will take a stand and become a vigilante.

*Vaan [Hated townie]:* Being the shittiest character in the series, everyone hates Vaan and he shows guilty to all investigations.

*Warrior of Light [Governor]*: Being the oldest and wisest of all FF protagonists, the Warrior of Light can decide if a lynch can go through. One Use. He also has a one shot lynch redirection.

*Yuna [Grand Summoner / Semi-BP]:* Training all her life to become a summoner, Yuna is well versed in the arts of summoning.  She has the benefits of every summoner. Yuna can also use a one shot that allows her to summon any Summon she wishes. She is protected from one attack.

*Zidane [Thief / Semi-BP]:* Can steal all the abilities of one person. One use. The victim will then become generic. You are protected from one attack

*Zack Fair [Seeker]:* Zack can send in a message to search for Cloud each day phase. If he finds Cloud, he will become his mason and become a cop. If he finds Sephiroth he will become a vigilante.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Independents_ 




*Gilgamesh*
*Ultros [Search for Gilgamesh / Survivor]:* Now that Ultros completed his mission to kill Gilgamesh, Ultros must now search for Gilgamesh to team up and escape. If Ultros finds Gilgamesh, he will become bulletproof and will be able to investigate. Wins with either mafia or town.
*Tonberry*
???





*Spoiler*: _Mafia_ 




*All mafia have two lives. A lynch removes two. The Magus Sisters have three due to their nature.*

*Yunalesca [Godmother / Bulletproof / Summoner]:* Being inside Sin, Yunalesca will keep all the wandering souls at bay using the Dark Aeons she has under her control. She is also Bulletproof due to being the most powerful person inside Sin. Her summoning powers also let her have the benefits of every summoner, and she has a one shot that lets her choose which Summon to summon. Appears innocent to investigation.

*Dark Anima [Killer]:* Being the most physically powerful Aeon, Dark Anima can kill a player each day phase.

*Dark Bahamut [Janitor]:* As long as Bahamut is alive and not roleblocked, the mafia will have a faction kill that is covered up.

*Dark Magus Sisters [Delta]:* The Magus Sisters are 3 of a kind and have 3 different abilities they can use during each day phase. Once they have used all three, then they can use them again.
1.	Kill
2.	Investigation
3.	Protection
*Dark Odin [Night Cop]:* Odin can search a player each night phase to figure out their role.

*Dark Shiva [Roleblocker]:* Shiva can use her roleblocking powers to roleblock a player each day and night phase.

*Dark Alexander [Doctor]:* Being a Castle, Alexander can protect a player each night phase.

*Dark Chocobo [Nexus]:* Being so adored by fans, nothing can hit Dark Chocobo. All abilities used on Dark Chocobo will be redirected onto another target.






*Spoiler*: _Summons_ 




*Summons*

*Yojimbo [Gambler]:* Assigned RNG numbers of 41-60

_1.       __20% chance of insta kill_
_2.       __20% chance of nothing_
_3.       __40% chance of roleblock_
_4.       __5% chance of insta death _
_5.       __5% chance of cop_
_6.       __5% chance of bomb_
_7.       __5% chance of winning the game_

*Moogle [Day Announcement]:*  With this moogle summon, you are able to have a day announcement. Assigned values of 1-10 in RNG

*Chocobo [Commute]:* You can commute every night phase 1/10 chance of getting this. Assigned values of 11-20 in RNG

*Carbuncle:* Allows you to protect someone. Assigned values of 21-30 in RNG 

*Ali:* Allows Noitora to come in for phase to post and vote. Assigned values of 31-40 in RNG.

*Anima [Nexus]:* Makes the summoner a nexus for the day phase and night phase. Assigned RNG of 61-70

*Alexander [Extra Bulletproof]:* Alexander is the manifestation of a giant castle summon, and thus protects the summoner for the day and night phase. The summoner is completely bulletproof and whatever one shots there are that kill without fail will kill the summon instead.  Assigned RNG values of 71-80

*Valefor [Hide]:* Allows the summoner to fly and hide behind a target for the day and night phase. Assigned RNG values of 81-90

*Shiva [Roleblock]: *Using her ice powers, Shiva can freeze a target and thus roleblock it. Assigned RNG values of 91-100

*Odin [Random Kill]:* Kills a random target. You must send me a message saying you want to use this. Assigned RNG value of 101-110

*Mindflayer: * Switches the abilities of two targets for a day and night phase. Assigned RNG value of 111-120

*Bomb:* If the summoner is attacked when they have this bomb summoned, the bomb will explode and kill the attacker. If it is by lynch, the bomb will kill the last person to lynch the target.  Assigned RNG value of 121-130

*Cait Sith [Night Announcement]: *Allows the summoner to create a fake write-up at the end of the night phase, or they can do a night announcement. Assigned RNG value of 131-140

*Bahamut [One Shot Kill]:*Megaflare kills a target of your choice without fail. Assigned RNG value of 141-145

*Pheonix [Revive]:* Gives the summoner the ability to resurrect someone. Assigned RNG value of 146-150

*Knights of the Round [Next Phase Win]:* The definition of overpowered and a really long summoning animation, the Knights of the Round give the summoner the ability to win the game the next day phase as long as they don’t  die since it takes so long. Assigned RNG value of 151. Cannot be summoned through Grand Summoning.

*The Magus Sisters:* The only summon who can be used twice. If used twice, the Summoner can unleash Delta Attack along with attack and defend. Assigned RNG Value of 152-155.
Attack: The summoner can order the Magus Sisters to attack a target during the day phase.
Defend: The summoner can protect a target during the night phase.
Delta Attack: Allows the summoner to choose 3 targets who will be attacked

*Rheeva [Character Summon]:* Assigned values of 156-170 in RNG.

Cycloid says:
am i a summon?
Matt says:
You are now

What do you want the summon to be called?
Cycloid says:
hmmmm....
"Rheeva"
my gaming handle

And thus; the summon Rheeva was born. This summon lets Cycloid join the game and will be there for a whole phase, allowed to vote, talk, and post.

*Awesome:*Hidden Summon.
*Broly:* Hidden Summon.





*Do not post yet.*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

*Player List*

1.	>.> Snow
2.	Belphegor ???
3.	Butō Renjin Squall
4.	Chaos FFXIV Character
5.	Chiba ???
6.	Chicharito Barret
7.	Distance Dark Shiva
8.	Dracule Mihawk ???
9.	Fear Sephiroth
10.	Fireworks Dark Odin
11.	Friday Dark Magus Sisters
12.	Hammer 
13.	Hidden Nin Dark Anima 
14.	Ishamael 
15.	Jessicα Rydia
16.	Kakashi Hatake Dark Bahamut
17.	Laix Dark Alexander
18.	Legend Ultros
19.	LegendaryBeauty 
20.	martryn Garnet
21.	Mei Lin Rikku
22.	Mexican God Lvl 2 JiraiyaTheGallant ???
23.	NeoKurama Cubey Dark Chocobo
24.	Nois Cecil 
25.	Paper Person Tidus
26.	Platinum Zidane
27.	Raven Rider ???
28.	Samavarti Kain
29.	Shark Skin Basch
30.	Shin – Zangetsu Yuna
31.	Shota Zack Fair
32.	Sito ???
33.	SonnyBillWilliams Bikke
34.	SoulTaker Tifa
35.	Tempest Phantom Yunalesca
36.	Thdyingbreed Cloud
37.	Unlosing Ranger Golbez
38.	VastoLorDae 
39.	WolfPrinceKiba Aeris
40.	~Mystic Serenade~ 


*Spoiler*: _Votes_ 






*Spoiler*: _Day 1 Vote Count_ 



1.	>.>:* Laix*
2.	Belphegor: *Mystic -> Shota -> Laix -> Tempest*
3.	Butō Renjin: *Laix*
4.	Chaos
5.	Chiba: *Tempest Phantom*
6.	Chicharito: *Laix -> Tempest Phantom* 
7.	Distance: *Laix*
8.	Dracule Mihawk: *No lynch*
9.	Fear 
10.	Fireworks 
11.	Friday: *No lynch*
12.	Hammer: *No lynch*
13.	Hidden Nin: *TP -> No lynch *
14.	Ishamael: *Laix -> No lynch*
15.	Jessicα: *Awesome -> Buto Renjin -> Laix*
16.	Kakashi Hatake
17.	Laix: *Laix*
18.	Legend:* Buto Renjin -> Laix*
19.	LegendaryBeauty: *Shin - Zangetsu -> No lynch*
20.	martryn: *Shota -> Raven Rider*
21.	Mei Lin: *Laix*
22.	JiraiyaTheGallant: *No lynch -> Sito*
23.	NeoKurama: *No lynch*
24.	Nois: *Tempest Phantom*
25.	Paper Person: *Laix -> Raven Rider*
26.	Platinum: *Vasto -> Laix -> Tempest Phantom*
27.	Raven Rider: *Laix*
28.	Samavarti: *No lynch*
29.	Shark Skin: *Tempest Phantom*
30.	Shin – Zangetsu: *Laix -> Tempest Phantom*
31.	Shota: *No lynch -> Belphegor -> Tempest*
32.	Sito: *Platinum -> Aiyanah -> Platinum -> Laix -> Shota -> No lynch -> Shota*
33.	SonnyBillWilliams: *Laix -> Sito -> Tempest Phantom*
34.	SoulTaker: *NeoKurama -> WPK -> Tempest Phantom -> No lynch -> Tempest Phantom*
35.	Tempest Phantom: *Sito -> Laix*
36.	Thdyingbreed: *TP -> No lynch*
37.	Unlosing Ranger:* Laix*
38.	VastoLorDae: *Jessica*
39.	WolfPrinceKiba: *Laix -> Shota -> No Lynch*
40.	~Mystic Serenade~ *Laix -> Tempest Phantom*
Cycloid: *Belphegor -> Platinum*


*TP: 9*

*No lynch: 10*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

*Index of Actions*

*Ultros has found Gilgamesh.*
*Zidane uses steal on Dark Alexander. Zidane has gained all of Dark Alexander's abilities, but he is still town. Dark Alexander is now generic mafia.*
*Cloud kills Laix [Dark Alexander]*
*Dark Magus Sisters take away one of Zidane's 3 lives. He now has 2.*
*Golbez has revealed Shin - Zangetsu [Yuna].*
*Yunalesca grand summons Bahamut and uses his one shot to kill Legend [Ultros]*
*Cecil has killed Unlosing Ranger [Golbez].*
* Dark Anima took away one of Zidane's lives. One more attack will kill him.*
*Lightning has attacked and killed Nois [Cecil].*

*Spoiler*: _Actions_ 



*Mafia faction killed Sito [???]

Tonberry kills Belphegor [???]

Sephiroth attacks Dark Bahamut. One more attack will kill him.

??? took away one of Yunalesca's lives. One more attack will kill her.*



*
Spoiler:  Day 2 Summons 



Yuna summons Odin.

Garnet Summons Mindflayer.

Yunalesca summons Cait Sith.

Rydia summons Chocobo


*
*Dark Anima kills Shota [Zack]*
*Cloud attacked Dark Magus Sisters. Two more attacks will kill them.*
*Gilgamesh has attacked Yunalesca, but it failed.*
*Rikku used Shining Gem on Dark Anima. Dark Anima will be killed in one more hit.*
*Tempest Phantom [Yunalesca] has been lynched.*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 



*??? kills Hidden Nin [Dark Anima]
Tonberry kills Raven Rider [???]
Sephiroth kills Kakashi Hatake [Dark Bahamut]*
*Spoiler*: _Summons_ 





*Yuna: Anima
Garnet: Alexaner
Rydia: Mindflayer*






*Cloud attacked Dark Magus Sisters. One more attack will kill them.*
*Yuna has Grand Summoned Awesome. I may now post in this thread for this phase  Yuna no longer has Anima summoned.* *Rydia has switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters.*
*??? used Dark Magus Sister's kill to kill Jessica [Rydia]
*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 




*Sephiroth kills Shark Skin [Basch]

??? kills Fear [Sephiroth]

Snow attacks Dark Odin.*




*Spoiler*: _Day 4 summons_ 




*Yuna summons Noitora 
Garnet summons Bomb*



*Lightning kills Fireworks [Dark Odin]*
*Tonberry killed JTG [???]*
*Mei Lin [Rikku] is lynched*
*Cloud kills Paper Person [Tidus]*


*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 




*Tonberry kills Chiba [???]

Mafia finally faction kills WolfPrinceKiba [Aeris]

??? kills Shin - Zangetsu [Yuna]

Garnet Summons Phoenix*



*Cloud attacks Dark Shiva*
*Gilgamesh** kills Distance [Dark Shiva]*
*Garnet Revives Legend.*
*Martryn [Garnet] is lynched.*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 




*Tonberry killed Dracule Mihawk [???]

??? killed SonnyBillWilliams [Bikke]*

Mafia faction attacked Tonberry.



*Cloud attacked Tonberry.*
* Snow kills hammer [Vaan].*
*Buto Renjin [Squall] is lynched.*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 



*??? kills SoulTaker [Tifa]

Tonberry attacks Onion Knight. Onion Knight will be killed in one more attack.

Mafia attacks ???.*



*Cloud killed Quinn [FFXIV Character]*
*Samavarti [Kain]*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 



*Mafia and Tonberry kill Thdyingbreed [Cloud]

??? kills Legend [Ultros]*



*Cubey [Dark Chocobo] was lynched.*

*Spoiler*: _Night Results_ 



*Tonberry kills Chicharito [Barret]

??? kills >.> [Snow]*



*Tonberry kills Platinum [Zidane]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Their only chance now is to fight back from the inside and escape Dream Zanarkand and defeat those who shackle them former enemies are now friends fighting together to be free, but do they have the power to stop them? Play to find out...

*The Game Begins*

I had a way bigger write up, but then I lost it and got apathetic.

I forgot the summons 

*Yuna summons Valefor
Garnet summons Moogle
Rydia summons Rheeva
Yunalesca summons Alexander*


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 10:00pm here. I'm tired. ...I wonder how I'm going to do this phase.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Broly is a summon


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

And so it begins


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Another Final Fantasty game  hopefully this one turns out better then the last one did for me .


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey, I got the first post


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Broly as a summon .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

*Ultros has found Gilgamesh.*


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Hell yeah

irony is a beautiful thing


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Who am I . Awesome do your job.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Check your pms


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot who I was.....nevermind I'll look through and find it.


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome, can you send me my role PM again? I've been swamped with PMs...


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright I'll just assume I'm town.


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Check your pms



Bitch, I just got done hosting a mafia game. It's not happening


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll make an exception for game mods since I know the pain of PM's. Everyone else, check them if you forget please :33


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*

RNG


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

i know who i am


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'll make an exception for game mods since I know the pain of PM's. Everyone else, check them if you forget please :33



Mod love 

24'd


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

I just found my role...wow this is gonna suck hardcore.

but happy that I'm town again.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

you guys better get my damn hint:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_RVId9OkgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend 

Survivor?

you wouldn't happen to be a blond emo would you.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome's a summoning? That can't be good. 

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]

*


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> Legend
> 
> Survivor?
> 
> you wouldn't happen to be a blond emo would you.


nooo im the only one who performed an action


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2011)

Stop lying Legend.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> nooo im the only one who performed an action


So your Ultros? Since he's the only one who's performed an action so far.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol @ people who've been hosting games asking Awesome to re-PM their role. I still know my role, but I'd like to have it again. I send this to awesome, see the game started, and see pretty much everyone else asked too.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 10, 2011)

We should lynch AWesome. He's always shady.

Town has to town at the start anyway. At least that's what happened in every mafia game I've played


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend is Ultros? 

Yeah i'm not gonna buy that.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

is awesome even a player.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Wanna tell us what ultros can do then or you wanna hang


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> is awesome even a player.



He isn't in the um tags in the player list but I'm sure if a summoner summons him then he will be. Best to get that troll out of here now.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

But that makes no sense well okay but I'm not voting that.

I'd rather vote for the scum and since role revealing is allowed.(to a certain extent)

it'll be funny to catch who's lying.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Fear said:


> Stop lying Legend.


Im not


Thdyingbreed said:


> So your Ultros? Since he's the only one who's performed an action so far.


Yup


Butō Renjin said:


> Legend is Ultros?
> 
> Yeah i'm not gonna buy that.


ok


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Wanna tell us what ultros can do then or you wanna hang


Sure, im a bulletproof cop with a survivor ability

if anyone wants to try and question it, and wanna be investigated ill do it if you want

or use the vig to attack me


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Golbez should target Legend, so we can find out what his role actually is, incase he's lying.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *He isn't in the um tags* in the player list but I'm sure if a summoner summons him then he will be. Best to get that troll out of here now.



You check now?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm kidding Shota. 

But seriously if Awesome does get summoned then we take him out, or else he wins. 

Also Shota I think you're missing something. The only person that's revealed so far is Legend, and he's apparently Ultros. 
*@Awesome: *Can't trust you after that troll of a "normal" generic game.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

TDB would you mind being investigated to prove who i am?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 10, 2011)

Never received a pm but how can I forget when awesome forgot to auto me.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I sent you a PM, Raven 

Check back 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 10, 2011)

Two weeks ago, I only recieved a message from onee-chan.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> TDB would you mind being investigated to prove who i am?


I'm not against being investigated, I'd just like to know how it proves who you are.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> I'm kidding Shota.
> 
> But seriously if Awesome does get summoned then we take him out, or else he wins.
> 
> ...



I know you were.

yeah but can't town summon him?

I am missing something since no one is really here. I need to know why the nodachi is town?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

because thats my ability, im a cop in the nightphase

i wanted to put myself out there so i can help town and last through the entire game


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't forget who I was awesome, but you never sent me a message, you told me through msn.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

An interesting opening gambit, where do your allegiances lie mr legend


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> because thats my ability, im a cop in the nightphase
> 
> i wanted to put myself out there so i can help town and last through the entire game


Okay that's fine then.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn ninja'd


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Neo Kurama]*

Yea seems as good as any place to start.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

im allying myself with town, one i knew my ability, i knew i had to find gilgamesh who becomes my mason, who hates me so i was lucky as hell finding him gaining my bulletproof ability and cop ability


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 10, 2011)

How can I forget when my precious _Independent_ Yunalesca was stolen from my grasp when you said you forgot to auto me.


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> because thats my ability, im a cop in the *nightphase*
> 
> i wanted to put myself out there so i can help town and last through the entire game



You're a cop in the _Nightphase_, yet Gilgamesh was found during the _Dayphase_.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

if you noticed i didnt gain my ability til i found gilgamesh,  my search ability is not my cop ability

i could have searched for him in the day and night, finding him activated my hidden abilities

if i didnt find him, he would have killed me it seems


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Fear said:


> You're a cop in the _Nightphase_, yet Gilgamesh was found during the _Dayphase_.


There probably seperate abilitie's with him being able to search for Gilgamesh during the day phase, and being able to investigate as a cop during the night phase.

Legend what is Gilgamesh's ability, if you know?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

He is a nexus/skitzo it seems


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2011)

So, you had a seeking ability, a cop ability _and_ a bullet proof status?

If that is true, that's a bit too much.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

the last two didnt activate til i found gilgamesh

before that i was prone to death by attack

now that my 2 abilities are activei lost my seeker ability


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 10, 2011)

Fear said:


> So, you had a seeking ability, a cop ability _and_ a bullet proof status?
> 
> If that is true, that's a bit too much.


He had a 1/40 chance of finding Gilgamesh, and to get his bulletproof status so it's pretty balanced.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats why i picked the least likely person to be him, and it turns out he was gilgamesh


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

You hacker legend 

Oh well as long as you're pro-town and not leading us by the nose


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

no odds were on my side, and luck, ask awesome


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't, awesome, he'll tell you anything.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

this just got interesting.

But to be fair my role is awesome! 

I get to walk around with Fury.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Now whats the plan?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

The plan is to get a Tidus x Yuna ending.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I just found my role...wow this is gonna suck hardcore.
> 
> but happy that I'm town again.





Shota said:


> this just got interesting.
> 
> But to be fair my role is awesome!
> 
> I get to walk around with Fury.





Golbez get on this kid plz.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

we almost got that last time


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea if it wasn't for that damn Tonberry and having that ridiculous one shot that's way to overpowered for such an insignificant fiend.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Toneberry always has death.

<--- Hates Toneberry with all his/her soul because of FFXIII


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

I never encountered a Tonberry in XIII.

Are they harder then in X?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

I killed many a tonberry getting Odin


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

I made it all the way to chapter 13 and I have yet to see a Tonberry.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Tonberry's are on Pulse and they are a BITCH to kill. Fucking takes forever to stagger one of them.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

well I didn't do all the right stuff and I'm at the trials were you have to beat 3 toneberry at once.

I hate that damn Fal'Cie and his trials!!!!!

It's hella hard.

And Belphagor  

if you investigate me it's a waste I'm town.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> The plan is to get a Tidus x Yuna ending.


gtfo

Zidane x Garnet


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i havent played a ff game before


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i havent played a ff game before


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i like kingdom hearts better


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Then you played a FF game if you played Kingdom hearts XD

I mean you meet Kingdom hearts characters.

Hell in 2 you fight Nodachi


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Tonberry's are on Pulse and they are a BITCH to kill. Fucking takes forever to stagger one of them.



I should finish the game. I had just gotten off of pulse.



Shota said:


> well I didn't do all the right stuff and I'm at the trials were you have to beat 3 toneberry at once.
> 
> I hate that damn Fal'Cie and his trials!!!!!
> 
> It's hella hard.



I did all the d-class trials and stopped. So I don't which trial that was on. 



Ishamael said:


> gtfo
> 
> Zidane x Garnet



Don't hate.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like kingdom hearts better


You best play one of them sometime soon.

Just noticed there was a 4th hidden role aside from Gilgamesh/Ultros/Tonberry.

inb4 WAD Aizen


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Then you played a FF game if you played Kingdom hearts XD
> 
> I mean you meet Kingdom hearts characters.
> 
> Hell in 2 you fight Nodachi


you know what i meant


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

If you hate the trials now just wait until you have to do the final one .


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like kingdom hearts better



If you havn't played an FF game before how can you say this?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

its easier to understand, ive only played dissidia


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

So I see a bunch of spam... Definitely not sus


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Also you really need to play a FF game Legend . 

4 and 6 are the best classic ones.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah right Crisis Core was the best FF game I ever played. 

and OMFG I HATE THAT PIECE OF SHIT ORPHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If you hate the trials now just wait until you have to do the final one .



I don't hate the trials, I just wanted to finish the story first.



Legend said:


> its easier to understand, ive only played dissidia



Yet again how can you say this? Dissidia isn't like the original series.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Don't hate.


Their the infinitely better couple.



Legend said:


> its easier to understand, ive only played dissidia


FF is just a lot of angst and villains who want to destroy everything, it's not that complicated.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

ill give it a chance later


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Their the infinitely better couple.



X was my favorite. So Tidus x Yuna comes first for me.



SoulTaker said:


> So I see a bunch of spam... Definitely not sus


Spam really. Were still kinda on topic since it is a final fantasy themed mafia game.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm into some weird shizz.

Cloud x Sephiroth always seemed so canon

like Sasuke x Naruto 

okay time to contribute ....

I swear to gawd if Orphan is the ???? independent I'm gone....


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> and OMFG I HATE THAT PIECE OF SHIT ORPHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Orphan is not all that hard if you know which set ups to use and when.



Ishamael said:


> FF is just a lot of angst and villains who want to destroy everything, it's not that complicated.



.... yep that is basically it.



Legend said:


> ill give it a chance later



4 and 6 can't go wrong with those.

Also CecilxRosa >>> than your bullshit .


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Complains about how his role is gonna suck, then says it's awesome, sounds like a mafioso who just learned what fakehinting is but doesn't know how to do it yet.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

If its a final fantasy character ????. It could possibly be Seymour or someone from X cause that is awesome's favorite game too.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

That's not the orphan I was talking about. (won't spoil it for people who never finished the trails.)

okay I *[Vote No Lynch]*

@Belphagor: you do know when I posted that I was looking for my role.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't mind as long as you don't spoil the story for me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

X kinda sucked .

But what do I know I loved XIII which everyone on the universe loathed apparently.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't like XIII only because you couldn't control your partners, teamates.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I hated the ending to the story it made me go

XIII: " are you fucking serious!!! I spent all that time training these bitches just for that!? "

X: "OMFG I did all that shit and he's a fucking ghost!!!!"


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Like I said don't spoil the story, I havn't finished yet.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

The Paradigm system is the best system in any final fantasy game bar none.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

< Absolutely loved XIII


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

yes the system in XII was the best I mean it can save you from death in and instant.

I just hated what they did to sazh they made his abilities awesome yet his power suck.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Besides stupid Hope I thought XIII had some pretty great characters.

Sazh is fucking awesome. Probably my favorite character in any final fantasy game.

I know a lot of people didn't like Snow but I kind of took him as a partial parody of a hero.

Lightning and Fang kicked ass, strong female characters that weren't portrayed as wimpering damsels that have to cling to males all the time, like most chicks in videogames.

Kind of was meh on Vanille .


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate the fact that all the later bosses have death timers, I can take them easily if it wasn't for that. My team Lightning,Fang,Vanille. Yep all the girls .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> yes the system in XII was the best I mean it can save you from death in and instant.
> 
> I just hated what they did to sazh they made his abilities awesome yet his power suck.



Sazh is the best bufferer in the game and his blitz ability is incredibly useful.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> That's not the orphan I was talking about. (won't spoil it for people who never finished the trails.)
> 
> okay I *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> @Belphagor: you do know when I posted that I was looking for my role.



Uh, no you weren't.



Shota said:


> *I just found my role*...wow this is gonna suck hardcore.
> 
> but happy that I'm town again.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Also *[vote lynch Vasto]*

My day one random vote until something better comes along.


But that does seem like kind of a slip Shota .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I know plat that was why I said I hated that he had no power to his attacks even if you capped him and put some more armor and equipment. 

Sazh was honestly the most down to earth character they had he had real problems that weren't oh I'll just smash this bastard and even if the person I love dies I'll get stronger and then rape every monster I fight.

He had and emotional breakdown and almost killed himself for it.

Take it as you will guys I'm town and if I'm investigated well good for you but your wasting it.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

XII was the only one I actually beat,
since this is what we're talking about atm


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

looks to me like someone may have slipped. Gonna put some pressure on.

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i havent played a ff game before



Gonna neg you.




Legend said:


> i like kingdom hearts better



Gonna neg you twice.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

come on bro?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I already said who I was before in my posts. 

Here I'll just say the Hint: Digital


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

He played Dissidia though so you can only neg him for liking kingdom hearts better.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Who summoned me.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Rydia summoned you now tell us your hidden abilities, cause I know awesome definitely gave you some.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Rydia summoned you now tell us your hidden abilities, cause I know awesome definitely gave you some.



Why would i wanna do that?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Gawd I love Juri.....sooo hawt


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also you really need to play a FF game Legend .
> 
> 4 and 6 are the best classic ones.



Agreed. 



Raven Rider said:


> If its a final fantasy character ????. It could possibly be Seymour or someone from X cause that is awesome's favorite game too.



Incorrect. 



Platinum said:


> The Paradigm system is the best system in any final fantasy game bar none.




I agree for the most part.



Shota said:


> yes the system in XII was the best I mean it can save you from death in and instant.
> 
> *I just hated what they did to sazh they made his abilities awesome yet his power suck.*



Someone never used Blitz.



Sito said:


> XII was the only one I actually beat,
> since this is what we're talking about atm



Gotta neg you too


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> He played Dissidia though so you can only neg him for liking kingdom hearts better.



Yeah but that's like playing Mortal Kombat vs DC and saying you know about Comics because of it .


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Because I made your avy now spill it.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I used Blitz all the time with Sazh it's just it's only good for staggering.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action* 

I lol'ed hard at this one.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Incorrect.



Can't a guy dream?



Platinum said:


> Yeah but that's like playing Mortal Kombat vs DC and saying you know about Comics because of it .



True but it still has a final fantasy in front of it. So the neg for not playing one is invalid.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

inb4 I die and laugh at belphagor


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Because I made your avy now spill it.



**


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I used Blitz all the time with Sazh it's just it's only good for staggering.



It's *Just* only good for staggering ?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Trollsome said:
			
		

> Gotta neg you too



Try it 

But I don't really play a lot of video games. If it's any constellation I never even played a Kingdom Hearts game


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you want me to take it back?


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Do you want me to take it back?



I did tell you, but you gotta go DEEPER.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

So people who hasn't played FF actually exist, amazing


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting. Seeing as Shota's meta as mafia is to cry and try to quit the game, I think we can move onto pressuring someone else for now.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> **




**


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh and *[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Did you summon me? 



Sito said:


> **


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I did tell you, but you gotta go DEEPER.



Deeper into the rabbit whole, no thank you.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I played XIII horribly I don't have any ultimate weapons or money.

I can killl and adamantoise but only with Vanille and her death ability.....

@Belp: I got a new Meta but I'm not mafia


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

How much grinding do you guys spend doing in that game, my patience only goes so far for grinding.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate having to get money.....I usually just ride a chocabo around all the time and find drops and sell them.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I played XIII horribly I don't have any ultimate weapons or money.
> 
> I can killl and adamantoise but only with Vanille and her death ability.....
> 
> @Belp: I got a new Meta but I'm not mafia



Because you have to be uber leveled to kill those things without exploiting the death hax.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> How much grinding do you guys spend doing in that game, my patience only goes so far for grinding.



<Ragequit when Odin kicked my ass for the 20th time in a row 3 days in a row.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

*A Thief.*



Zidane awakes from his spiritual slumber into a small room. He notices the room is decorated with fancy technology similar to some he saw in the battle before he slept. He decides to leave the room he is and when he opens the door, he witnesses a booming metropolis of a city; Dream Zanarkand. _'This must be where that thing brought us... I have to find Dagger and get out, '_ he thought. He walks out of the room and onto a boat-type platform and goes onto the dock. As he did this, a 4 meter tall being appeared before him, resembling something he witnessed before.

Zidane: Alexander? 
Dark Alexander: If you mean that castle that is in Alexandria, you are mistaken. I am a spiritual manifestation of the summon Alexander imbued with dark powers. I would also ask you to return to where you were resting. I cannot allow you to go further.
Zidane: Okay then... I'll just grab that wallet you have in your front pocket before I leave.

*Zidane uses steal on Dark Alexander. Zidane has gained all of Dark Alexander's abilities, but he is still town. Dark Alexander is now generic mafia.*


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid 

**


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*
This is the most (13 posts) I've seen you post in a phase. Granted I don't recall what you flipped in any of those games. Except in Awesome's troll ass, everyone is mafia game where you were pretty active, even though the game itself was an inactive game


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Cycloid
> 
> **



**


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

now a town has Mafia abilities that was badass


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Oh and *[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*
> 
> Did you summon me?





Lol Dark Alexander just got owned.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

What raven said, cycloid. Stop using um tags, now I'm paranoid and checking every post for um tags


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> <Ragequit when Odin kicked my ass for the 20th time in a row 3 days in a row.







Awesome said:


> *A Thief.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cycloid said:


> **



**
What are you hiding from all these people?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Zidane uses steal on Dark Alexander. Zidane has gained all of Dark Alexander's abilities, but he is still town. Dark Alexander is now generic mafia.*


So does this mean Zidane can control the mafia actions, since he's the Godfather?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Lol Dark Alexander just got owned.



 yeah, 

Zidaine, who's alexander? so I won't have to go after Plat
I mean this as try to lynch, I'm not claiming a vigi role.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*
> This is the most (13 posts) I've seen you post in a phase. Granted I don't recall what you flipped in any of those games. Except in Awesome's troll ass, everyone is mafia game where you were pretty active, even though the game itself was an inactive game



That's kind of hilarious because if you ask anyone about my meta i'm usually scum when i _don't_ post.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Belphagor]*

your turn to reveal your role.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently Dark Alexander is the godfather.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> **



So why are you using them?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So does this mean Zidane can control the mafia actions, since he's the Godfather?



Yunalesca is the godmother.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's kind of hilarious because if you ask anyone about my meta i'm usually scum when i _don't_ post.



Anyone can change their meta if it's something like that


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Dark Alexander was the Doctor


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> So why are you using them?



Cause I had something to hide.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

They could true.

But that's not the case here .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Apparently Dark Alexander is the godfather.


 nevermind I thought she targeted the Godfather.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Great Job Zidane


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *A Thief.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC FUCKING RYOMA 



Sito said:


> What raven said, cycloid. Stop using um tags, now I'm paranoid and checking every post for um tags



That's the point


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, if Zidane had targeted Yunalesca could he have controlled mafia's actions for the rest of the game


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Who summoned me.



 This made me laugh for some reason. 

Also at latest phase update:



Going to go take a shower, hopefully when I get back things are this good.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, that would have been the case


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Going to go take a shower, hopefully when I get back things are this good.



inb4 you just jinxed us.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I noticed that allot Mafia right now should be moving away from alexander since he just got pwned so that's no threat at all unless Alex is someone who can turn the tables.(which I doubt)

**


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

No one's going to claim zidaine so we can get alexander?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

There is the possiblity Zidane targeted the nexus and it randomly targeted another one on their team.But what are the odds? Especially in an awesome game.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven, already defending Alexander?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I just keep getting a vibe from Belphagor.....


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

haha defending, I just don't see how that made awesome lol so hard.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

You could be right, 
but it's pretty funny Zidaine got a mafia


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> This made me laugh for some reason.
> 
> Also at latest phase update:
> 
> ...



So it was you?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Its more like a heh then a hahaha. Awesome said he laughed hard but who knows you can't trust everything he says.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Trying to focus yet Raven and Cycloid Sigs are making it hard for me to focus.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Trying to focus yet Raven and Cycloid Sigs are making it hard for me to focus.



Is there a problem?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Trying to focus yet Raven and Cycloid Sigs are making it hard for me to focus.



Pervert.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

* nose bleeds *

I'm not a damn pervert.... I have reactions that are normal.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i would wreck those girls


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

You are all supposed to be a bunch of oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Stop being attracted to girls.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i would wreck those girls


You would say that 



Platinum said:


> You are all supposed to be a bunch of oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Stop being attracted to girls.


They're actually bisexual


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are all supposed to be a bunch of oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Stop being attracted to girls.



your still mad at the mojo game? 

town in that game is retarded.....you should have been like black and me.()


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

You know me well, ok lets get to business people


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> * nose bleeds *
> 
> I'm not a damn pervert.... I have reactions that are normal.


Then why are you still staring.



Legend said:


> i would wreck those girls



Candycane would make you tap out.

Juri would probably rape you.



Platinum said:


> You are all supposed to be a bunch of oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Stop being attracted to girls.



Not included


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay right now who seems suspect?

I say lets start some pressure wagons immediately!

@Raven: I'd allow my road to do the talking it's deep enough and leaves a big mess when it's finished. 

( for the non air gear people who read this.)


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> You know me well, ok lets get to business people



Lynch plat, blah blah blah, unless Zidaine claims so we can get alexander.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

We'll see raven

its hard to tell because only a select few have posted so far


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Buto kinda sneaked in when we were all talking about FFXIII


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> your still mad at the mojo game?



Someone doesn't get the in joke .

Oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) FC is what we jokingly call the mafia fc.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats true, im going along with the theory that jess is zidane, and since she's here lets ask her


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Jokingly? when I call you guys ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I mean it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

You will seriously regret lynching me.

No joke .

/townie


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

(Fuck Orphan!)

hmm so we must wait until more people reply.

( I honestly have almost threw my controller at the F**king TV fighting Orphan.)

Okay I will wait for more data to be collected.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You will seriously regret lynching me.
> 
> No joke .
> 
> /townie



Save it mafia scum


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I swear to god I will fucking kick you in the nuts over the internet if you force me to reveal this early.

I'm town, deal with it .


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> (Fuck Orphan!)
> 
> hmm so we must wait until more people reply.
> 
> ...



I kinda felt like doing that with a few games but then I realized, I'm broke and I'd be out of luck if I threw my only ps3 controller at my tv.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

I still want you dead 

*[Change Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait is he even in this game?

edit: If it's allowed?
*[Change Back Vote Lynch Plat]*


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, as much as I'd like to say I'm Zidane I'm not. I wish I were though, being able to do that to a mafia on Phase 1.

EDIT: Just for future reference, are edits allowed?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

were the hell are the cop roles?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

well that plan didnt work out

guess we go to our next lead until zidane hints us

*[Vote Lynch Buto]*

he did pop in and out


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn that was a lot of spam I had to wade through

I'll probably vote to lynch Shota. He did seem to slip up and is now acting rather strange. No one else seems very suspicious as of yet.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Buto]

*I can agree that this is the best bet so far. Now I am going to go to bed after giving my cat medicine. I will see what updates come when I get back home in the morning. 

Also under Freya's cop role it says "Kain can investigate". Copypasta?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing new fine I'll just wait again.

and  if I get a bandwagon after I rolerevealed like 6 times already.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

~subscribing
*
[Vote lynch Sito]*
Spamming is a suspicious behavior to prevent players from scumhunting.
Platinum should be also watched over but seeing what happened to him at the comics game, I guess I'm willing to spare him.

Side Note: I haven't played Final Fantasy games as well..
Uhh, well I guess Dirge of Cerberus counts.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't spam as much as other people 

It's just that this is a post counting section


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I freely welcome any cop to investigate me.

I'm town.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Not for you plat for belphagor


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Claiming godfather already? or possibly that nexus?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Buto kinda sneaked in when we were all talking about FFXIII


I was here even before you guys started talking about XIII and was watching the thread while you guys posted nonsense


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I was here even before you guys started talking about XIII and was watching the thread while you guys posted nonsense



Yet you come in saying you loved XIII at that exact moment and then leave just like that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> I didn't spam as much as other people
> 
> It's just that this is a post counting section


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Yet you come in saying you loved XIII at that exact moment and then leave just like that.


I was still here, or did you miss my vote on Shota not long after?

I swear, forever ignored.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

were is my nodachi 

And lol at the people voting for me I'm town and have role revealed already so whatever.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I was still here, or did you miss my vote on Shota not long after?
> 
> I swear, forever ignored.



I saw your vote, I saw your past post but you left that's the point with an exact amount of posts that you needed.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

There are far too many cops in the game. I'm willing to bet there are paranoids among them similar to the previous FF game.
There are at least 3 regular cops, a gambling cop, someone who can job change to a cop and  someone who can become a cop through a condition. Counting Legend's role, he alluded as a cop as well.

There's seven in all.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

I have good knowledge on a lot of Final Fantasy but not full. Going by Shota's hints and the role powers, I'd suppose hes Zack Fair(explanation for him not liking his role that much but saying its good later, though I wouldn't exactly call it awesome), if hes telling the truth. I don't know how "digital" would fit in there, though. Anyone who has played Crisis Core or any of the other games with more focus on Zack, would "digital" be in any way a hint that could be used for Zack?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

They all got some kind of troll Ivy.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

then lets start revealing some people already damn it!

@Wolf: Digital Mind Wave that is all.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

im only good at night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> Claiming godfather already? or possibly that nexus?



How would a nexus be fool a cop when investigated?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> There are far too many cops in the game. I'm willing to bet there are paranoids among them similar to the previous FF game.
> There are at least 3 regular cops, a gambling cop, someone who can job change to a cop and  someone who can become a cop through a condition. Counting Legend's role, he alluded as a cop as well.
> 
> There's seven in all.



I'm sure the gambling cop, and the person who can become a cop are legit, as for other 3 'regular' cops, 1 might be paranoid, one might be naive and one might be a legit.

and you spammed to


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> then lets start revealing some people already damn it!
> 
> @Wolf: Digital Mind Wave that is all.


Well that rather settles it, though it'd have been better for you to have allowed someone else to answer me. You're still kind of suspicious but for now I'll turn my attention elsewhere.

Not sure what to vote for now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I saw your vote, I saw your past post but you left that's the point with an exact amount of posts that you needed.


Because i don't like to post more than necessary? Maybe i have other shit to do besides post here? 

Contrary to popular belief there is stuff beyond the confines of mafia


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I need a doctor on me stat since I'm important later.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Eh I want to have a productive day phase.

I should stop being so selfish, I didn't want to role reveal because I didn't want attention but thanks to Sito that isn't going to happen .

I'm Zidane.

*[vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Dark Chocobo [Nexus]:* Being so adored by fans, nothing can hit Dark Chocobo. All *abilities* used on Dark Chocobo will be redirected onto another target.
> [/COLOR]


Plat - Investigating should be an ability right?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Laix]*
plat - doctor could protect you


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

You can shut the fuck up now Sito .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

if The Doctor is The Doctor


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

I suppose I could jump on this ship. Would rather wait until a bit later though.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

It's okay if you die plat 
you got a mafia with your role. which means you didn't make a townie generic and a mafia gets to die :WOW


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I suppose I could jump on this ship. Would rather wait until a bit later though.



Suspicious



Sito said:


> It's okay if you die plat
> you got a mafia with your role. which means you didn't make a townie generic and a mafia gets to die :WOW



Also suspicious .


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> I'm sure the gambling cop, and the person who can become a cop are legit, as for other 3 'regular' cops, 1 might be paranoid, one might be naive and one might be a legit.
> 
> and you spammed to


Yes, I just did but it was just one post. 



Platinum said:


> Eh I want to have a productive day phase.
> 
> I should stop being so selfish, I didn't want to role reveal because I didn't want attention but thanks to Sito that isn't going to happen .
> 
> ...


Finally, That was good move getting a mafia on day 1.
*[Change Vote lynch Laix]
*

Doctors, get on Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish I could take credit for the wonderful thinking that lead me to him being scum but I just rolled the dice on the rng.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Because i don't like to post more than necessary? Maybe i have other shit to do besides post here?
> 
> Contrary to popular belief there is stuff beyond the confines of maifa



They felt more like forced posts to me.

Hmm if you want to know I am bored with mafia games. I am very apathetic about this one because somebody forgot to auto me.  Though I'm only here to achieve a dream, a long sought dream from the previous game. A Tidus X Yuna ending. That's why I am here.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2011)

Just hopped back on right before I went to sleep, glad to see what I've seen:

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish i could get Shota's hints. Whatever he's hinting at it's probably from some FF game i've yet to play or something i don't remember but i'll play ball and trust him for the time being.

We need some unity here so i place my hope in Plat, but i'll probably end up looking the fool.

*[Change Vote Lynch Laix]*

@ Raven, other than my "lolilikeXIII" post, nothing was forced. Don't know why you're reaching so hard here.

Anyway, i must sleep and yes, townies get the luxury of sleep too. We don't have to be forced to stay in the thread and post continuously 24 hours straight unlike what Raven seems to assume.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Laix]*

We need a list of people who should be investigated


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wish I could take credit for the wonderful thinking that lead me to him being scum but I just rolled the dice on the rng.



You should have just said you found him suspicious, would have been pretty cool imo  

edit: nvm, just realized he hasn't posted >.>


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Suspicious
> 
> .


I don't like to be hasty with my actions. I suspected Shota, said this in the thread, then did my best to look through his clues, figure them out, report my findings and ask questions. I'm not one to quickly jump onto a bandwagon, I prefer not to waste lives. Its why I've voted "no lynch" first phase in all the mafia games I've played.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Laix]*
> 
> We need a list of people who should be investigated



Wolfprince definitely.



Sito said:


> You should have just said you found him suspicious, would have been pretty cool imo
> 
> edit: nvm, just realized he hasn't posted >.>


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't like to be hasty with my actions. I suspected Shota, said this in the thread, then did my best to look through his clues, figure them out, report my findings and ask questions. I'm not one to quickly jump onto a bandwagon, I prefer not to waste lives. Its why I've voted "no lynch" first phase in all the mafia games I've played.



Except I outed a confirmed mafia and you won't jump on the wagon .


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have any particular suspects so far with strong convictions. Sito is the most suspicious for me by far. It's up to the cop who they want to investigate.

Well, nevertheless.. Nice job Plat~ :33


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I am sort of regretting jumping the gun too early.

I should of let Laix fumble around a bit oh well I had no intention of going to sleep and waking up to a repeat of the comics game.

I would of just had a fucking meltdown .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm still sticking to belphagor for the fact whoever was so hasty to get at me after I role revealed.

Edit: I need a doctor on me if anyone listened (and if plat ready is zidane) Zidane is a doctor so I need some help.

Edit 2: Cloud better get his ass over to me if town wants another cop. And sepherioth(his blade is a nodachi you retards )


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> @ Raven, other than my "lolilikeXIII" post, nothing was forced. Don't know why you're reaching so hard here.
> 
> Anyway, i must sleep and yes, townies get the luxury of sleep too. We don't have to be forced to stay in the thread and post continuously 24 hours straight unlike what Raven seems to assume.



Cause I'm bored.

No one is forced to baka. 

Goodnight <3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Except I outed a confirmed mafia and you won't jump on the wagon .


This phase has barely begun. Waiting for more information could allow us to nab a more important member of the mafia, since Dark Alexander is now a generic mafia. The chance is slim that we would find someone suspicious enough to choose to lynch him over a confirmed mafia but the chance is there. Though considering I won't be offending anyone by choosing to vote his way now, I see no harm in it.

*[Vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

That works out pretty well, I was expecting a Zidane counterclaim when you came out but obv Laix can't since he isn't awake yet I don't think.

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*

Votals: 21 needed to lynch!
Laix ? 9 (Platinum, Sito, Tempest, Jessica, Buto, Legend, Raven, Wolf, Bel)
Neo ? 1 (ST)
Bel ? 1 (Cycloid)


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LAIX]*

I'm guessing that this is going to be a boring dayphase, apart from any dayactions anyways.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe we should just have Cecil kill Laix guys.

Might as well not waste this day phase like rofl said.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Not like the mafia can protect Laix anyways .


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

just hope a vigi gets on to kill laix

Anyways about the cops thing. More than likely atleast 1 will be paranoid/naive/etc. Anyone remember which cop in awesome's last FF game was paranoid? iirc squal was?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

and a mage

i was the paranoid cop


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

^ I agree. Golbez or Cecil better get on this. But in case they don't 

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

or cloud


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> just hope a vigi gets on to kill laix
> 
> Anyways about the cops thing. More than likely atleast 1 will be paranoid/naive/etc. Anyone remember which cop in awesome's last FF game was paranoid? iirc squal was?


 
The paranoid cop should know he's paranoid by day/night 2 at the latest.
I mean, getting 2 guilty results in a row that soon should be an obvious clue to that.

Naieve cop... 
Well... figuring out that you're the naieve cop is somewhat harder and, probably, more a case of luck. It would be a case of keeping track of who you investigated and making sure to check if any of them die and flip scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Maybe we should just have Cecil kill Laix guys.
> 
> Might as well not waste this day phase like rofl said.


 


Sito said:


> just hope a vigi gets on to kill laix


 


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> ^ I agree. Golbez or Cecil better get on this.


 



Seriously ? Don't you guys read the role... oh wait.. reading, 

Kill only take 1 life off, all mafia have 2 lives with some exceptions who have 3.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

before I go what makes Laix guilty?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> before I go what makes Laix guilty?


 
>                   read


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh shit I forgot about that completely .

Seriously I read the rules but that must of slipped my mind.

Thanks for telling us Rofl.


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*

Generic scum is still scum


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

>gets online
>sees the index of actions

I'm not even going to try to defend myself  Was it a lucky guess Platinum? What made you decide to go for me? 

Maybe it's because I always get mafia


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, what Rofl said. This means our vigs have to be extra-careful this game cos they can do much more damage to town than scum. I really wouldn't mind having Cloud and Cecil two-shot Laix today and continuing with the scumhunting this phase. Better putting them on guaranteed mafia than have the possibility of nailing two townies.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> >gets online
> >sees the index of actions
> 
> I'm not even going to try to defend myself  Was it a lucky guess Platinum? What made you decide to go for me?
> ...



Yeah I almost feel bad outing you so early Laix .

It was RNG bro.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

still don't like belphagor the strike on me after role revealing still makes me wonder about you. 

and you counted wrong belp my vote never changed from you.


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

RNG hates me I swear


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

When did you vote for me? o:

edit: Nvm found it, stupid page bottomers. Though I shouldn't have to explain why rolerevealing is bad


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

>.> said:


> Seriously ? Don't you guys read the role... oh wait.. reading,
> 
> Kill only take 1 life off, all mafia have 2 lives with some exceptions who have 3.



I never read the roles from the get go. I only read them if nothing is happening, which was just now. 
Damnit .
anyways it's kind of good that laix isn't fighting it.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

way back belp you can even check up front Awesome recorded it.


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Laix]*

Just to speed it up


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> I never read the roles from the get go.


 
Sito, I am disappoint. smh



> I only read them if nothing is happening, which was just now.
> Damnit .


 
Of course you were...


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Found it yeah, see the edit on my last post.

Votals: 21 is majority!
Laix ? 13 (Platinum, Sito, Tempest, Jessica, Buto, Legend, Raven, Wolf, Bel, >.>, Shin, Paper, Laix)
Bel ? 2 (Cycloid, Shota)
Neo ? 1 (ST)


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone who'd like to test who i am allow cloud or sephiroth forward.


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota, you're claiming Tifa?

Think twice mate.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Rofl. I did read the role. Why do you think a generic mafia still has bulletproof?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

>.> said:


> Sito, I am disappoint. smh
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you were...



I was, it was pretty quiet so I thought why not. I would have responded to your post earlier because I always click on my cp by force of habbit ( ) but i was reading the role list.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Semi BP is verymuch part of his abilities and it went with everything else whether Zidane acquired it or not. 

Generic mafia is generic. One shot will end it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder if I acquired his extra life as well .

Hey Awesome....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

LERRRRRRRRRRRRROYYYYYYYYYY JENKINNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

You should have plat 
If you did then even if a doctor doesn't protect you, you got an extra life,
see it wasn't so bad


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rofl. I did read the role. Why do you think a generic mafia still has bulletproof?


 
Read them again. You might notice that it says at the top something like this:
All mafia have 2 lives.

Notice how it says all mafia. Then realise that generic mafia is still mafia.
Add those 2 together and what do you get ?


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Just ask awesome to clear this up


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if I acquired his extra life as well .
> 
> Hey Awesome....


 
You shouldn't have it,
The extra life is faction related, not role related.

Unless you're saying that you joined mafia.


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow I wake up in the morning to find the game has started and we already have found mafia in a few short pages. This is going to be an easy ride people!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> Wow I wake up in the morning to find the game has started and we already have found mafia in a few short pages. This is going to be an easy ride people!



That's what they want you to think


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's what they want you to think



True, true. But it's still better than nothing, but I guess now mafia is certainly going to avenge there member.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> True, true. But it's still better than nothing, but I guess now mafia is certainly going to avenge there member.



Of course you'd know. Did you stop by the QT on your way here?


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Of course you'd know. Did you stop by the QT on your way here?



what are you trying to say?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> what are you trying to say?



You know what I'm saying. 

But just in case you don't let me axe ya dis. Is you mafia bruh? Huh?


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You know what I'm saying.
> 
> But just in case you don't let me axe ya dis. Is you mafia bruh? Huh?



and who might you be bruh? certainly love jumping on others don't you? what's your game huh?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Paper Person. You just came in to lurk and left? I see you lurkers. Post so we can scrutinize you. You're now on the suspect list. Shiiiiii~


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> and who might you be bruh? certainly love jumping on others don't you? what's your game huh?



Typical mafia response. You've failed to address the question before your response. :ho

You best watch yourself. I'm onto you and your buddies. 

You're making a couple of mistakes in your response. 

1. You don't wanna answer the question directly.
2. You're trying ti guage what I know or whether I know, which is typical of mafia being accused and needing to get their story together.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Current suspect list: Shin - Zangetsu,Distance,>.>,Sito,Jessica,Belphegor


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Typical mafia response. You've failed to address the question before your response. :ho
> 
> You best watch yourself. I'm onto you and your buddies.
> 
> ...



Mistakes? So what's should I have said beforehand?


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

I still take two shots to kill/one lynch


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> Mistakes? So what's should I have said beforehand?



Just answer directly. Don't dodge and don't ask back immediately what whomever questioned you is up to.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Current suspect list: Shin - Zangetsu,Distance,>.>,Sito,Jessica,Belphegor and everybody who hasn't posted yet.


 
Fixed that for you. You know, for better accuracy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

>.> said:


> Fixed that for you. You know, for better accuracy.



You don't deny it


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Just answer directly. Don't dodge and don't ask back immediately what whomever questioned you is up to.



Don't dodge or don't ask back immediately what whomever questioned you is up to?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol totally not helping your case there.

Also it shouldn't need to be said, but Cloud and Sephiroth obv shouldn't come out. I'm still in favour of knocking off Laix with our vigs since I'd personally never make an uninformed kill D1 and no one else stands out as scum to me atm.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't deny it


 
Suspicious of me =/= think I'm scum.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> Don't dodge or don't ask back immediately what whomever questioned you is up to?



       .


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> .





I think I'm going to be keeping my eye on you instead.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Current suspect list: Shin - Zangetsu,Distance,>.>,Sito,Jessica,Belphegor



Lol, you should be on this list with us too. 

It just seems like such an ass-pull to appear to be a busy townie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol, you should be on this list with us too.
> 
> It just seems like such an ass-pull to appear to be a busy townie.



Maybe because I am a busy townie 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]tNeZ65QF1bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

So no one is saying shit to each other now? Just a stand off between me, Shin - Zangetsu, Belphegor, and Unlosing Ranger?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> So no one is saying shit to each other now? Just a stand off between me, Shin - Zangetsu, Belphegor, and Unlosing Ranger?



Shin is scum 
I can feel it in my gut.


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shin is scum
> I can feel it in my gut.



This is what is getting us into this mess. 
This "feeling in our gut" nonsense and shin trying to be Sherlock Holmes. 
We've already found out one mafia , and instead of waiting for their reaction we are busy pointing fingers and causing confusion. Just stay calm for the moment. The day phase isn't over yet.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Your gut is rotting bruv. But feel free to test me in any way possible.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

So targets for cop checks:

- WolfPrinceKiba for holding off on voting for nearly-confirmed scum until pressed. Best bet right now, might even be worth dropping Golbez on him.
- Distance for being extremely reluctant to provide us with an opinion on anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Your gut is rotting bruv. But feel free to test me in any way possible.



I will do so next day phase then because I'm already looking into Sito 
If I die I blame you though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

>.> said:


> You shouldn't have it,
> The extra life is faction related, not role related.
> 
> Unless you're saying that you joined mafia.



If you think that you didn't read the write up .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> This is what is getting us into this mess.
> This "feeling in our gut" nonsense and shin trying to be Sherlock Holmes.
> We've already found out one mafia , and instead of waiting for their reaction we are busy pointing fingers and causing confusion. Just stay calm for the moment. The day phase isn't over yet.




Lol. Anytime is tea-time for baiting. Get used to it son. Anyone can accuse anyone. What needs thinking first is jow you use your actions. The point of the game is to get people to post more and communicate. 

This is what being used to flavoured games does. You're basically saying generics would have to sit back quietly until something happens. Hitting the first mafia was luck of the draw. Rng gods aren't necessarily gonna bless us again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol. Anytime is tea-time for baiting. Get used to it son. Anyone can accuse anyone. What needs thinking first is jow you use your actions. *The point of the game is to get people to post more and communicate. *
> 
> This is what being used to flavoured games does. You're basically saying generics would have to sit back quietly until something happens. Hitting the first mafia was luck of the draw. Rng gods aren't necessarily gonna bless us again.


Suddenly less scummy, but still looking into you.


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol. Anytime is tea-time for baiting. Get used to it son. Anyone can accuse anyone. What needs thinking first is jow you use your actions. The point of the game is to get people to post more and communicate.
> 
> This is what being used to flavoured games does. You're basically saying generics would have to sit back quietly until something happens. Hitting the first mafia was luck of the draw. Rng gods aren't necessarily gonna bless us again.



Fine let's point to whoever we wish. Even ones that just stepped up into the game. It's going to make things so much easier in finding out who the mafia is. This shit happens all the time, and then when we kill a townie, we say "oh i guess x or y was a townie after all, oh well". but whatever if that's how we going to play, let's play it that way.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

There's no need to look into me UR, I'm town


----------



## Fear (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone give me a brief update about what has happened so far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> There's no need to look into me UR, I'm town



Not buying it, not like I'm going to kill you why are you afraid?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yecOhDpDaEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

The point isn't to drive paranoia or kill people, day phases are all about getting information and making reads. Speaking of which I'm not sure what to make of Sito, she's posting more than usual but could easily be sinking into the background instead so I don't think she's scum 

@Fear: Legend claimed Ultros, Shota claimed Zack, Platinum claimed Zidane and found out Laix is Dark Alexander. Wolf looks pretty scummy too. Reading is fun.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Zidaine(town) stole Alexanders(Mafia) abilities.
Plat claimed Zidaine, and said Laix was Alexander.
Laix didn't fight it.

People being suspicious.

People use um tags.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Distance said:


> Fine let's point to whoever we wish. Even ones that just stepped up into the game. It's going to make things so much easier in finding out who the mafia is. This shit happens all the time, and then when we kill a townie, we say "oh i guess x or y was a townie after all, oh well". but whatever if that's how we going to play, let's play it that way.



Actually 70 or more percent of the time townies fail to defend themselves adequately. It's a two-way street. It's as much a townies responsibility to defend themselves properly when they get accused.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Not enough FF in the thread.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not enough FF in the thread.



Saving this table.


----------



## Fear (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Laix]


*


----------



## Distance (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Actually 70 or more percent of the time townies fail to defend themselves adequately. It's a two-way street. It's as much a townies responsibility to defend themselves properly when they get accused.



It's just a shame that the best defence they ever come up with is "I'm not mafia" or "No guys I'm actually *type role here*", revealing themselves to mafia and making us lose valuable players at times. 

anyway...

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*

at least that much is certain.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Speaking of which I forgot to vote the obvious choice....
Why are we voting him?We know who he is and he can't do anything at all because his role was stolen.
He can't get it back can he?


----------



## Fear (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Speaking of which I forgot to vote the obvious choice....
> Why are we voting him?We know who he is and he can't do anything at all because his role was stolen.
> He can't get it back can he?



It is true that he's just a defenseless chump, though we have no other ''confirmed'' mafia members and right now, i'm not sure taking the risk of finding another is particularly wise. 

Also note that every mafia member has two lives, therefore we might as well get rid of him now instead of having vigilantes wasting their kills.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> It is true that he's just a defenseless chump, though we have no other ''confirmed'' mafia members and right now, i'm not sure taking the risk of finding another is particularly wise.
> 
> Also note that every mafia member has two lives, therefore we might as well get rid of him now instead of having vigilantes wasting their kills.



True, no other leads.
We are sure to have some after Awesome comes by and processes all actions.
Okay then, *[Lynch Laix]*.
It's just awesome Zidane grabbed that role plenty of defense at night and day now and Zidan has two lives.

"Zidane [Thief / Semi-BP]: Can steal all the abilities of one person. One use. The victim will then become generic. *You are protected from one attack*"

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]e49yCjRzwuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

17 Pages  

/Stopped reading page 5 when he saw it went to 17. 

Easier to ask? Whats happening?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> 17 Pages
> 
> /Stopped reading page 5 when he saw it went to 17.
> 
> Easier to ask? Whats happening?



Zidane stole from Alexander and we are lynching Laix because we have no other suspects despite him being harmless.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]7aCF-FAS6Zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Seen. 

Thanks for that. 

Laix any defense for yourself Lad, before I join this lynch?


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

what the hell, 18 pages. :giogoo

how did the wagon on laix start?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2011)

It starts finally :33.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

But I would still like to be protected at night .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Seen.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Laix any defense for yourself Lad, before I join this lynch?



He already resigned himself to his fate



Chicharito said:


> what the hell, 18 pages. :giogoo
> 
> how did the wagon on laix start?



learn 2 read son .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Mei Lin. Where have you been? -AMUSED-


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2011)

*lynch Laix*
Benefit of after 18 pages,that someone does the work


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2011)

@Shin I felt pretty upset after been robbed in London,so I took a rest from games,that robber just grabbed me and took my stuff -Cries-.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Type that shit properly.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> But I would still like to be protected at night .





You 100% town?



Platinum said:


> He already resigned himself to his fate



Oh fair enough.

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

The only wildcard we have to worry about is
[YOUTUBE]i3nJnSqLquk[/YOUTUBE]
Lets lynch the useless Mafia twice buying us two phases of investigating.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> @Shin I felt pretty upset after been robbed in London,so I took a rest from games,that robber just grabbed me and took my stuff -Cries-.



Holy crap. At least you're ok. When did this happen? Your break was kinda sudden.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> learn 2 read son .



I can read, but 18pages after waking up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> But I would still like to be protected at night .



With what Zidane did it should be easy now 
I would also like to be protected Nightphase my ability looks past the guilt ability.
My eyes of justice see all.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2kAVcZBXADI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually reads some of the pages.

/Now understands why Laix is being lynched

Good work town. Or Zidane should I say.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Or me should you say .


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah good work Plat. 

Town will protect you.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, also have read through some pages, seems like a legit lynch.

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

DAMMIT!


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> DAMMIT!



are you gilgamesh ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> are you gilgamesh ?



                .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Yeah good work Plat.
> 
> Town will protect you.


I'll try to have plat investigated this day phase, hopefully Awesome will see the PM and not have Sito put down.
If not I will investigate to confirm who plat is next day phase into of shin now to confirm his role.
[YOUTUBE]zk95xwUuTwI[/YOUTUBE]
Again protection would be appreciated Plat if you are Zidane and  if you are confirmed it would help town greatly.
Only worried by Anima and Chocobo though...
:Edit and Magus sisters as well.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Why the fuck would you do that ?

Seriously i'm confirmed Zidane. Once Laix dies it wil confirm it even more.


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll try to have plat investigated this day phase, hopefully Awesome will see the PM and not have Sito put down.
> If not I will investigate to confirm who plat is next day phase into of shin now to confirm his role.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Plat is zidane huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why the fuck would you do that ?
> 
> Seriously i'm confirmed Zidane. Once Laix dies it wil confirm it even more.


Not taking chances here.
Anyone could claim Zidane after that action.


Platinum said:


> I freely welcome any cop to investigate me.
> 
> I'm town.



Your own words.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Before I revealed as Zidane .

Seriously once laix is lynched and revealed as Dark Alexander you really don't have to investigate me bro .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not taking chances here.
> Anyone could claim Zidane after that action.
> 
> 
> Your own words.


 

There are no words to express the stupidity.


Then again, it's your action and you can do with it as you like.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude. It's painfully obvious Plat is Zidane. Don't burn an investigation on him. I'd rather you investigate  me and keep quiet about my role.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

>.> said:


> There are no words to express the stupidity.
> 
> 
> Then again, it's your action and you can do with it as you like.



No, it would be stupid if I wasn't telling town what I was doing what so ever.
Platinum could easily be mafia that claims he's Zidane and knows who Laix is because he is mafia. I'm not outing that possibility.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Also. Smh at town investigative role revealing day one. Good luck seeing you next day phase.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, it would be stupid if I wasn't telling town what I was doing what so ever.
> Platinum could easily be mafia that claims he's Zidane and knows who Laix is because he is mafia. I'm not outing that possibility.



Then Zidane would counterclaim me .

Seriously just... stop.

No mafia would out their own team mate when that role is still alive.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, it would be stupid if I wasn't telling town what I was doing what so ever.
> Platinum could easily be mafia that claims he's Zidane and knows who Laix is because he is mafia. I'm not outing that possibility.


 
Actually, your first mistake was role revealing yourself. Seriously, that was a retarded thing to do.

Secondly, you're saying you're gonna investigate someone who is like 90% confirmed town at the moment.
If he isn't who he claimed to be then he'll be exposed by the real one. 

So, either way, the truth will be known. Regardless of your investigation.
Seriously, go for someone else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then Zidane would counterclaim me .
> 
> Seriously just... stop.
> 
> No mafia would out their own team mate when that role is still alive.



A teammate that is only a meatshield, mafia is more evil than that.


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Also. Smh at town investigative role revealing day one. Good luck seeing you next day phase.



Says the suspected mafia.
Fine I will investigate you instead if you want it so much.
We have so many investigative roles already one person conducting with town out in the open won't hurt much as someone in town is going to die no matter what first phase.
We have only  one 50% revive I mean really.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides I'm tired of mafia games right now, go ahead mafia kill me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A teammate that is only a meatshield, mafia is more evil than that.



But a mafia isn't dumber than that .

*Claim Zidane lynch buddy*
*Zidane Counter Claims*
*2 Mafia Dead*
???
*Profit


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger you really just derped hard. You should have waited for the Laix Lynch in order to confirm Plat was Zidaine. Or if someone counter claimed but instead none of that appears to be so.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Unlosing Ranger you really just derped hard. You should have waited for the Laix Lynch in order to confirm Plat was Zidaine. Or if someone counter claimed but instead none of that appears to be so.



I dunno if no-one derped it wouldn't be any fun. I mean it's a game after all.
And who says I'm investigating plat? Even I don't know if I am going to.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kill me already mafia


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

I've already claimed to be Dark Alexander. You'd know this if you read.

Yet you still wanna investigate him?  I'm actually being pro-town.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 11, 2011)

19 pages.....

I'll be reading the thread for the next few hours, be back then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

How many votes is that?

@Vasto Wai so madpek?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno if no-one derped it wouldn't be any fun. I mean it's a game after all.
> And who says I'm investigating plat? Even I don't know if I am going to.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If no one derped then we would just win... Anyway while you're still alive look at someone on your suspect list. Like Shin or Belph. I'd say Belph because confirming him means we would have an ace scumhunter.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> How many votes is that?
> 
> @Vasto Wai so madpek?



he's gilgamesh and is mad that ultros found him


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i noticed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Get over it and lets win


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Maybe we should just have Cecil kill Laix guys.
> 
> Might as well not waste this day phase like rofl said.





Belphegor said:


> Yeah, what Rofl said. This means our vigs have to be extra-careful this game cos they can do much more damage to town than scum. I really wouldn't mind having Cloud and Cecil two-shot Laix today and continuing with the scumhunting this phase. Better putting them on guaranteed mafia than have the possibility of nailing two townies.


So I'm suspicious for wanting to wait and see if we could find a better mafia to take out, then several other people say the exact same thing and still think I'm suspicious? Investigate me if you must, though Golbez would be a waste and detrimental considering my role.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice job Plat more people need to believe in RNG.

Unlosing the mafia has a day kill 

*[Vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Updated activity and votes. Onto actions.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Sorry, as much as I'd like to say I'm Zidane I'm not. I wish I were though, being able to do that to a mafia on Phase 1.
> 
> EDIT: Just for future reference, are edits allowed?



Yes.



Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch Buto]
> 
> *I can agree that this is the best bet so far. Now I am going to go to bed after giving my cat medicine. I will see what updates come when I get back home in the morning.
> 
> Also under Freya's cop role it says "Kain can investigate". Copypasta?



Last minute change 




Platinum said:


> I wonder if I acquired his extra life as well .
> 
> Hey Awesome....



Technically, yes. It is part of their abilities, but I listed it at the top because it would be annoying to put "Has an extra life" in each role. So yes, Zidane has an extra life as well. That means he has a total of 3 lifes.


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

So Zidane won't need a doctor this phase


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought so. So one vig will end it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> So Zidane won't need a doctor this phase


Actually it'd be best if he did get a doctor this coming night phase. Both Dark Anima and the Magus Sisters can kill during the day phase and I don't see a role on our side that is able to protect people during the day phase.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

The fuck.  I just now got a PM.  Has this game been going very long?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> he's gilgamesh and is mad that ultros found him





Legend said:


> i noticed





VastoLorDae said:


> .





Legend said:


> Get over it and lets win



Godtros:beardface

and WTFyou guys? 20 pages?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch laix]*

Time to see if these actions are derp like or awesome


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

You are joking right?


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> You are joking right?



Who? Me? No i ain't. There's not enough towning in this game so I'm helping you guys fill your quota.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Nice job Plat more people need to believe in RNG.
> 
> Unlosing the mafia has a day kill
> 
> *[Vote lynch Laix]*



I know and we only seem to have night protecting roles what's with that?
Well they were going to kill someone this first day  doesn't really matter man we can't protect ourselves in the day till day killers die.
Anyway mafia kill me do iet.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

*Cloud kills Laix [Dark Alexander]

Dark Magus Sisters take away one of Zidane's 3 lives. He now has 2.

Golbez has revealed Shin - Zangetsu [Yuna].

Yunalesca grand summons Bahamut and uses his one shot to kill Legend [Ultros]*

_Cecil: Why are you endangering town, brother?
Golbez: He was obviously acting shady. Do I need a reason other than that?
Cecil: You must still be under their control. Now fight me to be free!
Golbez: Wait! Cecil!_

*Cecil has killed Unlosing Ranger [Golbez].*


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

You're just jelly of the attention Cycloid


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Who? Me? No i ain't. There's not enough towning in this game so I'm helping you guys fill your quota.





^ confirmed mafia


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

So the only good out of that was that someone killed Laix who we were already lynching. 

>.> 

Smh. 

Fucking Mafia Game Shenanigans.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

so now we have to lynch someone else..


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Yunalesca is a asshole

revive me town


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

And now the mafia knows the identity of our strongest summoner, not good. At least Shin has two lives and a bodyguard.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> You're just jelly of the attention Cycloid



Who knows. 



Chicharito said:


> ^ confirmed mafia



It took you that long to figure it out?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

And so the towning has begun, great job guys lol


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Who knows.
> 
> 
> It took you that long to figure it out?


I don't remember if you played in Awesome's last FF game so I'll tell you anyways. ROFL was also a summon and came in for a phase just like yourself. At the day's end however Awesome revealed a hidden ability of his. Whoever ROFL voted was also lynched, this didn't help to much as ROFL voted with the town. I'm assuming you and ROFL have similar roles so you may also get a second lynch.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

I blame people being biased about other people as players for the towning


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

lawl town killed me town is stupid.
If town didn't do that I would still be alive  bye

This game is full of Irony Zidan and Alexander then cecil and Golbez pure irony.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I don't remember if you played in Awesome's last FF game so I'll tell you anyways. ROFL was also a summon and came in for a phase just like yourself. At the day's end however Awesome revealed a hidden ability of his.* Whoever ROFL voted was also lynched*, this didn't help to much as ROFL voted with the town. I'm assuming you and ROFL have similar roles so you may also get a second lynch.



Why do you think I voted for Platinum? 

But now you guys started towning so I may have to change.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

Gonna neg dead fuckers who post in the thread.  Enough spam as it is. 

Got through 13 pages, was gonna vote Laix, and now everything changes _while_ I was reading through this thread.  That sucks.  

Well, gonna go for the next most annoying person since Legend is dead:

*[vote lynch Shota]*

If there have been role reveals between pages 13 and 21, or other developments, feel free to clue me in.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck. Thanks for revealing me, I asked for investigation and silence. 

Fucking mafia have also roleblocked me. Doctor throw your protection this way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> lawl town killed me town is stupid.
> If town didn't do that I would still be alive  bye
> 
> This game is full of Irony Zidan and Alexander then cecil and Golbez pure irony.



You're the stupid one that derped and revealed our best summoner.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Time for direct approach.

Hey, Sito you mafia?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Well now their superkill is gone

revive me shin

/dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Cloud kills Laix [Dark Alexander]
> 
> Dark Magus Sisters take away one of Zidane's 3 lives. He now has 2.
> 
> ...






I love you Lady Yunalesca whomever you are.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> Gonna neg dead fuckers who post in the thread.  Enough spam as it is.
> 
> Got through 13 pages, was gonna vote Laix, and now everything changes _while_ I was reading through this thread.  That sucks.
> 
> ...



He already role claimed. We need to focus on someone else until we can confirm. He says he's Zack Fair.... It would be very lulz worthy if he ended up being the Godmother

Anyway not voting for confirmed scum is a red flag in my book.

*[Vote Lynch WolfPrinceKiba]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2011)

So, we've learned that Cecil is a retard, Shin is town and that towning is prevelant as always.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

> Anyway not voting for confirmed scum is a red flag in my book.



Meh.  I'll get you someday, Shota.  

*[change vote lynch Cycloid]*

Not wanting to vote confirmed mafia, encourages towning, probably joking around and being an ass.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> Meh.  I'll get you someday, Shota.
> 
> *[change vote lynch Cycloid]*
> 
> Not wanting to vote confirmed mafia, encourages towning, probably joking around and being an ass.


Cycloid is a summon Martryn. He just came into the game for this phase.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

The fuck?  There are people who are summons? 

Shit.

*[change vote lynch Shota]*

Don't have a clue what is going on.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Cecil is actually an idiot. They used an attack to kill town. And which had a 25% Chance to kill themselves.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Raven Rider]*

Shit ton of posts, but nothing to say.  When I have nothing to say, my lips are sealed.  Say something once, why say it again?


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> Meh.  I'll get you someday, Shota.
> 
> *[change vote lynch Cycloid]*
> 
> Not wanting to vote confirmed mafia, encourages towning, probably joking around and being an ass.



Your mistake was looking for the easy way out. Thanks for showing yourself.

*[Change Vote Lynch martryn]*


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2011)

> Your mistake was looking for the easy way out. Thanks for showing yourself.
> 
> [Change Vote Lynch martryn]



Shut up, you're not even a real person.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Jessica]*

Just because.


----------



## Juri (Aug 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> Shut up, you're not even a real person.



Yes, I am your conscience telling you to turn yourself iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Cecil is actually an idiot. They used an attack to kill town. And which had a 25% Chance to kill themselves.



No he killed the idiot who revealed one of our best assets. The Mafia got a really good look at who our most crucial roles are. And honestly killing people who have good roles but are stupid about their ability is necessary. No one was looking at Shin. He should have waited to use the ability.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

He actually changed his target 3 times I think. Shin was his latest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

He had a suspect list. They were Belph, WolfPrinceKiba, Plat, and Shin. Shin was the second least sus behind Platinum. And he should have told everyone it was a role reveal or gave a warning it wasn't a normal investigate.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

After reading through the last 20 pages in one go, I am genuinely confused


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

Cloud is a derp  

/dead

Thanks for game Awesome.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

I seriously don't know who to lynch. 

so I'm gonna say

*[Vote change Lynch Mexican God Lvl2]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't he banned? 

*[Vote Lynch Sito]
*


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't know, that was a spite lynchvote


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Well that was surprising, to say the least. I guess our best bet now is Shota. Hes suspicious and the role he claims is useless unless he finds Cloud or Sephiroth, so if hes telling the truth not too much harm done if he dies, if hes mafia claiming a weak role that has the stipulations of finding other players to make it stronger so that he can find out who they are(Shota has asked them to reveal themselves too), then we've rooted out a mafia member. Its a win-win situation for the most part.

*[Vote lynch Shota]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah you're the most sus on account you didn't want to lynch a confirmed mafia.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

MGLVL2 has been replaced by JiraiyaTheGallant.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah you're the most sus on account you didn't want to lynch a confirmed mafia.


I already gave my reasons. Waiting to see if we could find a better mafia to kill instead of one who has lost their role. Platinum and some of the other players came to that same conclusion not too long after I posted that reasoning as well. Now look where we're at, with Dark Alexander being taken out by Cloud and us trying to find a different mafia member, one that actually still has his powers and 2 lives, unlike Alexander.

If I was mafia I would have to be very stupid to try and protect a weak link.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Paper person. Say somethin buddy.
 Are you finding it hard to blend?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Or you could have tried to save him but kept a reasonable distance away from him in order to reel yourself back in if you made a mistake. You should get investigated by a real cop before you're allowed to even think of starting a bandwagon.


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm reading shush you 

I'm deciding who to vote for now


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> I'm reading shush you
> 
> I'm deciding who to vote for now



Good good. I want to hear your views more. :tomatroll

You're not the silent type. This is strange wouldn't you say? 

EDIT: if you're reading how can you see what's happening on the last page? I think you mean lurking.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Kiba's sus to me


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

He done ran away to the QT.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> He done ran away to the QT.



you from the south sarun?


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

I am the silent type   Another Mafia a tactic is acusing others of Mafia Tendencies which you are doing currently are you not 

Shouldn't you be re-casting your vote aswell because of the death of our prime candidate.

Also Multiple tabs


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm unwillingly confirmed town. I can use any tactic I want. Good good.

@Nois. I ain't sarun boy. That there person be someone else. Is you mafia son?


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*

For the fact his spam gave me a Migraine, It is subject to change.

If I'm missing out a glaring candidate tell me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought Martryne was mafia.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

So Golbez and Cecil derped it.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito, are you mafia?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Good question. Sonny are you mafia?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Good question. Sonny are you mafia?


For the last couple of games you've done nothing but accuse people of being mafia 

The hmm smiley is the most suspicious thing ever.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Good question. Sonny are you mafia?



Nope. I am just a little townie.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> For the last couple of games you've done nothing but accuse people of being mafia
> 
> The hmm smiley is the most suspicious thing ever.



Incorrect statement my good sir. I've axed people if they were mafia. It's different from accusationizing.

And the most suspicious smiley is


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2011)

Who are we voting for now? Got to the latest phase update and I felt like: Screw this.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You should get investigated by a real cop before you're allowed to even think of starting a bandwagon.


I never tried to start a bandwagon, people were voting Shota's way before I voted and I didn't jump on for the sake of bandwagoning, I gave a good explanation as to why I voted to lynch him. I let Shota off the hook earlier after doing research into his clues and waited for a better lynch candidate, which appeared in Laix but now Cloud has killed him.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'm unwillingly confirmed town. I can use any tactic I want. Good good.
> 
> @Nois. I ain't sarun boy. That there person be someone else. Is you mafia son?



os sorry, I tend to confuse you guys

Nah, I'm town. Which angers me as I rather know who I'm up against


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

I bet LB is mafia.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

I have to leave for work soon and won't be back until near the very end of the phase. If I'm lynched I'm taking away your guys furniture and electricity privileges. I'll haunt your dreams with images of a omniscient being with a white globe head and pork chop mouth.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

People are honestly derping confimed town helpers are getting killed and revealed left and right. 

Honestly is killing more town the answer? That's basically what wolf prince said if I read through it right. 

I'm not mafia for the sheer fact if I was why would I wanna role claim Zack fair?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm not mafia for the sheer fact if I was why would I wanna role claim Zack fair?


To attempt to lure out Cloud and Sephiroth. You already asked them to reveal themselves so you could meet Zack's role stipulation. Doing a fake role reveal as a weak member of the town can also be a smart move, since you're less likely to have a cop investigate to see if you're lying. 

Though this does seem a bit too complex for someone to be pulling at this stage. I do think you're still suspicious but I find that when I don't stick to my standard way of doing things it doesn't end all too well. So, as per my norm in first day phases:

*[Vote change no lynch]*


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes that does seem way to complicated and if anyone knew my meta I'm not smart enough to do such a thing.

Now to help town by finding those bastards on my own.

We just lost a bulletproof cop,aregular cop,Yuna's been revealed,and Zidane has 2 lives left.

we need a new cop or vig (hence my asking )


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

^Well at least this phase has helped narrow down your suspect list a fair deal.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it would be bad for Cloud to reveal right now we have no day doctor's, and the mafia has a day killer, so he would be killed and we don't need to lose anymore power roles.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Not asking for cloud to role reveal at least hint.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

A hint's as good as a reveal.  Or what? You think you'll get it and nobody else will?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Not asking for cloud to role reveal at least hint.


Cloud has absolutely no reason to hint. You do realize the mafia reads this thread as well right? Cloud doesn't have any kind of defense and he would simply be killed the mafia if he hinted. 

Yes it would help Zack but I would rather keep our day vigilante.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I understand 

<--- ( not really since this game is gonna end in a none Yuna x Tidus ending  )


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, find him yourself. Also why did you reveal so early Shota? You weren't in danger. It isn't safe just because you're useless for the moment. The mafia isn't just gonna let Zack do as he pleases and you're a soft target.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I understand
> 
> <--- ( not really since this game is gonna end in a none Yuna x Tidus ending  )



Sez hu?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea and Shota by revealing so early you made yourself a target... Was anyone even looking at you?


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

so this will be a no lynch phase?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

WolfPrinceKiba is very sus but I'll wait for the cop to take a look at him.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

( not making Cloud or Sephiroth a target and not gonna)

I mean I've pretty much narrowed down who I think Bahamut is yet I still need o wait to see if I was right. If I'll say who my thoughts on who bahamut was and if I'm targeted and killed it might have been them.

But for now I'm pretty much useless just a generic town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Bahamut? Bahamut's a summon. You mean Yunalesca? 

And if you have a thought don't keep it to yourself. Tell us since you've mentioned it already.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Yet that would be a waste of time seeing as there's not enough evidence to support my claim at the moment.

I'm not just gonna fly off the handle and say he or she did it. 

That's why I said near the end of this phase.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

No say it now so we have something to work with instead of just sitting there doing nothing. We need to take shots in the dark right now.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

Well i think there isn't any suspect right now, so:
*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

It's ok to say ''I think xxxx might be or might have done xxxx'' without outright accussing them. Put your thought forward so everyone can think on it. 

If you're not ready to share it, don't mention it at all. Now you have to say something because you may not make it to the end of the phase as things are. Anima hasn't used his kill yet and if they think you know something, you will die. Speak.

My goodness!


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Thdyingbreed,Nois,Belphegor,Buto Renjin

and even you shin are all my suspects of Mafia.......


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you been reading the thread?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

don't worry shin I will protect you tonight...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Thdyingbreed,Nois,Belphegor,Buto Renjin
> 
> and even you shin are all my suspects of Mafia.......



.....Ok....

Moving on. Tempest Phantom is a good place to start when it comes to scum.

I'd really like not to go with a no lynch and give the Mafia a shot to pick off Yuna or Zidaine now that they have their identities.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

That was for reactions only. 

I have no list.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

The why post it? Essentially spam? Something this thread does not need.

I have a feeling about Sito. 

Do we have any investigate powers left?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> don't worry shin I will protect you tonight...




:33

@Shota.

Baiting reactions from who exactly?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

No one at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota you are acting so sus right now it's not even funny. You asked for two vigs to show themselves. You claimed a generic role. You're spamming on top of all that. If you really are town you're hurting our side with your antics.

Can I get some joinage on the Tempest bandwagon?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> That was for reactions only.
> 
> I have no list.



This is terrible play but more importantly, it doesn't smell right.

It may be worth making sure he is the real Zack. There's a possibility he used it to bait any of the three out of hiding. The real Zack might be too smart to counter-claim for the moment. Despite being useless for now, that is a powerful role worth killing and prevention is better than cure. Why let him find Cloud and Sephie?
The whole ''I have ideas'' thing also seems like an attempt at blending but he didn't count on us pushing for him to share.

For now this is nothing more than a possibility I'm entertaining.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

At least I hope I do shin....


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm hurting town who when I wasn't even on had a supreme derpfest?

all I'm doing is trying to make more people talk you can't investigate with no clues or else you end up harming town even more. 

So are you really gonna stand there and say that town is being hurt by me who has done nothing.

plus I used my action already and it failed I'm town.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota stop derping. 

I really don't want the day to end with a no lynch. We have no leads as to the mafia and they know some of our most powerful roles.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Thdyingbreed,Nois,Belphegor,Buto Renjin
> 
> and even you shin are all my suspects of Mafia.......



I am your suspect?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm going to enjoy reading this. Unless someone wants to provide a summary?


----------



## whadu (Aug 11, 2011)

Sup dudes, how can I play?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm going to enjoy reading this. Unless someone wants to provide a summary?



I'd say it's


mostly really.

< has to reread the last 10 pages himself


----------



## whadu (Aug 11, 2011)

DERP? what is that?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

whadu said:


> Sup dudes, how can I play?



WAD? That you bro? 

Yo if you wanna play mafia again just say so man. We will embrace you.


----------



## whadu (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu I know you???


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

WAD's drone is here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Rikku needs to revive Ultros.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

whadu said:


> Shin - Zangetsu I know you???



Of course. You know us all and we know you. We have awaited your return to mafia games.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Most def. We need Ultros.


----------



## whadu (Aug 11, 2011)

I think you guys have me confused with someone else; I've never played Mafia.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Rikku needs to revive Ultros.



Someone sold his soul


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

your list was ridiculous and pointless, shota, and besides, you are really acting sus right now. 

I'm gonna go with Soul, Tempest seems to be working in the shadows.

*[Vote Change Lynch Tempest Phantom*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Has it mostly just been spam? I'd rather not waste my time reading something that would be useless to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Someone sold his soul



Nois you know Gilgamesh and Ultros combined is unbeatable. And with their help town should win easily.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Has it mostly just been spam? I'd rather not waste my time reading something that would be useless to me.


The difficult part is that amidst that spam lays the on-topic convo. Sometimes, I feel like a fucking gold rush veteran, sieving and sieving.


VastoLorDae said:


> Nois you know Gilgamesh and Ultros combined is unbeatable. And with their help town should win easily.



You have a point there.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I won't bother then.

*[Vote lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2011)

Completely forgot about this :X


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

what the hell, LB?

Shin is confirmed town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe it wasn't blatantly obvious from my questions that I didn't read the phase.

Where was it confirmed?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Because LB just confirmed herself mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope Tempest comes on soon.


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

You should read the front page, has all actions listed. All you need to know for this phase. 

Personally I have an odd LB knew what she was doing, and voted for Shin on purpose and so she can say she hasn't read day phase and trying to hint and not mafia. 

Or maybe I am just over thinking things.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Maybe it wasn't blatantly obvious from my questions that I didn't read the phase.
> 
> Where was it confirmed?



for starters in the action-list on the first page by awesome.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Well that's gone well 

SoulTaker, what is it about Tempest that you're finding suspicious? I don't know anything about her meta as town or mafia, only been in one game with her. If I had to take a shot in the dark, Samavarti is looking kind of scummy to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I said I didn't read the phase before I voted for him...plus if he was confirmed, why would I expose myself to lead a wagon no one would join?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> so this will be a no lynch phase?



you sad about that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I said I didn't read the phase before I voted for him...plus if he was confirmed, why would I expose myself to lead a wagon no one would join?



Because your that arrogant.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> you sad about that?



if you're implying I'm sad tht I couldn't start towning and I'm mafia, forget it. 

It just sucks, that we can't find another scum and will go in the night phase knowing that the mafia will get their shit rolling.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh dear, VLD caught onto me. Brb, going to confer with my scumbuddies in our QT.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> if you're implying I'm sad tht I couldn't start towning and I'm mafia, forget it.
> 
> It just sucks, that we can't find another scum and will go in the night phase knowing that the mafia will get their shit rolling.



Ok, that was the anwer I was hoping for
I agree, we should make effort to fish out at least one ore scum, so that this phase doesn't suck for town.

I have no idea as to who could get lynched right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys she is not kidding...lynch LB.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

This has actually been a very productive D1. Obv it'd be much better if we still had Golbez, but UR looked like he'd given up on the game and was also derping pretty badly so it's not as big a loss as it seems.

Votals: 21 is majority!
Laix ? 16 (Platinum, Sito, Tempest, Jessica, Buto, Legend, Raven, Bel, >.>, Shin, Paper, Fear, Distance, Ish, Mystic)
No Lynch ? 3 (Wolf, Samavarti, Friday)
Raven ? 2 (Martryn, Raven)
Tempest ? 2 (ST, Chicha)
Bel ? 1 (Shota)
Martryn ? 1 (Cycloid)
Jessica ? 1 (Vasto)
Shin ? 1 (LB)


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

I just hope that our doc will protect shin this night-phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]* for now, then.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> This has actually been a very productive D1. Obv it'd be much better if we still had Golbez, but UR looked like he'd given up on the game and was also derping pretty badly so it's not as big a loss as it seems.
> 
> Votals: 21 is majority!
> Laix ? 16 (Platinum, Sito, Tempest, Jessica, Buto, Legend, Raven, Bel, >.>, Shin, Paper, Fear, Distance, Ish, Mystic)
> ...



I think the biggest issue with Golbez was that his derping could cost the town too much if he continued revealing the wrong people.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

hmm my votes still on belph 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I'm changing it for the fact I'm done BSing and will actually try to play now. ( but to be honest people are getting bent out over a game )


----------



## Fear (Aug 11, 2011)

Can someone explain the no lynch when we have a semi-confirmed Mafia Member?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Votes, activity, etc.

Belphegor, your vote count is unnecessary as I constantly update mine and keep it on the first page, not to mention more accurate.




Awesome said:


> *Player List*
> 
> 1.	>.> *xx*
> 2.	Belphegor *xx*
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Well that's gone well
> 
> SoulTaker, what is it about Tempest that you're finding suspicious? I don't know anything about her meta as town or mafia, only been in one game with her. If I had to take a shot in the dark, Samavarti is looking kind of scummy to me.



The one thing I know about Tempest is that she plays shadow games. Looking at the five posts she's made it's her MO when she is a mafia to make a few posts then disappear into the shadows. The only reason she got killed in SSBB is because of a randomized kill. She would have skated to the end otherwise.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> The one thing I know about Tempest is that she plays shadow games. Looking at the five posts she's made it's her MO when she is a mafia to make a few posts then disappear into the shadows. The only reason she got killed in SSBB is because of a randomized kill. She would have skated to the end otherwise.



Are you willing to lead a bandwagon on her in the light of your accusation?


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome, i've posted more than once now.. Just making sure because I'm going to leave my home soon.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought yours was already at two so I didn't update it


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> Can someone explain the no lynch when we have a semi-confirmed Mafia Member?


Who would that be Fear?

I guess I'll go with a no lynch as well. It'll be nice to not hit a townie which the lynch most likely would.

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Fear (Aug 11, 2011)

That was my mistake. 

I never noticed that Laix was already eliminated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Are you willing to lead a bandwagon on her in the light of your accusation?



That's why I voted and didn't just say she was sus. I flat out am asking people to get on this wagon. If Tempest has a good defense or gets investigated then I'll drop it. But I'm pretty sure about this one.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

It a big risk ST but some action has to be taken sometime. I'll decide what to do later.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

@Awesome: Cheers, didn't notice that there lol

Alright, I'll hop aboard and *[Vote Lynch Tempest]*. There's no need to start No Lynching yet, even if that could ultimately be what we want to do. Still plenty of time in the phase for info-gathering.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I already have 1 foot in the grave why not slam another in just for fun.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm still unsure if we should lynch TP, specially when it's mostly a gut feeling based lynch, on the other hand is probably better than just not lynch, i guess i will wait until she posts defends herself to decide.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

*Relentlessness*

Zidane: Damn... Bahamut took me off guard. I'm glad I got more strength from that Dark Alexander. Now where the hell is an exit? It's too easy to get lost here.

Zidane ran into the next street only to find a large creature blocking the intersection, held down by chains and stationed in place. _"Oh no... Not again,"_ he thought. Before he could make way for an exit, the summon let out a cry and Zidane fell down in agony. "What the hell... This pain... agh!" Luckily for him, he had the determination to move forward and managed to get back to the previous street.


*Dark Anima took away one of Zidane's lives. One more attack will kill him.*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

Shouldn't someone protect Zidane?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm what does that attack mean?

Could it be something to eforce the bandwagon.(to deter from the real mafia being lynched)


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

It was hard deciding between him and Tempest but I think >.> is mafia this game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Shouldn't someone protect Zidane?


There's no day phase doctor's in this game, only one's for the night phase.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I want to see what kind of defense he comes up with.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I guess I will have to drop the Sito thing. Especially when No Lynches are just poor show. 

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Chibason (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Ridin' the Lynch Train


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn, so even if we protect Zidane this night-phase, he'll surely die next day phase, right?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

So...just got home from work.  Anyone care to update me?  I've read through most of the day actions, not the best start.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

Well,  all day actions are on page1 and we're rolling on the Tempest Phantom wagon right now


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotcha.

Hunch or confirmed action?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Hunch or confirmed action?



Hunch based on TP's meta.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Damn, so even if we protect Zidane this night-phase, he'll surely die next day phase, right?



I'm not sure, Zidane own ability protect him form one attack, so wouldn't that technically allow him to survive on attack more?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Understood.  I'll try and take a look at these 30 pages to see any other scumy peeps.  It's actually kinda small compared to what the pages get to later in the game.  

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

*Lightning has attacked and killed Nois [Cecil].*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Understood.  I'll try and take a look at these 30 pages to see any other scumy peeps.  It's actually kinda small compared to what the pages get to later in the game.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*



Shit ton of spam to read through. I was tempted to spite lynch alot of people just because of the massive FF wanking.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I'm not sure, Zidane own ability protect him form one attack, so wouldn't that technically allow him to survive on attack more?



Nope. He's used all of his lives. One more will kill him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, spam usually comes from mafia players trying to make it a pain for townies to catch up.  They can fill in their buddies quickly on QT anyway.  

Also, my favorite FF is FFX.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

OMFG

even when there was a cease fire lightning still attacked without scum knowledge.

Yeah this game probably isn't gonna end well like the last FF game. :/


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for killing Golbez guys


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Lightning has attacked and killed Nois [Cecil].*



Shit. I understand why but it sucks that Nois turned up town.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Shit. I understand *why* but it sucks that Nois turned up town.



Can you elabrate? I'm trying to improve myself


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> OMFG
> 
> epic derp




You are coming off so scummy it's not even funny Shota. The only reason you're alive is because of the off chance you are in fact Zack Fair.



Nois said:


> Sorry for killing Golbez guys



No Golbez was too much of a liability. We will avenge you Nois. You did seem scummy at points though....


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn.  The Four Archfiends weren't their own characters...


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You are coming off so scummy it's not even funny Shota. The only reason you're alive is because of the off chance you are in fact Zack Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> No Golbez was too much of a liability. We will avenge you Nois. You did seem scummy at points though....



Since I am dead and don't want to spam here, imma ask you to tell me why in my vm if you could. I'm honestly curious.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I realize I seem scummy but read my whole post XD 

I thought a cease fire was suppose to be happening to not kill townies.

That's why I said epic derp but to be honest I'd have been happy had I been attacked.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Yeah, what Rofl said. *This means our vigs have to be extra-careful this game cos they can do much more damage to town than scum.* I really wouldn't mind having Cloud and Cecil two-shot Laix today and continuing with the scumhunting this phase. Better putting them on guaranteed mafia than have the possibility of nailing two townies.



I told you dawg.

I told you about vigs


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I realize I seem scummy but read my whole post XD
> 
> I thought a cease fire was suppose to be happening to not kill townies.
> 
> That's why I said epic derp but to be honest I'd have been happy had I been attacked.



Stop being scummy. Throwing in comments like "OMFG EPIC DERP" is scummy after town kills town. It comes off as you're trying to prove yourself way too much. It's not helping you blend in it's making you stand out.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Then act on my responses who disappeared when that attack happened? 

Not me I'm still here running my mouth off like a rookie with something to prove.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

Another power role down, we are making this a lot easier for the mafia . 

If you have a killing ability don't just fire it off randomly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Cecil being killed isn't good. We need to think of what to do for the coming night phase if we haven't already. Good to see we snagged some mafia early on, at any rate. Shin definitely needs to be protected.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cecil being killed isn't good. We need to think of what to do for the coming night phase if we haven't already. Good to see we snagged some mafia early on, at any rate. Shin definitely needs to be protected.


Cecil is dead, it's Zidaine who has one life left.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Then act on my responses who disappeared when that attack happened?
> 
> Not me I'm still here running my mouth off like a rookie with something to prove.



You are being scummy and that's that. You aren't helping the town at all with the way you're acting. People are itching to kill you for no reason other than your performance in SSBB. You gave a list of suspects with a confirmed townie on it. Just get on your shit and find Sephiroth or Cloud.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cecil is dead, it's Zidaine who has one life left.



I didn't say Cecil wasn't dead, and Shin isn't Cecil, thus I don't see your point. 

Unless we know who Zidaine is, Shin being protected is the better option as he can only survive one attack as well. And seeing as I don't know whether or not Zidaine revealed, I'd imagine Shin is a better bet. And seeing as I am under the impression summoners > thieves, that only reinforces that notion.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

It's odd how LB's posting style shifts so drastically when she plays townie.  

Or maybe she's learned to cover her flaws.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Implying I have flaws.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Your flaws are what I love most about you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Go to hell.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't say Cecil wasn't dead, and Shin isn't Cecil, thus I don't see your point.
> 
> Unless we know who Zidaine is, Shin being protected is the better option as he can only survive one attack as well. And seeing as I don't know whether or not Zidaine revealed, I'd imagine Shin is a better bet. And seeing as I am under the impression summoners > thieves, that only reinforces that notion.



Zidane is Platinum, we could protect him, and he could use his ability to protect Shin, even though they may just wait till the next Dayphase to kill Zidane, so it may be moot point.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum claimed Zidaine just to let you know which is probable seeing how the mafia attacks went


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't say Cecil wasn't dead, and Shin isn't Cecil, thus I don't see your point.
> 
> Unless we know who Zidaine is, Shin being protected is the better option as he can only survive one attack as well. And seeing as I don't know whether or not Zidaine revealed, I'd imagine Shin is a better bet. And seeing as I am under the impression summoners > thieves, that only reinforces that notion.


Misread it. 

Platinum revealed as Zidaine earlier on, so he should protect Shin since he got the doctor ability from stealing the mafia doctor's abilties, and Yuna protects Platinum will keep them both safe for the night phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. And anyone have suspicions in regards to mafia? I'd rather not read through 30+ pages of what's more than likely spam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> It's odd how LB's posting style shifts so drastically when she plays townie.
> 
> Or maybe she's learned to cover her flaws.



She's one to keep an eye on. Honestly tonight her, Belph, and Shin are probably in the most danger. If they're not mafia they will be targeted.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol shin was blatantly revealed to the thread by golbez


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Quick summary of what roles are known/debated upon? Had a busy last 24 hours...

Belph was awesome last mafia game I played.

But townies always fuck up at the start. It would be nice for once if we didn't.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait doesn't Shin have one life left? I mean if he is attacked again doesn't Auron die? But even so we need to eliminate Dark Shiva, because protect Shin all we want they won't let him use his abilities till Shiva is dead.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

DM playing mafia games?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it's rather interesting how DM keeps emphasizing how townies fuck up early on, as though he's reinforcing the notion that we should.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Yuna has two lives. The first time she is attacked, she will lose a life. If an attack will kill her, Auron will die in her place (most likely second attack.) This is excluding summons. Yuna has also not been attacked yet.

She essentially has 3 total lives or two if someone uses a one shot on her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

Forget Shin then. Someone else of more importance needs to be protected.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

People still mad at the SSBB game  

I come off as scum in any game I play even though I've only been mafia 1 time ever in mafia games. 

Now to provide info Town has lost most of it's super powers. 

and Mafia has only lost one doctor yet they have another the Magus sisters are evil cop/evil doctor/vig all rolled into one with 3 lives shouldn't that be a concern?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm emphasizing that it happens and it shouldn't deter anyone. At the start of a game mafia usually know each other so they won't kill each other but town will.

Personally, I like staying back, letting people investigate the first turn and then figure it out from there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm emphasizing that it happens and it shouldn't deter anyone. *At the start of a game mafia usually know each other* so they won't kill each other but town will.
> 
> Personally, I like staying back, letting people investigate the first turn and then figure it out from there.



What the fuck?

During the entirety of the game the mafia always knows its members.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Forget Shin then. Someone else of more importance needs to be protected.


Problem is we don't know any important roles aside from Shin. The longer we keep Yuna around the better for us. Plat should protect himself tonight, if the mafia wants to finish him off for good they'll have to do it during the day. Aeries should protect Shin.


Fuck I just realized that Shiva can protect day and night making Shin's summons useless.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> During the entirety of the game the mafia always knows its members.



Yeah, and townies get better and smarter as the game goes on as you figure out who's mafia and who's town.

Early game adv - mafia
Late game adv. - town


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I suppose we could delay their attacking Yuna regardless, if we don't know other roles anyways.

And mafia always know their teammates. Always.

And that's not always true, DM. It depends on how the game goes; it certainly isn't concrete that mafia have an advantage at the beginning or town having one near the end.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

But I'm so town in this game..


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> But I'm so town in this game..



Without revealing how important is your town role suppose to be? On top of that why are you playing in the shadows? If I had never said your name I feel like you never would have posted for the rest of the phase.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah and townies don't.

That's why its not good to lynch at teh start. Too risky.

So *[Vote No Lynch]*

Unless there's something super compelling


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Yeah and townies don't.
> 
> That's why its not good to lynch at teh start. Too risky.
> 
> ...



No lynch favors the mafia in this situation. They know two of our power roles right now. We have to gamble.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

I already hinted my role on my earlier posts. It's up for you guys to decipher it~
But if it's not enough, I'll hint again. I'm amused to have my mafia game play be associated with shadow because my role has something to with shadows as well.


This reminds me of my previous FF game, getting wagoned when I'm offline.

Edit: inb4 my role gets revealed :33


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Without revealing how important is your town role suppose to be? On top of that why are you playing in the shadows? If I had never said your name I feel like you never would have posted for the rest of the phase.




You'll guess how important my role if you picked up my hints.

And OoOh.. Playing in the shadows? How am I playing the shadows? Oh, right. You never seen me play as a town before so you can't differentiate my townie and mafia gameplay. 

I suppose, you can say that Thursday is the most busiest day for me if you look at my previous games, I almost even get modkilled in the Dota and Awesome's previous generic game during Thursday. I just got lucky yesterday to find a time to come on.

By the way, My timezone is opposite to most of you people in here so I always came on late. :/.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Sadly I don't remember FF well enough to figure out any roles from hints.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

So you are hinting to be cecil.

Considering how many references to cops he has been making it's not that hard to belive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

So according to your hint your role has something to do with shadows? Would you say your role is a dark knight?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

But Cecil was Nois...

Kain?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> But Cecil was Nois...
> 
> Kain?



Shota...Why did you give her an alternative choice when she was hinting at being Cecil?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I went off of what Sam said was a hint and I checked the roles for cops.

Yet shadows could mean something else.....


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so MG's gone and I'm taking his place? Now I'm not gonna read back 30 pages, so somebody please fill me in.

For example, was MG suspicious at any point?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

I won't deny nor confirm anything after this. 
But no, I'm not Cecil.

I don't know much about FF as well.. Like I said before, Dirge of Cerberus is the only game I played. 

But then, you can keep digging who am I 
.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> I went off of what Sam said was a hint and I checked the roles for cops.
> 
> Yet shadows could mean something else.....



It means she didn't read the thread and we almost had her in a scumslip before you came to her rescue. You my friend are getting ever closer to proving you are not Zack Fair.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Her rescue? are you honestly being serious?

I'm trying to figure who it is like you are. 

Kain and Freya haven't come forward so there's a whole lot of possibilities.

Honestly soul I don't know who your character is so don't get angry if I find your "scumhunting" skeptical.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Investigate me all you want. This time, do it.

I know I also invited investigations on my previous mafia game(the game which SoulTaker is basing my gameplay) where I used it as reverse psychology tactic.

But this time, I'm serious. DO it cops. There's no better choice to investigate aside from me.

inb4 I'm the godfather.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Her rescue? are you honestly being serious?
> 
> I'm trying to figure who it is like you are.
> 
> ...



You don't need to know who my character is. By the same token we have like 5 cops. And if you find Cloud it's another cop/mason. So I'll take my chances on Tempest.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to go sleep.

Cops, Investigate Sito and >.> Hopefully one of the two will proof to be scum.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

okay well let me get the situation straight.

Almost all of towns power people are either dead or revealed.

and we have 2 doctors left 3 if there is a shift.

and 5 cops

except we have and evil cop who can find out a role and spew bs about it to get a lynch.

1 vig unless the conditions are met then 2 

is that about right.

If so then excuse me if I'm trying to find out who's who before voting. Now I'm keeping my vote on Tempest since no one else is suspect yet.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't need to know who my character is. By the same token we have like 5 cops. And if you find Cloud it's another cop/mason. *So I'll take my chances on Tempest.*



Not sure, how I'll react to the bolded 

Can you elaborate my shadow play anyway and my scumslip?

I'll be going now because I still have a class. I'll be back later after one hour and a half hour.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

Might as well investigate TP. Didn't read back much, but he's encouraging cops to check him out.

Who should do it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I am going to go sleep.
> 
> Cops, Investigate Sito and >.> Hopefully one of the two will proof to be scum.



Actually, don't
Investigate me instead., (that's if I don't get lynched this phase)

Anyways, I'm gone for real~


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

What are >.> and Sito suspicious for?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Not sure, how I'll react to the bolded
> 
> Can you elaborate my shadow play anyway and my scumslip?
> 
> I'll be going now because I still have a class. I'll be back later after one hour and a half hour.



Your hint was weak. You're probably not a cop despite the constant references. If anything you look more like you were baiting cops to come out and reveal scum. Secondly you said you're character has something to do with the shadows, but then you say you only played Dirge of Cerebus. The only character that is a direct reference to the shadows is Cecil because of "darkness". He's dead and that was what you were hinting at. That's a scum slip. 

If I'm wrong then I'm willing to take the chance of losing one of our many cops because atleast it's a superfluous role and not something too crucial.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Your hint was weak. You're probably not a cop despite the constant references. If anything you look more like you were baiting cops to come out and reveal scum. Secondly you said you're character has something to do with the shadows, but then you say you only played Dirge of Cerebus. The only character that is a direct reference to the shadows is Cecil because of "darkness". He's dead and that was what you were hinting at. That's a scum slip.
> 
> If I'm wrong then I'm willing to take the chance of losing one of our many cops because atleast it's a superfluous role and not something too crucial.



First, I'm not hinting as a cop.
Second, shadows has nothing to do with the character itself but the role.. the functions of role.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

Soul, are you saying that TP is trying to draw cops away from scum?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> First, I'm not hinting as a cop.
> Second, shadows has nothing to do with the character itself but the role.. the functions of role.



You're not a cop and you use the shadows... That sounds an awful lot like Cecil.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Soul, are you saying that TP is trying to draw cops away from scum?



No I'm saying TP was trying to get cops to do some digging and show themselves in the first day phase. She was very subtle/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Fine. I'm Sephiroth


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I call bullshit Sephiroth doesn't use shadows....


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Darkness equals shadows yes
> 
> yet Shadows also conceal the light....



Time for you to put up or shut up Shota. You are in a position to prove her right or wrong.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

I meant as night vigilante not the character himself.

Town vigi are always day ones but it's a night so "shadows" and like I said I barely know FF so I don't make hints out of the characters.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

No I'm not like I said earlier my action failed.
I massively derped and failed to find cloud or sephiroth.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

You should have targeted me Shota :33


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

You do realized you just claimed sephiroth our night vig.......

were fucked.....

(except I don't know the search limit.)


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> You do realized you just claimed sephiroth our night vig.......
> 
> were fucked.....
> 
> (except I don't know the search limit.)



I do, that's why I was hesitant on role revealing especially knowing that the 2 doctors has set their target on whom they will protect at night.

Edit: I really should be going now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I do, that's why I was hesitant on role revealing especially knowing that the 2 doctors has set their target on whom they will protect at night.



Part of me believes you but part of me doesn't. This seems like a gambit to get people to get gunshy and pull votes off of you.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Are you fucking serious?



Have I cracked one joke? Even TP admits this is her meta when she's mafia but she got lucky yesterday and managed to post.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I meant the whole revealing thing.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

GO ahead and lynch me anyways, 

I don't think the votes will pull out of me anyway, besides I was planning on taking a break on mafia games. I just forgot that I had my name signed up in here and just play this out of favor.

Okay buh byes for real.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

She's dead no matter what really


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

There's enough time in the phase for a wagon turnaround.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Have I cracked one joke? Even TP admits this is her meta when she's mafia but she got lucky yesterday and managed to post.



I never admitted anything. Link me to the post where I have.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

The I'm too busy so that's why you can kill me is attempted reverse psychology IMO.

Oh well


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

Well i will kepp my no lynch.

If TP is lying shota can prove it next Dayphase, and if she is really Sephiroth lynching her is just going to make the things easier for the mafia.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I already hinted my role on my earlier posts. It's up for you guys to decipher it~
> But if it's not enough, I'll hint again. I'm amused to have my mafia game play be associated with shadow because my role has something to with shadows as well.
> 
> 
> ...





Tempest Phantom said:


> You'll guess how important my role if you picked up my hints.
> 
> *And OoOh.. Playing in the shadows? How am I playing the shadows? Oh, right. You never seen me play as a town before so you can't differentiate my townie and mafia gameplay.
> *
> ...



To me that was saying you play shadow games when you're mafia. I quoted the first one too just because I thought it was such an obvious role hint of Cecil.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> The I'm too busy so that's why you can kill me is attempted reverse psychology IMO.
> 
> Oh well



And so as the investigate me, Everything I said is a reverse psychology.
Shota wouldn't have his vig ability anymore because I'm gonna die this phase.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

If TP is Sephiroth, who should we vote for? I'm running out of online time here, so if we get nowhere with a turnaround, I'm leaving my vote on no lynch.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Ivy is in the lead and no lynch is the second highest.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

I think she was just saying she always plays in shadows, even when she is town.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Relentlessness. Dark Anima took away one of Zidane's lives. One more attack will kill him.

Wait a sec, I had three lives. It would take two more attacks to kill me.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Sonny - Replying to a post asking if i was mafia, which I won't quote because I don't want to find it, I'm not mafia.


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2011)

Ivy, your fate has been sealed, mafioso


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> To me that was saying you play shadow games when you're mafia. I quoted the first one too just because I thought it was such an obvious role hint of Cecil.



You misinterpreted me, I was asking how I am playing in the shadows
and how can you say it's my mafia meta when you haven't seen me play as town before?

If my mafia meta is playing in the shadows, then what is my town meta?
That's what I meant by it.

I was merely pointing out I play the same even when I'm town.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Relentlessness. Dark Anima took away one of Zidane's lives. One more attack will kill him.
> 
> Wait a sec, I had three lives. It would take two more attacks to kill me.



The something sisters also attacked zidaine if you didn't read.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 11, 2011)

Friday said:


> Ivy, your fate has been sealed, mafioso



I'll make sure to have my mafia faction kill you and Soultaker after I died~


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> The something sisters also attacked zidaine if you didn't read.



Oh they did?

Pussies be afraid of doctor Zidane .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol Platinum. Think really hard.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh they did?
> 
> Pussies be afraid of doctor Zidane .



It happened here, if you missed it you probably missed the other actions


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

I think we should really remove the Lynch from TP, if she is not Sephiroth we can find it easly with Shota, and if we protect her this night and she is really Sephiroth the following dayphase Shota can come into contact with her and we would obtain a new Vigilant, and since Yuna has three lives even if they attack her this night she would survive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm willing to take the gamble you turn up scum TP. If I'm wrong then well I derped and left us without a night vig. If I'm right then I took out scum.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

So if anyone really does believe TP feel free to change your votes. I'm sticking to my guns though.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm willing to take the gamble you turn up scum TP. If I'm wrong then well I derped and left us without a night vig. If I'm right then I took out scum.



Either way we can kill her the next phase, and we don't even have any solid prove against her to begin with, and if she is indeed Sephiroth we would loose the opportunity of obtain a new vigilant, that would be quite for the town.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

It's probably best we don't lynch TP. We don't want to lose another vigi.
iirc you were trying to get shota lynched? Go with you initial gut feeling


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Game ends in less than an hour. Leading lynches are TP (9 votes) and No lynch (7 votes)




Awesome said:


> *Player List*
> 
> 1.	>.> *xx*
> 2.	Belphegor *xx*
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> It's probably best we don't lynch TP. We don't want to lose another vigi.
> iirc you were trying to get shota lynched? Go with you initial gut feeling



No I said he was sus as fuck. Which is the part of this plan that doesn't work. If Shota turns up mafia then well we wasted a day phase lynch for nothing. He's been so sus it's not even funny. 

Here's the thing they're both claiming roles that even if they were fake the real ones would know not to come forward on day 1. Like I said their are two votes needed to stop the bandwagon.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

why am I the target of lynch all of a sudden?

If anyone read what I said to legend they would realize I used up my search for the day.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No I said he was sus as fuck. Which is the part of this plan that doesn't work. If Shota turns up mafia then well we wasted a day phase lynch for nothing. He's been so sus it's not even funny.
> 
> *Here's the thing they're both claiming roles that even if they were fake the real ones would know not to come forward on day 1.* Like I said their are two votes needed to stop the bandwagon.


Yeah this is the thing that's bugging me at the moment. The real Seph nor Zack would want to counterclaim because they would just be killed.

But if TP is lying then the real Sephiroth can kill her tonight. The mafia has no way of stopping him since they have lost Alexander.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

There's no way we're going to get anything other than a TP or no lynch.
*[Change Vote Lynch TP]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

It's better then the town losing another power role.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*
I kind of agree with Ish, if anything the real sepiroth can target TP.
Each mafia has two lives tho.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Sephy is going to die tonight or tomorrow if TP is telling the truth or we could be hitting a mafioso 

*[vote lynch Tempest Phantom]* since it looks like you gon die regardless


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

I think people should change vote to No Lynch, since i don't think we can lead a bedwagoon in less than a hour, otherwise we may loose one Vigilant and a potential Vigilant, and we also would have wasted one Lynch.

In any case cop shuld investigate Shota this night to confirm if he is really Zakk Fair.




~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Sephy is going to die tonight or tomorrow if TP is telling the truth or we could be hitting a mafioso


But if he lives till tomorrow Zakk can make contact with him, become Vigilant and remplace him.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

no on the off chance that Tp is sephiroth...if we lose our night vig we lose the ability for another vig.

Investigate and protect me damn it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Yeah this is the thing that's bugging me at the moment. The real Seph nor Zack would want to counterclaim because they would just be killed.
> 
> But if TP is lying then the real Sephiroth can kill her tonight. The mafia has no way of stopping him since they have lost Alexander.



You're right about the second part. I completely forgot the mafia lost their doctor... But still I'm not convinced she isn't scum, but if she is a fake the real Sephiroth knows who to gun for. She is so scummy it's not even funny. She chose a role that it's in the best interest of the person not to counterclaim if she is a fake.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]
*
Fuck it, I'm clueless.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> I kind of agree with Ish, if anything the real sepiroth can target TP.
> Each mafia has two lives tho.



And I completely forgot they have two lives.

*[Change Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay, No lynch FTW. We have no evidence adn we can't risk losing power roles.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

So I guess the gamble we're taking here is we could be taking down a mafioso here or we keep two players around that mafia will burn kills through next day phase?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So I guess the gamble we're taking here is we could be taking down a mafioso here or we keep two players around that mafia will burn kills through next day phase?



Or the absolute worse case scenario is that they're both mafia who chose roles that no one will claim on day 1. Two kill shots to kill a mafia, one lynch to kill them.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought you only lynch one person?

Mafia won't lynch mafia first turn since no lynch is a viable option. 

Getting a mafia on first lynch is probably like a 25% chance at best.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

TP could be mafia but if she really is the night vig it's best we don't push for it.
If it says Sepiroth attacked a mafia and they lost a life we could assume it's tp so we can get another vig on her without sepiroth having to reveal himself. 

Lynching shota, someone that's attacking pretty scummy imo, and I'm sure for most of you guys as well could provide us with some information.
*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone should still investigate/kill tempest.. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

No lynching is always the worst option.

Seriously people smh.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

You do know the phase ends in 15 minutes, right? You're not lynching anything other than TP or no lynch


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck off awsome, look how many people here are on, granted some of those could be mafia and would rather not let their scum buddy perish


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

No lynch first turn only, IMO. No lynch after first turn is stupid


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm totally voting for the people who pushed this lynch if TP is sephiroth.

Also this kinda destroys my chance to prove I'm ZF if Sephiroth died.


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

In everyone's opinion no Lynch is stupid, I'd rather take the chance and Lynch TP then no Lynch.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 11, 2011)

sign me up for this game! 

why didnt anybody invite me? D:

well sign me up please!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

When you herp ya derp. Now off with ye


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> sign me up for this game!
> 
> why didnt anybody invite me? D:
> 
> well sign me up please!


 

A bit late Azn.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

A goner if we lynch her and a goner if we don't.

Gotta say this at least, I hope whoever got cloud at least knows enough about him to hint properly


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Azn 

go away with your boyfriend mex god.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

I had voted no lynch long before everyone else did, and I come back to see it may very well be the majority.

Lol.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> A goner if we lynch her and a goner if we don't.
> 
> Gotta say this at least, I hope whoever got cloud at least knows enough about him to hint properly


 

No, no, no. We can't lose another vigilante. Cloud has no reason to hint seriously. Gaining a cop isn't worth it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

It's close to it. One vote off Tp and onto no lynch will make it majority. Phase ends in 10 minutes. I'm locking the votes at that time.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois replaced NeoKurama.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Whatever. If no lynch wins I'm happy since I voted no lynch. If TP is mafia, I'm happy since one less mafia. If TP is town, I can bitch that no one listened.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm back bitcheeees


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2011)

crap I almost missed my first phase =/


so we are votting no lynch? can I get  a quick reason why


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

If she is who she says she is then it's a day 1 derp. But I'm willing to take the chance. Someone has to scum hunt and no one had anything better than no lynch.


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2011)

for my roll

*[MAXIMUM]*  :I hope I get broly


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> crap I almost missed my first phase =/
> 
> 
> so we are votting no lynch? can I get  a quick reason why



Basically here is the rundown. I started a bandwagon on TP because I know that she kind of says stuff and hangs back in the shadows when she is mafia. After a while she came on and gave a role hint. The hint was about the ability/role of the player and it seemed to be either Cecil or Sephiroth. She role claimed Sephiroth after a while and now we're stuck in a position of voting for her or voting no lynch.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

As I get it, the Cecil claim was not really her but Shota's right? I mean, she rolehinted, and Shota went lool Ceclil, a few pages after I died

Imma have to reread some pages, brb.


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2011)

for now

*[vote no lynch]*

if we have a cop we can check her out.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> As I get it, the Cecil claim was not really her but Shota's right? I mean, she rolehinted, and Shota went lool Ceclil, a few pages after I died
> 
> Imma have to reread some pages, brb.



Quote when I said Lool Cecil?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Fuck no lynches.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Votes locked in. TP at 8. No lynch at 9.

edit: Tie now


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

No he said Kain. I said Cecil because she said it had to do with the role. I quoted it again just to show her how blatant it was of a Cecil reference.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys are too quick

*[Vote change no lynch]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone is deleting posts.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Sephiroth needs to kill TP if TP isn't sephiroth.

But if TP is still alove tomorrow ZF will meet S or C


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

I deleted my post because I changed my mind, wanted to stick to no lynch. Awesome was too quick though.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Quote when I said Lool Cecil?


I said I gotta reread that, no beef bro.


SoulTaker said:


> No he said Kain. I said Cecil because she said it had to do with the role. I quoted it again just to show her how blatant it was of a Cecil reference.



Oh ok, wel it seems like a scum slip

Shota, pleased on't write like a retard. I'd like not to have to desypher what you mean. This game requires enough focus on what's being posted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You guys are too quick
> 
> *[Vote change no lynch]*



So at first when it looked like she was going to get by the skin of her teeth then you change when the majority flips back for her?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

It's still a tie after rechecking votes.

9-9. I'm going to recheck now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sephiroth needs to kill TP if TP isn't sephiroth.
> 
> But if TP is still alove tomorrow ZF will meet S or C



It takes two shots to down a mafia.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I said I gotta reread that, no beef bro.
> 
> 
> Oh ok, wel it seems like a scum slip
> ...



Well sorry my grammar isn't as perfect as yours. 

And I know but sephiroth's action of attacking TP wiill be shown as a mafia getting hit.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

A simple slip is not my kinda evidence just yet.
*[Vote no Lynch]* for now




Shota said:


> Well sorry my grammar isn't as perfect as yours.


I only meant the abbreviations so


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> So at first when it looked like she was going to get by the skin of her teeth then you change when the majority flips back for her?


I've been reading through the thread and saw there was not much time left. I'd think you guys may have had some better reasoning later on, so I voted for her quickly because there was barely any time left. It was a quick, rash decision that I quickly changed.




Nois said:


> A simple slip is not my kinda evidence just yet.
> *[Vote no Lynch]* for now


Aren't you dead?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Votes are now locked. For real this time. It's still a tie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2011)

I think Nois was attacked, but not killed.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

So no lynch or Lynch?

Nois was Cecil then was killed and now is the replacement for Neo.

Also I'll write anyway I choose.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

His name is crossed off on the front page and it said he died in one of the updates. The dead aren't supposed to talk.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Votes are now locked. For real this time. It's still a tie.


You gonna RNG between the two?



Shark Skin said:


> I think Nois was attacked, but not killed.


Nois did play but was killed. He replaced NeoKurama.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

He replaced Neo Kurama


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've been reading through the thread and saw there was not much time left. I'd think you guys may have had some better reasoning later on, so I voted for her quickly because there was barely any time left. It was a quick, rash decision that I quickly changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you dead?





Shark Skin said:


> I think Nois was attacked, but not killed.



I'm back as a replacement


Shota said:


> So no lynch or Lynch?
> 
> Nois was Cecil then was killed and now is the replacement for Neo.
> 
> Also I'll write anyway I choose.


I'm just asking politely to write more clearly, because you never know when that can backfire at you.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes being told I write like a retard is polite. 

Whatever no way my writing can backfire I'm town so deal with it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh... I was scanning the first page real quick to see a summary of the actions and I must have seen too many things too quickly


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually TP is in the lead after recounting several times. Lynching Tempest Phantom.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

okay so tempest had which role...........


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd advise Platinum to look at this post of mine:



See you guys next day phase.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Tie 

Recounting.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2011)

If bitches didn't switch their votes every other post...



Indecisive scumbuddies are indecisive.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Yes being told I write like a retard is polite.
> 
> Whatever no way my writing can backfire I'm town so deal with it.



It can backfire in more ways than mafia doing anything about it

As far as it goes, you're confusing with writing contarcted forms of whatever nicks you want. I didn't know shit from what you've said, and I guess you want to be understood or you're a simple troll?

So yes, I asked you to stop writing like a retard, because that was the most polite way to tell you that you're not helping me and perhaps other people to understand you.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Fucking 

Ivy is at 10. NL is at 9. 

More recounts.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Found my error. I put a vote in the wrong spot 

Ivy is at 9. No lynch is at 10. I'm sure of it this time.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, it's correct now. *A no lynch occurred. The night phase begins.*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2011)

Ending the night phase 30 minutes early since this is when it should start anyway. Also, do not expect any write ups tonight and maybe tomorrow. You're lucky I'm even able to start the phase


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2011)

*Mafia faction killed Sito [???]

Tonberry kills Belphegor [???]

Sephiroth attacks Dark Bahamut. One more attack will kill him.

??? took away one of Yunalesca's lives. One more attack will kill her.*

*
Spoiler: Summons 



Yuna summons Odin.

Garnet Summons Mindflayer.

Yunalesca summons Cait Sith.

Rydia summons Chocobo.


*

Day Phase 2 begins.


----------



## Sito (Aug 12, 2011)

Those bastards 

/dead


----------



## Friday (Aug 12, 2011)

Mafia's so dumb. We got em in the bag.

*[VOTE LYNCH SONNYBILLWILLIAMS]*

for being irresistibly sexy


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

o.o 

I was right the real sephiroth attacked that liar! 

now to find sephiroth myself and help even more.
I second that friday


----------



## Fear (Aug 12, 2011)

Sephiroth is boss.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2011)

Can someone else do the vote count in the same style I do? I'm going to be busy doing other things.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok town has Mafia on the ropes we must use what we know to launch another attack.

I have a plan yet I'll wait for the others to get on to spill it.

I'm still looking for you Nodachi.

(don't go all jenova crazy on me when I find you. )


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Excellent work Sephy


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2011)

*Dark Anima kills Shota [Zack]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 12, 2011)

Should I tell everyone now who did I attacked?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes! 

/dead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you should be quiet cause coming night phase you're either gonna kill dark bahamut or get killed


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Dark Anima kills Shota [Zack]*




Dark Anima, killing weak townies for the lulz.

...



Now he'll never be reunited with Sephiroth.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 12, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I think you should be quiet cause coming night phase you're either gonna kill dark bahamut or get killed



So.. I'll be needing a doctor protection this upcoming night phase and finish Dark Bahamut.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Well if the doctor protected you last night I'm sure they'll do it again


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 12, 2011)

They did seriously just waste their kill on Shota instead of going for TP? 

Give TP doctor's protection tonight and she can finish off Bahamut or you can reveal him and have Cloud pick him off. I'd prefer the second option as I don't want Cloud to derp on his day kill.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys realize the mafia killed the only person who could clear TP right?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly which is why I'm still sus of TP

If she was protected last night and is Sephy she'll get protected again most likely and heck, the sisters still have their day kill and we can't protect her so if she really is Sephy she's probably dead now unless mafia is hoping we town her


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 12, 2011)

I was wondering about that as well.

As far as I remember from last phase, Cloud is inactive.
I wonder where VLD is. >.<


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys realize the mafia killed the only person who could clear TP right?


Actually your somewhat right. Shota could have confirmed TP if he hadn't died. Cloud can choose between the two although at this point I'm more willing to believe TP's lying.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay, I give up.

I'm Yunalesca, get at me Cloud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Well TP who did you attack?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol Ivy. Giving up that easily?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

I attacked Sito last night phase, isn't it obvious? 

And funny how you people can talk about doctor protection when we have a day kill where doctor's can't access their protection.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys realize the mafia killed the only person who could clear TP right?


If TP was Sephiroth, Shota would have said so instead of saying hes going to continue his search for Sephiroth and post this:




Shota said:


> o.o
> 
> I was right the real sephiroth attacked that liar!



Though he wasn't exactly clear.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

You gave up pretty quickly there.


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

So you're claiming Sephiroth, TP?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol don't do it cloud, they have day protection still

We should let Sephy and ??? Do their thing tonight and focus on other scum

Like I'm sus of Ishamael now


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Cloud should attack me and finish off my last remaining life

then Sephiroth should attack Dark Bahamut again and kill him at night. It's a win-win scenario for you guys.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Lol don't do it cloud, they have day protection still
> 
> We should let Sephy and ??? Do their thing tonight and focus on other scum
> 
> Like I'm sus of Ishamael now


>.> 

Your right they have the Magus Sisters, I forgot about them.

Well its of little consequence since they no longer have Alexander their only night doctor. 

Seph can finish her off in the night phase.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2011)

I dislike it when mafia reveal for the lulz. Though TP could just be trolling. Still pretty meh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

But for realz, I'm Sephiroth 

I attacked Friday last night phase.
*
[Vote lynch Friday]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

???

No you didn't you mafioso ;_;


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

In either case hold your fire day vigs, mafia will probably come after TP by the end of this phase if she speaks the truth


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> In either case hold your fire day vigs, mafia will probably come after TP by the end of this phase if she speaks the truth


Actually on second thought the best course of action would be to lynch TP so Sephiroth can finish off Bahamut during the night. 

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2011)

I kind of want TP dead now just to rid the game of a troll.


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]


*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

*Cloud attacked Dark Magus Sisters. Two more attacks will kill them.*


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Greeeeat


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Aww shit, good job cloud


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Now you've ruined your post count.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> ???
> 
> No you didn't you mafioso ;_;


You're Dark Bahamut. I attacked you last night.
I even hinted it last phase that I will attack you or SoulTaker.

Everyone, lynch Friday!




~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> In either case hold your fire day vigs, mafia will probably come after TP by the end of this phase if she speaks the truth



^yes I agree with her, don't kill me. You'll be able to tell if I'm the real Sephiroth if I stay alive until next phase.

Also, any cops in there?
Let's see.. If cops investigated me, I'm sure 100% would have appeared innocent regardless of me being Sephiroth or Yunalesca.

But Sephiroth attacked Dark Bahamut last phase so meaning, if I'm Bahamut, I should appeared guilty to investigations.

Apparently, I won't appear guilty to investigations. 

Confusing, isn't it?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> i admit it im mafia



You nexus bro?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Yeah, do it. I give up. No need for trolling,
I'm really Yunalesca..

I'm being protected this phase, don't attack me.

I screwed a lot in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

Ivy rarely trolls. Don't see why she shouldn't have her fun.

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Let me correct that. Ivy never trolls. Scumslip.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw it WAD


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry TP, but my eyes see right through your deception.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

Proof that whadu is WAD's dupe. WAD forgot to sign onto that one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

lol scumslip.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Proof that whadu is WAD's dupe. WAD forgot to sign onto that one.




Your slipping WAD


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Now I wonder if any others will slip and fall


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Ahh well, gotta leave now. I'm not trolling nor deceiving anymore.

I'm really Yunalesca.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Her and Friday are both Mafia.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Also someone should Investigate friday.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch tempest phantom]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday is scum.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 13, 2011)

Then somone should kill Friday.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course I am. Silly Tempest


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

**


----------



## Chibason (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Friday is next


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> **



Don't cry


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

You pressed pretty hard for her lynch though Friday.

And if Sephiroth did mean to hit her that would make her Dark Bahamut and not Yunalesca.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday, switch to your Link set. :33


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Chiba said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*
> 
> Friday is next



MASTODON!


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Friday, switch to your Link set. :33



So people can say that Link's foot looks like a penis again? i can never look at that sweet image again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> So people can say that Link's foot looks like a penis again? i can never look at that sweet image again.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't have dicks in my set.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 13, 2011)

You know it's a leg. Don't let them hate, smh.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch TP]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You pressed pretty hard for her lynch though Friday.
> 
> And if Sephiroth did mean to hit her that would make her Dark Bahamut and not Yunalesca.


Well ??? took away one of Yunalesca's lives so even if TP turns out to be Bahamut, ??? may very well finish Yunalesca off for us.

I'm out for the night, avoid towning


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]

*Just a forewarning, I won't be here much because of College stuff. I'll try to keep as updated as I can.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I also agree that Friday should be investigated as well.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*

Someone kill off TP, please.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

So you had my Yunalesca Ivy.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you choose her or did awesome give you her?


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I'm not going to post three times this phase.  There is no reason to, it's late as fuck, and I'm going on a road trip tomorrow at the crash ass of dawn.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]
*

I guess we should have lynched. Oh well


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

The day phase will most likely be extended until Sunday.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Holy hell o.o


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

It's only an extra day. I really need to get some things done this weekend.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

And so the long day falls lol


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

It's okay Awesome


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm fine with that, as I won't have any internet tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Tempest Phantom] *

Which we should of done yesterday .


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum we just should've killed your ass. You only have one life left so it's all good :3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

We could've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> We could've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids


 
> forgets the dog

Smh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

TP is ???????. One of her win conditions must be to get lynched.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

If you have any day actions, send them in ASAP or they won't be done until Sunday most likely. I'll check actions when I wake up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

whomever summons phoenix remember to revive Legend! Or Rikku needs to revive him. REVIVE ULTROS OR FEEL MY WRATH!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol Ultros.

Platinum is gonna die soon


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> Don't cry


Our team will still win 




Raven Rider said:


> Did you choose her or did awesome give you her?



It's obvious I'm Dark Bahamut and not Yunalesca.. 



>.> said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*
> 
> Someone kill off TP, please.



Unfortunately Cloud already used his day kill




VastoLorDae said:


> TP is ???????. One of her win conditions must be to get lynched.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't lynch her guys she is evil!...or well Neutral!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

You can kill me if you want but I have already engineered the mafia's demise .

Hope flourishes...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Unfortunately Cloud already used his day kill


 
Cloud isn't the only town role with a day kill.


----------



## BVB (Aug 13, 2011)

So two confirmed mafia's ..

TP and Friday, let's kill that scum somehow 

*[Vote lynch TP]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

TP is not confirmed mafia. TP confirmed herself! She is mystery role!


And guys remember Ultros is playing for town! he has a cop role and can not be killed. He will help town. Revive Legend!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Was there a jester in the last game?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> whomever summons phoenix remember to revive Legend! Or Rikku needs to revive him. REVIVE ULTROS OR FEEL MY WRATH!



This made me laugh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't lynch her guys she is evil!...or well Neutral!



VLD knows what's going... 



>.> said:


> Cloud isn't the only town role with a day kill.


Oh well.. Let's just hope Lightning comes on to do it.



Chicharito said:


> So two confirmed mafia's ..





Chicharito said:


> TP and Friday, let's kill that scum somehow
> 
> *[Vote lynch TP]*


I'm Sephiroth..



VastoLorDae said:


> TP is not confirmed mafia. TP confirmed herself! She is mystery role!
> 
> 
> And guys remember Ultros is playing for town! he has a cop role and can not be killed. He will help town. Revive Legend!


Revive me instead. 
I'll play pro town, I promise

Edit: VLD, I thought you liked it when I killed Legend?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Oh well.. Let's just hope Lightning comes on to do it.


 
I'm sure that Lightning will.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

TP. I don't know what she's up to. 

*[Vote Lynch TP]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I'm Sephiroth..



I don't trust you, you scumslipped too many times.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'm sure that Lightning will.


I hope he won't, Was he even active.. I didn't see him perform an action last phase 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> TP. I don't know what she's up to.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch TP]*


It's obvious, Mafia aims to kill all the confirmed townies in the game. That includes you and Platinum.

The reason itself why Legend died after alluding a power role


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I don't trust you, you scumslipped too many times.



Tell me which scumslip are you referring to?
I'm still Sephiroth


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

*Gilgamesh has attacked Yunalesca, but it failed.*

I had an interesting convo with Gilgamesh, btw.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I hope he won't, Was he even active.. I didn't see him perform an action last phase


 
Lightning was the one that killed Nois, I think.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

Independent and Serial Killers should play pro mafia~


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2011)

Tell us who you attacked Gilgamesh. 

(Yes I know who you are. )


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> It's obvious I'm Dark Bahamut and not Yunalesca..



Ivy-chan be honest with me now. Are you or are you not Yunalesca?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm Sephiroth..


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 13, 2011)

*[LYNCHING tp]*

Evil Princess is Evil -rollseyes-


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Rofl....who are you?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rofl....who are you?


 
I am me. Who else would I be ? smh


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

ok so im going on a 10 hour train ride in like 2 ours wtf is gonig on./inarush


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

we are lynching you, hammer 

*[VOTE LYNCH HAMMER]*


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

*[45]*

*random number hopes for summon*


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> we are lynching you, hammer
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH HAMMER]*



I decided to give an arse to read for once 


*double posting because don't know if i can edit*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2011)

Hammer always (by always I mean once) seems suspicious


----------



## Distance (Aug 13, 2011)

Hammer, Friday, and Tempest Phantom (most of all) are all suspicious in my opinion. I'm not too sure about Friday though.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2011)

Meh, we have a decent amount of cops so Friday we can leave out for now


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely mafia.

There's proof that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't read the thread 

Unless you are in my mafia and i am just claiming that you're townies like TP did w/ me


----------



## Distance (Aug 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> Oh, I'm definitely mafia.
> 
> There's proof that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't read the thread
> 
> Unless you are in my mafia and i am just claiming that you're townies like TP did w/ me



Like DM said "we have a decent amount of cops", so you're innocent until proven guilty, for now. Watch yourself Friday.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Meh, we have a decent amount of cops so Friday we can leave out for now


 
> decent ammount of cops

I wouldn't have too much faith in those cops if I were you.
Chances are that 1 is paranoid, 1 is naieve and the other one is the only actual cop we have. Appart from that gambling one anyways.


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

ok im the miller


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Distance said:


> Like DM said "we have a decent amount of cops", so you're innocent until proven guilty, for now. Watch yourself Friday.


 
Go read ffs.



hammer said:


> ok im the miller


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

What? No you ain't!


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

rofl wtf do you expect me to do.  people say i seem scummy and wit 3 cops someone will try and inspect me I really am at  aloes here.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What? No you ain't!


 
Counterclaim already... 



hammer said:


> rofl wtf do you expect me to do. people say i seem scummy and wit 3 cops someone will try and inspect me I really am at aloes here.


 
3 cops. 2 of them are useless by default most likely.

I'm not seeing the need to claim a role.


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

if hes counter claiming hes differently mafia kill me do w/e and when you see I'm town then hes scum my role claim helps 


seriously sooner or later they will try and inspect me might as well tell them I will be guilty.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 13, 2011)

*le sigh*

Awesome, sign me up for replacements plz?

/dead


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

>.> you seen me play as town and as mafia who you think is lieing?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 13, 2011)

hammer said:


> if hes counter claiming hes differently mafia kill me do w/e and when you see I'm town then hes scum my role claim helps
> 
> 
> seriously sooner or later they will try and inspect me might as well tell them I will be guilty.


 
I see you haven't been paying much attention. 

Did you read the part where I said that 2 of the cops are useless by default ?
As in, their investigations are useless.


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2011)

actually no I did not by computer derped either way someone will try to investigate me might as well tell them its a waste.

im gonig on a 10 hour traun ride i rushing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

..............



*[vote lynch TP]*



But thanks TP....you killing Legend was hilarious at the time.


BUT NOW I WANT MY BOY BACK!


Shin if you do not revive him I will kill you tonight!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't have that ability. I'm not a reviver Vasto. 

@hammer. All this time I thought you were Rydia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

You have a one shot to summon any summon. You can use it to summon Phoenix and use Phoenix to revive Ultros! Do you not want the ultimate duo at town disposal? DO  YOU!?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

What I wanna know is why you attacked TP when she admitted to having day protection


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What I wanna know is why you attacked TP when she admitted to having day protection



I did not trust her words.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Shin if you do not revive him I will kill you tonight!



You kill Yuna, you deal with me.


----------



## Nois (Aug 13, 2011)

This thread is really a derp fest


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I don't have that ability. I'm not a reviver Vasto.
> 
> @hammer. All this time I thought you were Rydia.



I was Yuna last time, I know you do have the power to revive at the cost of another. But that is your decision.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> This thread is really a derp fest



Yea just a little. Apparently we had a mafia dead to fucking rights yesterday. I told you guys her hint was Cecil then she switched to Sephiroth. 

And of course Friday is Mafia guys. Don't be dense. It's a fact. I'll put money on him turning up as the Magus Sisters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> You kill Yuna, you deal with me.



You can't do anything to me Raven! Come at me bro and die!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually I thought maybe he was some other mafia trying to claim magus sisters so they'd live a little longer but perhaps


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I was Yuna last time, I know you do have the power to revive at the cost of another. But that is your decision.



I don't have that skill anymore. Just summoning now. And with mafia rb'ing me permanently....I wish Shiva had been hit instead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Revive Ultros!


----------



## Nois (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Revive Ultros!



I wept


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Rikku must not love the Legend


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRHh_qvo1f8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch TP]*

Also WolfPrinceKiba needs to be looked into.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You can't do anything to me Raven! Come at me bro and die!





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I don't have that skill anymore. Just summoning now. And with mafia rb'ing me permanently....I wish Shiva had been hit instead.



Yea there is a summon you can summon to bring back a player thats what I was getting at. Use your grand summon to grand summon phoenix and you can revive someone just like that. But like I said that is your decision.

edit: You can't because your rb'd I see. Lets track Shiva down then.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

You can also use it like Yunalesca did last day phase to summon bahamut and kill someone.  

Or go for the hidden summons Awesome and Broly.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyways now we are playing an Awesome game we need to think in ways he would troll us.  For his grand finale.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think you can grand summon those hidden summons lol

Also if we want him to grand summon anything we will have to kill shiva and magus sisters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

You owe Legend! he got that lynch mob off of you in the Death eater game!


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

Sasuke was a hidden summon in the previous game and I was able to grand summon him. 

Depending on who he chooses he can help kill them.


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

How do I get a summon


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

Only certain roles get to summon.

Yunalesca, Yuna, Eiko, Garnet, and Rydia are the known Summoners though Eiko is backup.


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

Mafia are getting raped regardless.

And I'm here with a shitty role that can't do anything to aid the town.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 13, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Sasuke was a hidden summon in the previous game and I was able to grand summon him.
> 
> Depending on who he chooses he can help kill them.


That summon was amazing.

Broly one sounds like it would be interesting


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 13, 2011)

It was pathetic. Couldn't even protect me from a damn Tonberry.

I was better off keeping Anima.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

lol Raven.


----------



## Hero (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry I can't post today. Driving to the atl


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Not really in a playing mood today. Just posting to remain in the game.


----------



## BVB (Aug 13, 2011)

Any updates ? 

Haven't been able to play today.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing really except that Friday is suspect as well


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 13, 2011)

Anything shake up the games?  Back from the glorious game of bowling.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm always suspect.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 13, 2011)

No more actions until some time on Sunday.


----------



## River Song (Aug 13, 2011)

A bad copy of Morrowind fucked up my computer 

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Nothing really except that Friday is suspect as well



Friday is not sus he is mafia.


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, Friday is a day of the week, but that may be besides the point


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 14, 2011)

that's what I thought too, but maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonder if we can get rid of you before Friday comes again


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*

It's still not too late to start a new wagon~


----------



## Friday (Aug 14, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Wonder if we can get rid of you before Friday comes again



I'm here


----------



## Nois (Aug 14, 2011)

It's always Friday on NF


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2011)

I was on a train for 12 fucking hours on a hard fucking seat don't smh me for not reading.


----------



## Distance (Aug 14, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> *[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*
> 
> It's still not too late to start a new wagon~



Nice try but it's going to take more than that to change this wagon. 

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2011)

I suppose Tempest is done then.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch tp]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 14, 2011)

We need actions -Bored-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2011)

We don't need actions, we need _discussion_.  We aren't going to be able to figure out roles simply off of an infinite stream of day actions.  We need more discussion, especially during an extended day phase.

Apathy is the number two reason for townie losses after towning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2011)

We've got 1 mafia down. 2 confirmed mafia. 

We need to figure out who Shiva is so we can get the roleblock off of Yuna. I'd say the town is doing pretty damn good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 14, 2011)

But we can always do better. May as well continue forward to lengthen the gap between town and mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

Also once we lynch TP....doesn't zidane now gain control of mafia actions?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> We've got 1 mafia down. 2 confirmed mafia.
> 
> We need to figure out who Shiva is so we can get the roleblock off of Yuna. I'd say the town is doing pretty damn good.



I guess you missed the Ancients game where the town didn't win even though they took down half the mafia in the first day phase.

A good start doesn't mean anything if we give them slack.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Doctor don't forget to protect me at night again. I can only make actions then because it prevents roleblocks.


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 14, 2011)

Does the roleblock, roleblock your summon's abilities Shin?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes and no. For example if summoned Alexander, I'd still be protected. If I summoned Valefor, I wouldn't be able to hide. Only active abilities are prevented.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2011)

I think he's differentiating between active and passive abilities.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

Because my life is a busy pile of shit right now, no one will be modblocked for inactivity since I don't have the time to do a activity count. Actions:

*Rikku used Shining Gem on Dark Anima. Dark Anima will be killed in one more hit.*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tempest Phantom [Yunalesca] has been lynched.*

The Night Phase begins.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

And...

*Tempest Phantom [Yunalesca] has been revived due to her hidden ability.*

Vengeance 
When she is lynched, Yunalesca will be revived and will become immortal from all kills and immune to lynch twice.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

I am back 

I will start the game soon, but once again, do not expect write ups this phase. I'm still extremely busy.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

*??? kills Hidden Nin [Dark Anima]
Tonberry kills Raven Rider [???]
Sephiroth kills Kakashi Hatake [Dark Bahamut]*

Summons:

*Yuna: Anima
Garnet: Alexaner
Rydia: Mindflayer*

The Day Phase begins


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 15, 2011)

Well what do you know killed by a Tonberry again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

Mafia are dropping like flies. :33


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

So whats the plan guys, do we lynch TP three times straight in order for her to finally be dead?  Also would Yuna grand summoning Bahamut break through that protection?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2011)

So, do we try and knock off one of TP's "lives" by lynching her or do we try to find another mafioso?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And...
> 
> *Tempest Phantom [Yunalesca] has been revived due to her hidden ability.*
> 
> ...



When I read this I was like Oh great Awesome begins to troll. I bet all mafia will have a secret ability and won't be able to die or something like that.



Awesome said:


> *??? kills Hidden Nin [Dark Anima]
> Tonberry kills Raven Rider [???]
> Sephiroth kills Kakashi Hatake [Dark Bahamut]*



This reassured me and made me happy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeing as HN was killed, I'm guessing TP will have to do without her summon today? May as well get a head start on lynching her, while scumhunting others and letting the vigilantes do the work.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, TP is a confirmed one, so we might as well go with that if there are no other suspects.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So whats the plan guys, do we lynch TP three times straight in order for her to finally be dead?  Also would Yuna grand summoning Bahamut break through that protection?



I get the impression that it probably wouldn't.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> So, do we try and knock off one of TP's "lives" by lynching her or do we try to find another mafioso?


If I'm understanding her ability correctly we'll need to lynch her three times to kill her. She seems to be immune to kills. 

The question is whether we lynch her three days in a row or try and lynch the rest of her mafia.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> If I'm understanding her ability correctly we'll need to lynch her three times to kill her. She seems to be immune to kills.
> 
> The question is whether we lynch her three days in a row or try and lynch the rest of her mafia.



Do you know what the rest of the mafia are?

inb4 Yunalesca has more fucked up skills


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

She is the Godmother so I guess it makes sense to kill her whilst vigs take shots, I mean for once vigs have actually had good shots and reads on people whilst knowing who to go for. I am impressed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> If I'm understanding her ability correctly we'll need to lynch her three times to kill her. She seems to be immune to kills.
> 
> The question is whether we lynch her three days in a row or try and lynch the rest of her mafia.



Honestly I think we can afford to lynch her these next two days. If we find any more scum we can have our vigis/killers get rid of them since it doesn't seem like the others have any sort of bulletproof abilities.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> Do you know what the rest of the mafia are?
> 
> inb4 Yunalesca has more fucked up skills


Friday is confirmed as the Dark Magus Sisters. Cloud can attack him again or we can lynch him, if we go with the vigilante attack though he'll still have one more life.


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

hhhmmm....I forgot to take action..


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Honestly I think we can afford to lynch her these next two days. If we find any more scum we can have our vigis/killers get rid of them since it doesn't seem like the others have any sort of bulletproof abilities.



And I agree with this. So far, other members of the mafia don't have the special coating of Awesome's troll. It'd be best to lynch Tempest and get her out of the way. And if any other suspects come up, they can be easily killed by the vigil


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

VLD, are you innocent or not?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*
> 
> VLD, are you innocent or not?


He's Gilgamesh, who I believe can win with the town.

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Vigilantes should attack Friday.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you innocent or not? 

I like that.

Friday is guilty mafia scum too. So take your pick between TP and Friday


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

VLD is gilgamesh I believe?

Also if Friday is the Magus sisters the vigs should take him out first since after that their protection is completely gone.  

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

*Cloud attacked Dark Magus Sisters. One more attack will kill them.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

Should regulate VLD, so he doesn't feel inclined to help the mafia.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Lightning and Cloud should use there attack's on Friday, while we lynch Tempest Phantom. 

So we will have just the mafia roleblocker/nexus to deal with, and TP for one more phase.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder what the chances are that Friday is actually the nexus and that someone else is the magus sisters.  He seemed to come out a little too easy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

The chances of the nexus successfully redirecting onto the sisters twice in a row is slim to none. I think you're mafia for suggesting that despite the answer being obvious. It's as though you're delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday is def. mafia. 

*Lynch Tempest Phantom*

Whoever can, please kill Friday so we can continue dominating the mafia


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday is the sisters.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I did not suggest that the nexus redirected to magus sisters twice in a row lol

All I'm saying is that its possible Cloud knows something we don't

In any case I'm all for a vig attacking Friday anyway, even if it did turn out he was nexus the information would be handy and if he's the magus sisters he's dead


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Even if Cloud knows good info, he shouldn't reveal himself.

We already lost some power roles and are on a good run.

We know who to lynch for the next phases, so we are good to go right now.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah Cloud should stay hidden until the Dark Magnus sister's are dead, and we can protect completely from mafia attacks.

Legend should be revived if possible, so we can have our bulletproof cop back, since he used the attack I don't think he's roleblocked anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

LB why should I help or support the losing side? Besides someone should revive Ultros already...Shin you have the damn grand summon...use phoenix on Legend already!


----------



## Fear (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]**


*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucky fucking shots.  

Thanks for the game, 

/dead


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

Mafia are dying mad kind. 

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]

*Not sure how active I'll be this phase, College has sort of popped up and now I'm busy.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2011)

*vote lynch Tempest Phantom*

Meh.  Can't do anything else this phase, and everyone knows that Friday is the next to go.  The third mafia dude would have to be an idiot to somehow reveal himself knowing all this info.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuna has Grand Summoned Awesome. I may now post in this thread for this phase 

Yuna no longer has Anima summoned.

Rydia has switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yuna has Grand Summoned Awesome. I may now post in this thread for this phase
> 
> Yuna no longer has Anima summoned.
> 
> *Rydia has switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters.*



..        .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a powerful ability.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

It's only until next day phase. 

And now I can post as much as I desire


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

What else can you do? I got a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Can I do anything else? I dunno.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait is that all you can do. Just post in the thread?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yuna has Grand Summoned Awesome. I may now post in this thread for this phase
> 
> Yuna no longer has Anima summoned.
> 
> Rydia has switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters.


Did you do that or did Rydia do that? lol.


----------



## Fear (Aug 15, 2011)

What the fuck just happened


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome, what the hell is this 

And what's the purpose of you posting whenever you want?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Rydia switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters, meaning that the Dark Magus sisters now uses ???'s abilities, and ??? uses Dark Magus Sister's abilities.

@Fireworks:

Because it's an awesome summon


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

And do you act as a player or what? Like it seems like a damn useless summon. No offense


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Rydia switched the roles of ??? and Dark Magus Sisters, meaning that the Dark Magus sisters now uses ???'s abilities, and ??? uses Dark Magus Sister's abilities.
> 
> @Fireworks:
> 
> Because it's an awesome summon


Just be sure to play pro town since you were summoned by Yuna


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah well. If you can only just post in the thread. Knock yourself out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

So it's only for this phase? The mafia can be killed soundly again next phase?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Just be sure to play pro town since you were summoned by Yuna



Remember, he has the role list.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Remember, he has the role list.


"Scum hunt" Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

I know all of your roles and there is nothing restricting me from revealing you all. I'm too kind to do that though


----------



## Chibason (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I know all of your roles and there is nothing restricting me from revealing you all. I'm too kind to do that though



Well....this is a troll game.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet he has trap roles, like if you directly talk to Awesome you die at the end of the phase. If you try to lynch Awesome you die at end of the phase. Or something like that.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

*Day Action:*

*??? used Dark Magus Sister's kill to kill Jessica [Rydia]
*

Go figure.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice. I'm town now.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

WTF Rydia?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

So Jessica was the sisters?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you?

Whoever got switched is still that same faction, the abilities are just switched.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> Nice. I'm town now.


Only for the day. Want to tell us what the ??? role is and it's abilities?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so confused. Someone explain.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

That plant you find in the dessert.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

There's a Cactuar in this game?


...



He's fucking bulletproof I tll you


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> That plant you find in the dessert.


So it's a cactuar, interesting.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I am so confused. Someone explain.


Jessica transfered Dark Magnus sister's to a player in the game, and whoever got Dark magnus sister's power's used the kill on Jessica .


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

What is a Cactuar


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What is a Cactuar





If you hit it, you're god. If it hits you, you're dust.

also, go play FF games...


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol it's cute.


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

But how does hitting it make you God?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lol it's cute.



Just like the Tonberry.

They're both hell spawn...

of the worst sort


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

What does a tonberry look like?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Jessica transfered Dark Magnus sister's to a player in the game, and whoever got Dark magnus sister's power's used the kill on Jessica .



I see thanks for clearing that up. Unlucky Jess.


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Nois said:


>



 That's so weird looking.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 15, 2011)

I should learn FF lingo...



Fireworks said:


> That's so weird looking.



Looks like a Jawa with it's hood down.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

He's still mafia, just with that character's abilities.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

??? isn't a cactuar.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently, I'm the SK now


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ??? isn't a cactuar.


Awesome was the ??? who killed Jessica. 

The hidden independent, or was it just a normal role that was hidden with the ???


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a normal role with ???.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Does this also mean the abilities reset when they have been changed? Or if the people used their abilities before the switch, does that pass over to those who received them? 

Anyways, I suppose it ain't that big of a deal. I mean we still have our Vigs and etc. Next Dayphase we just kill Le sisters. 

Even if Jess unwittingly helped Mafia, they still gonna lose.  

Vote Tempest people.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ??? isn't a cactuar.



Too bad he is.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

<- Is the mod

<- Knows the role. 

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm slowly leaning towards the idea of lynching Awesome


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> <- Is the mod
> 
> <- Knows the role.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



You're only the mod outside of the game, obviously. No one will believe you, son.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

You can't lynch a summon.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

I welcome all attacks. I am bulletproof, bitches!

So if we kill Cactour, does that mean that the magus sister dies, or cactour dies?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

So we still have someone kill Friday and lynch Tempest. Nothign has really changed.

WTF does a cactuar do?


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

awesome is trolling us guys, let's not listen to him


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar’s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Can win with Mafia or Town.

Yea, it is a cactuar


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> So we still have someone kill Friday and lynch Tempest. Nothign has really changed.
> 
> WTF does a cactuar do?



I'm the SK, so I can bypass all defenses and kill someone during the night phase.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

the fuck?!
he can kill through BP 

WE SHOULD LYNCH FRIDAY, GUYS!

HE'S STILL MAFIA BUT WITH SK ABILITIES!!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

lol wtf Jessica


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

What I find funny is that Cactuar is the most pro town player this game. Not Friday of course.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

so friday is just claiming to be SK but actually is Hated Townie or so? smh


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> the fuck?!
> he can kill through BP
> 
> WE SHOULD LYNCH FRIDAY, GUYS!
> ...



Only for one phase


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

but still, you are mafia


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> so friday is just claiming to be SK but actually is Hated Townie or so? smh



Nope, I'm Cloud.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

of course you are


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

So Cactuar got Friday's abilities?

Can we lynch Friday over TP? 

Friday is a much much bigger threat.

*[Vote Lynch Friday]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar?s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Can win with Mafia or Town.
> 
> Yea, it is a cactuar





Friday said:


> I'm the SK, so I can bypass all defenses and kill someone during the night phase.



One minute post difference. You're not Cloud


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes ;_; Why is it so hard to understand the simplest things?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> One minute post difference. You're not Cloud



1 minute or 3 seconds. You ninja'd me by 3-5 seconds, I promise.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah Jess, thanks for derping.  

Okay what would happen next dayphase to say if Friday, wanted to kill himself right now? Would that mean the SK would stay dead next phase with Friday returning to his previous role?


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday = Mafia = dark magus trio

??? = we don't know = ???

they only switched their abilities - the faction remains the same.

We still do know, that Tempest is Yunalesca and Friday is Mafia


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 15, 2011)

Lynch these hacks, they serve no purpose but to make it difficult for us to win


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Well at least original cactaur seems to be super town.  Perhaps he'll use those 3 shiny abilities of his to good use this phase and Friday will die the upcoming day phase


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

If Friday dies, Cactuar still gets back his abilities.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Lynch Friday first since he could actually be a threat.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Yeah Jess, thanks for derping.
> 
> Okay what would happen next dayphase to say if Friday, wanted to kill himself right now? Would that mean the SK would stay dead next phase with Friday returning to his previous role?



If Friday decided to kill himself this dayphase, he would be dead and the abilites would return to their owners next dayphase


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah Awesome cleared it up but thanks anyways. 

To be honest, why did you even switch Fridays role? You knew he was mafia, didn't you? I mean way to stick a dick in it Jess.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't be mean to Jess, Sonny


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

the dark magus trio has an awesome role.. maybe she was hoping to switch it with a generic town role


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, if anyone is allowed to be mean to her it's me. I mean she bullies me more then any of you actually know. You all think she's innocent. If you lot were to be in a RP with her you lot would know the truth.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Jess for making me the SK. -goes rep her-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

.....Yuna you are a idiot. That is all.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

What would be better, to lynch Friday now and let TP live a little longer or to stick with TP and kill Friday next day phase?  I'm mostly concerned with that kill he has now =/

Jessica is into RPs is she


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys act as if I'm gonna kill someone that's a big deal ~_~

Just kill Tempest.. we should try and find out who is the SK anyway.. They're dangerous.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

If Cacatuar can win with the town, does that mean the other independent's can as well?

If so then once we find the remaining mafia we win .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Go ahead and try to kill me Friday.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Jessica is into RPs is she



She runs one, like a ruthless dictator.  Interested in joining?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Cactaur's win condition is to be one of the last two people alive, so he's not pro-town per say.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you know that Friday, are you lying to us? 

@Sonny: I help run an RP myself so I dunno how active I could be but it sounds interesting so I'll take a look.  Link me up


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> Cactaur's win condition is to be one of the last two people alive, so he's not pro-town per say.



Yeah I know it's not pro-town but it should play pro-town since it easier to win with us than the mafia. 

Doesn't say that in Awesome's description just it can win with town, or mafia nothing about it being the last player standing.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Why would I lie to you if this is not even my role? He's an enemy of my mafia too. I'm trying to feed you guys information about a role that isn't even listed.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

awesome, please use one of your hidden-troll-summon abilities and kill Friday.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, Cactaur should play promafia because he's going need to kill a whole lot of town to be one of the last two standing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> awesome, please use one of your hidden-troll-summon abilities and kill Friday.



No kill Yuna....for being a dumbass.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> Why would I lie to you if this is not even my role? He's an enemy of my mafia too. *I'm trying to feed you* guys information about a role that isn't even listed.



Generally, that term is used to feed people lies, not the truth. How do we know you're sincere? You're dead this night phase, no reason for you to be honest.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

There you go Mystic,  If I were you I would just ignore the talks we have, they are mainly about sex, cock and sluts. And my name is far too heavily involved. So just sorta stick to the first page. 

Oh nice, Run a RP on here? Or another site?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Generally, that term is used to feed people lies, not the truth. How do we know you're sincere? You're dead this night phase, no reason for you to be honest.



I'm gonna be alive till the next day phase, m'boy. Plus, the role itself states the win condition. I'm just reiterating it for people who simply don't fucking read.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Friday]*

not if we lynch you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> I'm gonna be alive till the next day phase, m'boy. Plus, the role itself states the win condition. I'm just reiterating it for people who simply don't fucking read.



That's my point. You could be bullshitting us to hell since we don't know what your game is, and you're one phase away from death. I wouldn't put it past you to troll, unless you can convince us?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> I'm gonna be alive till the next day phase, m'boy. Plus, the role itself states the win condition. I'm just reiterating it for people who simply don't fucking read.





Awesome said:


> Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar’s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. *Can win with Mafia or Town.*
> 
> Yea, it is a cactuar



Awesome's description of the win condition is different then yours, now who should we trust the mod, or confirmed mafia? Ima go with the mod.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar?s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Can win with Mafia or Town.
> 
> Yea, it is a cactuar



You talking about this role description here Friday? 

@SBW: On another site, I'll look over the OP lol


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Ninjas


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

He's a town player. He's lying to you like he said Cactaur wasn't a player. You'll be a fool to believe him.

Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar’s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Wins if he is the last person alive, or if he is one of the last two people alive.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

If you let Awesome fool you, well you're a derp  You should know how he trolls, or attempts to troll.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think Awesome's that foolish. And I doubt he'd post a fake role, since it'd breach his duties as a mod regardless. Awesome has too much integrity for that.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome is playing for the day phase, LB. He said Cactaur wasn't a player, and then posted a fake role. Please read the day phase.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't think Awesome's that foolish. And I doubt he'd post a fake role, since it'd breach his duties as a mod regardless. Awesome has too much integrity for that.





He hosted a game just of mafia and no town. 

If Awesome wants to just troll everyone and be victorious. Whilst having a game of his go down in Mafia History, I am sure he will do anything.

So it's best if we don't trust Friday OR Awesome.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't be bothered with this game. You guys do what you want.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't remember much about awesome, only that he led that lynch on me in DoTAfia

*may as well try*
Hey, awesome, wanna be a bro and give me informations as compensation for what happened that game?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Even if I _am_ mafia, I'm trying to help you guys out because he isn't promafia either. You'll see in the end when you kill all mafia and suddenly the SK is still alive and the game isn't over.

A SK is hardly ever independent -_-


----------



## Fear (Aug 15, 2011)

Over complicated shit is over complicated.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

The only way town is going to get through this day phase is if they don't listen to Awesome. He's a bad troll, don't let him grab you by the nose so easily.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

I remember that only-mafia-mafia game.. it was a bitch


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Just kill Friday and TP.

We can figure the rest out after that


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't be killed, bitch. I'm bulletproof. Kill me next day phase ;_;


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol @ Friday


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2011)

To trust Awesome or to trust Friday. 

Anyway, iirc we have a Mafia godfather still alive who's immune to two lynches and all kills. Our lynches should be focused on TP so trusting someone in this current predicament should be left up to our Vigs.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Well if anything, Cactuar killing Rydia as fast as he did would make sense then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

revive legend revive legend!


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

what the hell is up with you and ultros? do we, town, get anything from your combo?!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe he can only win if Ultros is alive


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Ultros is a cop that can see the roles of players and he is bulletproof as well.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome's fucking with us is either elaborate or Friday is desperate.

Im going with Friday is desperate.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ultros is a cop that can see the roles of players and he is bulletproof as well.



yeah, I know that, but why is he/gilgamesh the only one concerned about reviving him?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> revive legend revive legend!


What is it that your role can do?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> what the hell is up with you and ultros? do we, town, get anything from your combo?!



a bullet proof cop and a nexus skitzo on yourside and two less people to worry about.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Maybe he can only win if Ultros is alive



Maybe....Maybe. Since Yuna is not smart enough I am hoping rikku will be...

revive legend revive legend


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

you know that they first have to RNG phoenix? It's not like they chose what to summon


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Awesome's fucking with us is either elaborate or Friday is desperate.
> 
> Im going with Friday is desperate.



Never listen to Awesome. I'm not desperate about anything. The only thing that's bothering me is that you guys are easily listening to him.


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I can't be bothered with this game. You guys do what you want.



This              .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuna had a grand summon and wasted it on Awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuna grand summoned me, VLD 

Now either Rikku revives Legend or he gets RNG phoenix'd.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Wonder what Tonberry's deal is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Wonder what Tonberry's deal is



Being a douche. I do not know who it is, but when it comes to awesome...tonberry is a douche.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Tonberries are typically assholes in the games, so it pleases me to see that they meet the requirements of that in all of my games thus far.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I'd rather think it wise to not listen to both Awesome and Friday.

If Yuna could summon Awesome, Shiva must not have roleblocked her. I wonder who she did roleblock


----------



## Chibason (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yuna grand summoned me, VLD
> 
> Now either Rikku revives Legend or he gets RNG phoenix'd.



What's your ability, Awesome?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

I think i will wait until ??? makes more actions before decide if he is or not a threat for the town, since neither Friday or Awesome seem very trustworthy


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys should join the Townies Gonna Town FC.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

why are we towning? 

We know who the godmother is and revealed one additional mafia.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> You guys should join the Townies Gonna Town FC.



^Most out of place advertisement ever :rofl


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

"Godmother" lol.

Lets see if she gets lynched in the end.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2011)

> I can't be bothered with this game. You guys do what you want.



This.  I'll see you guys next fucking phase.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually I would like Awesome to clarify that

Do we have to lynch TP three times before she can die?

I would also like to know if Bahamut would of killed her straight out, seeing as how Yuna decided to grand summon you instead


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope awesome has some abilities to help us.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know, do you have to lynch her 3 times to kill her?


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't know, do you have to lynch her 3 times to kill her?



She is immune to 2 lynches, so yes? You are the mod who made the rules, so answer


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

There are other things that can kill her.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2011)

I say kill her with fire.  Or get a mod to ban her.  Shortcut.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

martryn said:


> I say kill her with fire.  Or get a mod to ban her.  Shortcut.



but isn't she herself like... super mod? 



			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> There are other things that can kill her.



for example? She is also immune to kills. oO


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome, can you make me invulnerable?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Kill her with your mind. It's a surefire way of killing her.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday said:


> Awesome, can you make me invulnerable?



You're a fucking cactuar right now. What else do you want? Unlynchable status and a nice latte?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

I want any abilities that are casted upon me to reflect onto a townie


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

inb4 TP RNGs Knights of the Round next


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny you should say that


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I was thinking of ways you'd troll us further


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You're a fucking cactuar right now. What else do you want? Unlynchable status and a nice latte?



also, give him a blowjob


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

That's something I need right now


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

So having read I'm confused. We can't kill Tempest Phantom for another 3 phases, or it'll take three lynches... 

Did you add that to the role after she got outed or was that always planned. Is the town doing a little too good?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

who cares anymore really....the game has been trolled....should have expected nothing different. Yuna is the moron that caused it.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

The town is doing a little too good. This is one of Awesome's favorite antics. He likes messing with the game.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who cares anymore really....the game has been trolled....should have expected nothing different. Yuna is the moron that caused it.



Not seeing how but ok. Didn't Legend put himself in the line of fire? I could be wrong about that so don't hold me to it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I think people need to reread certain things before they start assuming things. It will all make sense.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think people need to reread certain things before they start assuming things. It will all make sense.



When it comes to things, one should always reread before assuming they are certain


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think people need to reread certain things before they start assuming things. It will all make sense.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm curious would Megaflare or Death work against TP?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

I mean she got outed Day 1. It was unexpected. I knew she was mafia but for her to end up being the Godmother was a shock. She has a hidden ability no one knew about and for all intents and purposes she has to be lynched three times in order to die. It's a good question to ask.

I don't mind if you just added it now but I would like you to be upfront about it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Did I add it? No. That is an honest answer.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Did I add it? No. That is an honest answer.





that's all I have to say.

Good day.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

This iis what Awesome does? It's no diferent from Cycloid and Ali. 

Anyway. You're the mod and I summoned you so you will give me a one-shot of anything I desire.

I'm gonna think a while on what I want that one-shot to be.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a difference between me and Cycloid though 

I have the role list and a vast array of knowledge I have used and can use.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually here, I'll make up a game. You vote for who you want to be revealed, and I will reveal them if they have over 6 votes. No exceptions


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Why? Because I'm Awesome. And I'm a townie summon


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

How about no.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

What if they reveal Sephiroth, Friday?


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Trolls like these make games boring and a fun killer. I'm even tweaking my roles in the Avatar game to make them more basic. This aint fun.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

There hasn't been a troll yet. You simply have switched roles


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, but you're playing when you're a mod, that's just silly. And you're confusing the idiots who are town because they actually believe your ass.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

>Implying Town should believe a mafia over me, a townie summon
>>>>lolololol


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

No one should ever believe you 

Too bad you included the SK win condition in your PM to me  shows that I didn't make it up.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe Awesome.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Exhibit A right there folks.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Should of just called in Bahamut and burninated TP Shin


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> >Implying Town should believe a mafia over me, a townie summon
> >>>>lolololol



> believe mafia

Lol no.

> believe Awesome

Hell no.

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 16, 2011)

these mafia are just dropping like motherfuckers! but what the fuck is up with TP's ability! madness!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I believe Awesome.



....fucking DM....kicking your ass twice ass bad in the fantasy league.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

Did everyone get the Pm the game has ended,after Awsome has been summoned.Your just getting trolled for no reason. -not pleased-


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh cool i'm still alive .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Actually here, I'll make up a game. You vote for who you want to be revealed, and I will reveal them if they have over 6 votes. No exceptions


I'm hesitant to believe you but I'll play. 

*Vote Dracule Mihawk*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Dracule Mihawk]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost forgot, what happened while I was away? Sorry for the inactivity, but I've been busy getting ready for my next semester.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Almost forgot, what happened while I was away? Sorry for the inactivity, but I've been busy getting ready for my next semester.



TP is the Godmother and we need to lynch her three times in order to kill her, Friday is a confirmed mafia, and the ??? ended up being a Cactuar who might or might not be Pro Town, and Yuna summoned Awesome whose only purpose so far seems to be to troll the town.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see 6 votes on who to reveal. I won't reveal anybody unless they have 6 votes


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Fireworks]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

*[vote dracule mihawk]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Well on to more important stuff, shouldn't we be thinking about other ways to Kill Yuna? If there are other ways like Awesome said then we can do it quicker then 3 phases and will help us kill other mafia?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Well on to more important stuff, shouldn't we be thinking about other ways to Kill Yuna? If there are other ways like Awesome said then we can do it quicker then 3 phases and will help us kill other mafia?



Yuna is town, Yunalesca is the mafia one.

In any case the only things that i think could kill TP are Bahamut Megaflare and Death, and both are summon abilities.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Yuna is town, Yunalesca is the mafia one.
> 
> In any case the only things that i think could kill TP are Bahamut Megaflare and Death, and both are summon abilities.



Yeah sorry, my mistake. 

/New to FF 

And Shin wasted his summon on Awesome.



Shin does Awesome have anything else he can do?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I can do whatever I want if I feel like it


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

What he really means is he can do whatever I feel like.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have to do anything, honestly. Bow down, Yuna. You don't have an Anima protecting you anymore


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea with you trolling Awesome this seriously isn't as much fun. No one got lynched and the traffic has died down a lot because people don't like getting fucked with. Sure it leads to a fun story in the end about how you trolled all of us and we get over it then go hahaha dat Awesome, but in the moment it's annoying.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

The funny thing is is that there really is no troll, but you are perceiving an illusion as truth.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

You attempted to troll with the cactaur thing, and then failed because I know the real role. Shut up awesome. You're weak. Glad I'm dying soon.

This phase is one big troll, and people will see that soon, if they haven't already.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Try to get Cactuar lynched by saying he can't win with both sides. Lol. You're just trying to even the odds on your side by getting rid of a threat and hopefully lynching Cactuar in the future since he won't side with you given the current circumstances and considering he's the most pro-town player there is right now. Just lol. 

Sorry for ruining your plan, but that plan annoys me. The other one I won't reveal because that's just too great to ruin.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

[Vote reveal Dracule Mihawk]


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Two more on DM will reveal him.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Try to get Cactuar lynched by saying he can't win with both sides. Lol. You're just trying to even the odds on your side by getting rid of a threat and hopefully lynching Cactuar in the future since he won't side with you given the current circumstances and considering he's the most pro-town player there is right now. Just lol.
> 
> Sorry for ruining your plan, but that plan annoys me. The other one I won't reveal because that's just too great to ruin.



SK winning with both sides? If that was true, why isn't he on the role list? Oh right, maybe because he needs to kill a whole lot of people and pretend he can win with either side? Yeah, that's right. Too bad no one will believe your little edit at the end. 

I'm posting this directly form Awesome(mod)'s PM:

Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: A cactuar?s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Wins if he is the last person alive, or if he is one of the last two people alive.

Town can choose to believe me, or not. But hey, at least my mafia will, and watch Cactaur is going to start killing townies for sure the next night phase after this one because obviously he's going to need to kill a whole lot of em to win. And that's the truth. 

Also, peace. Fuck this game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Dracule Mihawk]* 

Will be good get some extra info.


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

Cactuar isn't a problem.

He will be gone within the next few phases.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

The reason it was hidden because I wanted the Cactuar thing to be a surprise. It would have been the same as "Cactuar," honestly. Ultros Gilgamesh are masons that can win with either side, and together they have kills and investigations, which is much more deadly than Cactuar. By that logic, they automatically cannot win with either side, which is not the case.

Sorry for ruining your plan, but if you can convince Cactuar to side with you, you will actually have a good chance of winning this game. A BP killer siding with your side can help you instead of trying to kill him.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait? Why are picking deciding on Dracule Mihawk? Has he done scummy things? I mean we do have to becareful we don't flip someone like Cloud and reveal them to Mafia?


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

one more vote for DM and we'll get his role.. come on guys.. before this phase ends. :33

I don't think, that'll happen sonny


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been too lazy to read through all of this.

So why Mihawk if I ask?


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know.. I just hopped the wagon


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

Fear said:


> I've been too lazy to read through all of this.
> 
> So why Mihawk if I ask?



To reveal his role for info, I guess.


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *[Vote Fireworks]*


Lynch me and the hands of God will rip you off this planet.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lynch me and the hands of God will rip you off this planet.



I think he was voting to have your role revealed (at least I think he did since he didn't include "lynch" in there).


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

That's possible. Noob


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

ITT: People wanting a role revealed ignoring the possibility of it being a town role



If his role is revealed and he's town I'm negging every dumbass who voted for him.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

One more vote on him and I'm revealing him. That and the phase ends soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

.....


fine....lets see who DM is and feel stupid later.


*[vote lynch DM]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

< prepares negcannon


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, you guys are killing me? WTF? Or revealing my role?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Fine, I'll reveal my role on my own.

Come at me mafia, I'm a fucking cop for the Town. 

And I know two pretty important roles. But whatever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wait, you guys are killing me? WTF? Or revealing my role?



*shrugs*                      .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

And why isn't Fireworks dying?


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

If you already know two important mafia roles, why don't you give them to us?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> If you already know two important mafia roles, why don't you give them to us?



He never said Mafia roles.... 

> reading comprehension


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Fireworks is one. The second isn't a mafia role so I'm not giving it up.

I've been trying to get Fireworks lynched without revealing my role completely.

Now its out there, life is nice and easy


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Vigs. Hit Fireworks.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> He never said Mafia roles....
> 
> > reading comprehension



Well, it's not like I care about important town roles much. 



> Fireworks is one. The second isn't a mafia role so I'm not giving it up.



If that's true, it's awesome.

Then we know 3 mafia already: 

Yunalesca (TP), Dark Magus trio (friday) and ??? (fireworks)


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

So night vigs better kill Shiv- er Fireworks. Let's finish this.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait is there a chance Fireworks is Nexus? Should we lynch instead?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone you wanan get investigated?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Wait is there a chance Fireworks is Nexus? Should we lynch instead?


Nexus would redirect it onto another player, so it can't be the nexus as they can't be found by investigations.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

No. Let the lynch be used on Yunalesca. Fireworks can be vig'd. We'll find out if he's a nexus.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Anyone you wanan get investigated?



LB just so she can't try and pull bullshit and try to mind fuck us.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck. I don't know if I've lynch-voted this phase already. 

sorry awesome, If I already did :

*[Vote lynch TP]*


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> And why isn't Fireworks dying?



I'm an angel sent from Heaven.  And lol look at you claiming my role.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

LB is always interesting.

It should be interesting to see whether the mafia kills me first or you die first, Fireworks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

*[change Vote lynch TP]*


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice scare tactic to get town to derp Dracule. Town will kill you I can assure that. However I hope I'm not putting too much faith in them. 

Anyways, that was nice on your part to take Awesome's troll to your advantage. Claim the role of the cop in order to draw me out. Well played.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> LB just so she can't try and pull bullshit and try to mind fuck us.



LB is probably the Cactuar seeing how much effort she spent denying Friday claims about the Cactuar.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

I honestly didn't need to draw you out. 

Awesome's troll allows me to be more free of a cop instead of hiding in the shadows.

@Samavarti, someone is smart.


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

You did need to draw me out so mafia could kill me, or have the vigs kill me. And Awesome's troll would have made you a target if you were the cop, being in the open is not a good thing. But I know you're not the cop so Awesome's troll was benefit for you and what's left your team


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Well technically, Awesome is still supposed to reveal my role since I got enough votes.

So then everyone can see I'm a cop anyway.

Nice try though Fireworks.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome still has to confirm if DM really is the cop.

^ ninja'd


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk is in fact Town's cop. Freya to be exact.


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

What the fuck is going on

Isn't that considered cheating if the Mod is actually intervening in the game?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Not necessarily. I am a grand summon 

A one shot.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

So there you go Fireworks.

I honestly didn't wanna come out as a cop initially since it kinda makes the game less interesting.

But I might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

Mods shouldn't be allowed to participate in games, period.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Doctor protect him night phase.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 16, 2011)

So a town cop got revealed? Dipshits 

*[Vote Lynch TP]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Fear said:


> What the fuck is going on
> 
> Isn't that considered cheating if the Mod is actually intervening in the game?



Yes....its an awesome game. and Yuna/shin summoned him....like an idiot.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I could only be summoned as a one shot, and there were several better one shots than me, IMO. 

Anyway, votes are now locked in. Who* didn't* lynch TP? If everyone did, there is a no lynch since she is dead.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, isn't TP dead? 

Im pretty sure I voted to lynch Fireworks


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

So that was another troll was it


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

She's actually dead. As for why, read back and you might be like "Oh... derp."

Anyway, Dracule Mihawk vote lynched Friday, and he's the only other vote than TP I saw. Friday might just be getting lynched.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I could only be summoned as a one shot, and there were several better one shots than me, IMO.
> 
> Anyway, votes are now locked in. Who* didn't* lynch TP? If everyone did, there is a no lynch since she is dead.



what the hell, awesome?! 

I looked back, can't see that she really is dead?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

The only explanetion i can find is that Yunalesca Summoned Caith Sith, made a fake Night Announcement before she died and trolled us.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if anybody will solve the puzzle 

And yea, she's really dead. Look at the player list.

edit: Ninja'd and won.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I wonder if anybody will solve the puzzle
> 
> And yea, she's really dead. Look at the player list.


But wasn't TP immortal so how could she die .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The only explanetion i can find is that Yunelesca Summoned Cait Sith before she died and trolled us.



*Yunalesca summons Cait Sith.*

You're winner. This was actually her Day Phase 2 summon. You know, the one everybody should have seen.


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

Games nowadays are just too confusing for me.

*sigh*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> But wasn't TP immortal so how could she die .



It was probably a fake night Announcement, and she was really never immortal, that would explain why she hasn't posted.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't ever think that was a fake announcement.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm surprised no one saw how bullshit that ability was when it would be horribly unbalanced, something I do not like in a game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Yunalesca summons Cait Sith.*
> 
> You're winner. This was actually her Day Phase 2 summon. You know, the one everybody should have seen.


Oh the fake announcement summon, that got me in the last ff game .

Okay then since she's dead, Firday is a bulletproof SK atm, so he's the next biggest threat.

*[Change Vote Lynch Friday]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Votes are locked in, TDB.

Anyway, no one noticed she didn't summon this phase? That's a dead fucking giveaway.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Votes are locked in, TDB.
> 
> Anyway, no one noticed she didn't summon this phase? That's a dead fucking giveaway.



I did notice it and was like "why only town?!" but then thought:

"whatever, propably because of her revival"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 16, 2011)

Who killed her?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

A lynch.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

And it all falls into place


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Who killed her?



We lynched her last day phase, she used her summon to make a fake announcement thus we all were trolled by her and lynched her again.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Who killed her?



She was lynched.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Fuck me Awesome. There is a Haha troll. And then there is a  Troll. One day I may laugh when I look back at this, but not anytime soon. Haha.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Her name was also crossed out on the player list, and it wouldn't be if she was alive. 

I also hinted that this was the case many times this phase, but no one understood and was like "Awesome suckz!"

No, you just didn't read carefully


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

you know the story of that kid who always lies and tells there are monsters coming when they are not.

and then one day the monsters do come and no one believes him? 

you are that kid.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I did not lie at all this phase. Fact.

I can't lie as a mod.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> No, you just didn't read carefully



This is true. I can't even deny it. What can I say after all your games, you had me looking and thinking for every single angle, is there no mafia in this game? What is Awesomes troll gonna be this time?! You trolled us into over thinking so that we missed the simplest of things. 

Which is fair play to the lad.

/Reps.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I did not lie at all this phase. Fact.
> 
> I can't lie as a mod.



yeah I know, but you could exchange "lie" with "troll" and it would fit you. :ho


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Since Friday was the only other lynch...

*Friday [Dark Magus Sisters] has been lynched. The night phase begins.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

shaking my head at you awesome....shaking my head. I knew you would troll this game even when you said you would not.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't troll it, TP did. I left tons of clues that she was dead, but no one even looked for them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I didn't troll it, TP did. I left tons of clues that she was dead, but no one even looked for them.



No...its your fault period. Your the mod and all you did was involve yourself in the game...again.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Even I said this lynch wasn't gonna happen.

I see I was lynched >.>

Can you provide a vote count?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

The vote count is everyone voting TP with Dracule voting you, Friday 

Delete that, Fireworks. This is the night phase and I don't allow posts like that. "Lol" posts are different


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you sure >.> that's some bullshit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 17, 2011)

Game won't be starting tonight. I feel like shit and I still have more things to do before I can call it a night.


----------



## hammer (Aug 18, 2011)

/willreadafterdinner


----------



## Awesome (Aug 18, 2011)

*Sephiroth kills Shark Skin [Basch]

??? kills Fear [Sephiroth]

Snow attacks Dark Odin.*


*Spoiler*: _Summons_ 




*Yuna summons Noitora 
Garnet summons Bomb*




*Day Phase 4 Begins*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 18, 2011)

< Actually goes to read what the summons do this time

Just vote huh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

...........whatever.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 19, 2011)

Another Hidden Summon...

The Almighty Noitora


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Chooba said:


> Another Hidden Summon...
> 
> The Almighty Noitora



Inb4 Noi inactifags

>......>


----------



## Chibason (Aug 19, 2011)

>.> said:


> Inb4 Noi inactifags
> 
> >......>



A distinct possibility


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

Who the fuck?  

Whatever.  Someone tell me what to do.  If I decide to post again, I might listen to them.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this martryn telling us who to target for abilities or which wagon he should hop on?


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, it is.  Tell me who to lynch.  This game makes zero sense and I don't want to play in these shitty mafia games infecting the forums anymore.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

This game is actually pretty simple if you read. I don't even have write ups and the roles are overly simple so you can read all the roles within 2 minutes if you just skim over the general names next to the character

i.e. Aeris [Doctor]

Was that so hard?


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

We've got characters that aren't on the roll lists, you're trolling the game, and _other members_ are fucking summons?  Yeah, mafia games like this suck ass.  This is worse than most, and most of the ones in 2011 suck ass.  Congrats.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome wasn't trolling us, it was Tempest Phantom and we just all failed to pay attention to the rather obvious finer details


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> We've got characters that aren't on the roll lists, you're trolling the game, and _other members_ are fucking summons?  Yeah, mafia games like this suck ass.  This is worse than most, and most of the ones in 2011 suck ass.  Congrats.



There is a summons section you know, it's just below the mafia role list, you just need to...you know read it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

> Awesome wasn't trolling us, it was Tempest Phantom and we just all failed to pay attention to the rather obvious finer details



Whatever, don't give a shit.

*[vote lynch Mystic Serenade]*

For not agreeing with me.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Whatever, don't give a shit.
> 
> *[vote lynch Mystic Serenade]*
> 
> For not agreeing with me.



...**


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> We've got characters that aren't on the roll lists, you're trolling the game, and _other members_ are fucking summons?  Yeah, mafia games like this suck ass.  This is worse than most, and most of the ones in 2011 suck ass.  Congrats.



You get MIP

Most Ignorant Player award. Congrats.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

> There is a summons section you know, it's just below the mafia role list, you just need to...you know read it.



Don't talk down to me, asswipe.  I know how to read.  We've had two "summons" so far that haven't appeared on that list.  Strange, since that list is so fucking big there shouldn't be any trouble using the shit on it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

> Most Ignorant Player award. Congrats.



You get worst thing to happen to the forums since the last time I've felt this way about a member award.  Congrats to you.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

Do tell me about the Summons that weren't on the list. I'd like to see which ones aren't on there.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

Whatever.  I shit on all of you.  And you better enjoy it.  It's an honor.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

--> Says why this game sucks
----> Gets shot down because he's wrong.

If you don't want to be in this game, I could easily just modkill you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2011)

martyn is mad in a mafia game

whats new


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Don't talk down to me, asswipe.  I know how to read.  We've had two "summons" so far that haven't appeared on that list.  Strange, since that list is so fucking big there shouldn't be any trouble using the shit on it.



Are the summons you are referring to any of these ones.

*Spoiler*: _Summons_ 




*Summons*

*Ali:* Allows Noitora to come in for phase to post and vote. Assigned values of 31-40 in RNG.


"Rheeva"
my gaming handle

And thus; the summon Rheeva was born. This summon lets Cycloid join the game and will be there for a whole phase, allowed to vote, talk, and post.

*Awesome:*Hidden Summon.
*Broly:* Hidden Summon.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

> If you don't want to be in this game, I could easily just modkill you.



Whatever.  Just want this shit to end so I can stop paying attention to it like everyone else.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

So is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Whatever.  Just want this shit to end so I can stop paying attention to it like everyone else.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Negged for joining the conversation without my express permission. ~martryn


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2011)

What do you want me to say? 

I hate this mafia game.  I hate every fucking mafia game I've played in recently.  They used to have some talent, some ingenuity, etc.  This shit is so fucked up that it doesn't even make sense.  I fucking hate this mafia game, and I hate most of the people that play in these shitty mafia games, including every mother fucker associated with a mafia game FC.  

Fucking Konoha Ad Board has a shitty mafia game now.  What the fuck?  Who has time for this shit?  Look at yourselves.  Look at what you've caused the forums to do.  Are you proud that you're all shitheads?  God.  Fuck it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

This list is so big. I can't! I can't read it Grandpa Awesome!

I can't read!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

But for real awesome bro...this game is pretty bad.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

Do tell


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Do tell



your special summons are stupid. that is all.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

*Lightning killed Fireworks [Dark Odin]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## Distance (Aug 19, 2011)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Some emoing and mafia dying.  4 to go I believe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it's 3 mafia to go.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah right its three, also Rikku knows who Dark Anima is so things are looking even better than that


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

It's hidden nin. I mean a Vig should hit him. So Cloud get on that.

Now to find Shiva then GG.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Ah right its three, also Rikku knows who Dark Anima is so things are looking even better than that



Dark Anima is dead already.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol. Hmm. Who to investigate next


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

lol really?

< looks at the dead list and then the actions list

Well then, just two to go then


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol really?
> 
> < looks at the dead list and then the actions list
> 
> Well then, just two to go then



Why  at that ? 
You don't like the fact that there's only 2 of them left ?


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2011)

lightning just combo broke the raging


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol. Hidden Nin is dead.


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2011)

*[pick number all of them]*


I better fucking get a summon this time


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol hammer                       . And...

*Cloud kills Paper Person [Tidus]*

The irony


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

There goes that YunaxTidus ending people were hoping for. Guess they'll have to settle for a CloudxTifa/Aeris ending.

~Mystic Serenade~ is acting a bit suspicious. If you haven't investigated her already DM you should do so this night phase.

I don't think we should really lynch anyone this day phase, they have no day killers left and we have two doctors. We're pretty much set if we don't start killing off our own blindly.

Also Awesome you forgot to cross off Shota's name on the players list.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

So they are down to Shiva and the Chocobo. 

Not sure who to go for to be honest.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

The Chocobo can only be killed via lynch so we need a cop to find out who it is. I suggest that Rikku uses final elixir to try and revive Golbez.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

God damn that was a lot of pointless blubbering. 

But good job lightning and snow.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking at the player list has Chaos even posted in any phase? Shouldn't he be modkilled by now? 

Anyways I dunno, I was so close to voting lynch cubey but then I realised he ain't even IN this game and that would be pointless so I checked the list. 

I am leaning towards a lynch on martryn, Solely for someone being that angry or annoyed had to be mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I am leaning towards a lynch on martryn, Solely for someone being that angry or annoyed had to be mafia.



Provoking people and make them eager to lynch you is a scummy thing to do ? >..>

L.O.L.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Nah Martyn is like this in most recent games I have seen him in.

Also voting to lynch cubey is never a bad idea, even if he is not in the game.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh fair enough. If he always reacts that angrily then cool. First I think I have played with him, cos I ain't seen that before. Well I have nothing. 

/Twiddles thumbs


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2011)

Honestly at this point I think we should focus on taking out Tonberry/Cactuar since the mafia doesn't seem to have there faction kill anymore, and aren't a threat right now.

Sephiroth should be revived, and given doctor protection.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Honestly at this point I think we should focus on taking out Tonberry/Cactuar since the mafia doesn't seem to have there faction kill anymore, and aren't a threat right now.


They probably just forgot to send in an order this night phase. I agree though, we should focus on Tonberry and Cactuar first, though if we find Sheeva we should immediately take her down.



> Sephiroth should be revived, and given doctor protection.


Why would we revive Sephiroth over Golbez? With the day killers dead and two doctors it is safe for us to start revealing people with his power.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> They probably just forgot to send in an order this night phase. I agree though, we should focus on Tonberry and Cactuar first, though if we find Sheeva we should immediately take her down.


It's been 2 night phases in a row, without an action from the mafia  so I doubt it.




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Why would we revive Sephiroth over Golbez? With the day killers dead and two doctors it is safe for us to start revealing people with his power.


Actually that's a better idea since that way there's no risk of townies dying without the day killers.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Golbez was a fucking derp that's why.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Golbez was a fucking derp that's why.



Yea pretty much this.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

> Golbez
> Unlosing Ranger

Yeah.. let him stay dead please.


----------



## BVB (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done, Claire. 

Any suspicions yet?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

Distance, JiraiyaTheGallant and Mei Lin inactivitie is suspicions, so for the moment.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*

He has been quite inactive, and just have been sticking to the bandwagon without providing any reasoning, and wanted to Lynch DM who is cop.


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Lol hammer                       . And...



my choice its MAXIMUM



seriously shit went so fast not sure what to do/votefor


----------



## BVB (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ~Mystic Serenade~]*

just a hunch


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2011)

did everyone forget I claimed miller and shin said lulno?

one of us is lieing and it aint me.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

hammer said:


> did everyone forget I claimed miller and shin said lulno?
> 
> one of us is lieing and it aint me.



Shin is not the miller... he's Yuna. >.>


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Distance, JiraiyaTheGallant and Mei Lin inactivitie is suspicions, so for the moment.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*
> 
> He has been quite inactive, and just have been sticking to the bandwagon without providing any bandwagon, and wanted to Lynch DM who is cop.



This is very true. The mafia hasn't been making moves despite it only being a matter of time they are killed off. Then again I think they're inactive because of the way the game has been run and on top of the fact that they got hacked to pieces pretty quickly.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest with the amount of cops in this game and the amount of mistakes the mafia have made I'm not surprised they haven't made any kills. This game is getting boring very fast.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*

Let's see if he starts to become more active.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

I made a mistake and Tonberry's kill did not appear during the night phase results. JTG actually died.

*Tonberry killed JTG [???]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

/dead


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome is trolling himself. Sorry guys I'll try and keep up but I got the Favorites Game, which is tying my hands at the moment.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Ishamael]*

Die so you can focus on your game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Modding my own game and in this and favorites now 

Also I'm innocent so I it'd be better if the investigators looked elsewhere as to not waste one on me but if it must be done it can be done and you'll know of my innocence anyway lol


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*

Has been quite inactive.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm modkilled by now, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Golbez was a fucking derp that's why.





SoulTaker said:


> Yea pretty much this.





>.> said:


> > Golbez
> > Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Yeah.. let him stay dead please.


Do you have a better idea on who to revive? At this point in the game it doesn't matter who he targets, since there are no daykillers. I doubt that he'd derp a second time, especially if he listens to our advice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

There is a day killer left...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll have you lynched, VLD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll have you lynched, VLD.



No you won't, you like me to much by now.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> There is a day killer left...


Not one that specifically works for the mafia. The Tonberry is kind of a douche though yeah. 

Maybe we should revive Ultros


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not one that specifically works for the mafia. The Tonberry is kind of a douche though yeah.
> 
> *Maybe we should revive Ultros*



something I have been saying for days now...wipe that damn smirk off your face!


----------



## Chibason (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok I read through and I'll go with this

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

Lynching somebody off inactivity is usually never the right way to go about things, I'd like to hear a response from her.


*[Vote lynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

We are lynching Mei Lin? 

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*

What has she done that's suspicious?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing therefore she is suspect. Idk how I feel about this lynch.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Lynching off inactivity is terrible reasoning but nobodies come forth with anything better. Nobody cares about this game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

Mystic Serenade is actually a bit suspicious and not just inactive. We should let those that are inactive be mod-killed.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 19, 2011)

Who did I replace as a summon?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

Just talk Noi 

And vote.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mystic Serenade]*

Hes the only suspicious person right now and the game is kind of boring atm


----------



## Hero (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Lightning killed Fireworks [Dark Odin]*



I wouldn't have been killed if Awesome didn't post in the game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm suspicious for reading the thread?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2011)

*Mei Lin [Rikku] has been lynched.*

The night phase begins.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

/dead

(hope you dont mind >.>)


----------



## Awesome (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to start the phase tomorrow since I won't be here for any day actions / updates.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tonberry kills Chiba [???]


Mafia finally faction kills WolfPrinceKiba [Aeris]

??? kills Shin - Zangetsu [Yuna]
*

Game start. I'm also sick as hell.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

/dead


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

a lot of dead town. 

but it sucks that yuna's dead. 

Get well soon, awesome


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

About dem summons

Garnet summoned Phoenix


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

shin deserved death for his stupidity....though shouldn't back up summoners activate now?


EDIT-GARNETT IF YOU HAVE ANY SENSE YOU BETTER RES ULTROS!


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

PH?NIX!!

inb4 vasto "revive ultros"


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

There's only one backup summoner, Eiko.

And lol garnet isn't dead yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT! REVIVE THE BOSS COP ULTROS! Give town it's hero back!


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm still not sure that the independents won't turn on us


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going to try to go to sleep. I wasn't originally going to start this because I was going to sleep right after. 

No actions until I wake up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I'm still not sure that the independents won't turn on us



Why do that? Town has a very commanding lead. Why become a target? Ultros can provide town with names and practically draw all attention to himself.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw your post in the FC, so this is what happened lol

Also feel better soon Awesome


----------



## hammer (Aug 21, 2011)

so we are fucked arent we


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Not if you do as i say. I can attack any target ya tell me to. I can not be roleblocked either. That is...if ya will get off your high horses and res Ultros!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> so we are fucked arent we



Well I don't know about that, there are only two mafia left after all

Though it is kind of suspicious how cactaur went straight for Yuna and didn't even try to kill someone else.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..... they killed Chiba. You bastards.


----------



## Distance (Aug 22, 2011)

wtf chiba, yuna, and a doctor has died? 

and what's up with awesome, I hope it's nothing too serious?


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

Who are we lynching?  Or should we wait for the incoming rez?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Just really sick apparently, though with what we don't know


----------



## Distance (Aug 22, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Just really sick apparently, though with what we don't know



oh for real? aww well, i hope the sickness clears quickly...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

And I'd say its kind of early to really hop on to any wagons now unless someone actually has a good lead.  Probably should just wait for actions and that possible res.  See if Garnet listens to VLD


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Garnet revived Legend


And my sickness is only getting worse. I shouldn't have avoided the doctor and say it would go away on its own 

It's probably strep throat or something.


----------



## Distance (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And my sickness is only getting worse. I shouldn't have avoided the doctor and say it would go away on its own
> 
> It's probably strep throat or something.



Stop being awesome and go see a doctor.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

The Doctor doesn't open until 9 

I'm out of options for a bit unless the Hospital is an option, but I'd rather wait


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The Doctor doesn't open until 9
> 
> I'm out of options for a bit unless the Hospital is an option, but I'd rather wait



Like you waited with going to the doctor ?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Good point   .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Good point   .



It's the only kind of point I make.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

YES GARNETT! FINALLY! SOMEONE WHO LISTENS TO REASON! I will be repping Garnett at the end of the game! Welcome back Brotros!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YES GARNETT! FINALLY! SOMEONE WHO LISTENS TO REASON! I will be repping Garnett at the end of the game! Welcome back Brotros!



Inb4 you fuck us all over.

< no clue what role you have


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

>.> said:


> Inb4 you fuck us all over.
> 
> < no clue what role you have



Shut up rofl before I put your ass on the chopping block.


Like I said...I will help town. And by that I will kill cactur...whomever that is. Thinking LB...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Shut up rofl before I put your ass on the chopping block.
> 
> 
> Like I said...I will help town. And by that I will kill cactur...whomever that is. Thinking LB...



Put my ass on the chopping block and I'll stare at you madly, until you die. 

< misses Chiba, his mason buddy.


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2011)

here in china they give us shit like cold medicine for strap throat and asthma meds into our vains shit sucks.



but yea awesome when it hits 9 go to the damn doctor


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well this should prove to be amusing, you and Legend better deliver


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Your favorite purple slimey tentacle monster has returned


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

*Cloud attacks [Dark Shiva]*

Cloud


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Good we, got another cop Dracule Mihawk should reveal who he investigated the last two phases incase he got any mafia.

Anyway's I think we should be looking at inactive player's since the mafia went two night phases without using there faction kill, now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

as soon i return good things happen


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Cloud never hit town.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i told him who til kill from beyond the grave


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Well this should prove to be amusing, you and Legend better deliver





Awesome said:


> *Cloud attacks [Dark Shiva]*
> 
> Cloud





Legend said:


> as soon i return good things happen



Your welcome Mystic Serenade.

 Legend


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*

Dark Shiva


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*

cloud has spoken....Cactur's ass is next.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]* 

Good one more mafia down, then we just have the nexus, and Tonberrry/Cacatuar to deal with.


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*Dark Shiva confirmed.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

@VLD: now just find us our other enemies, namely that darned chocobo

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## Chibason (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*

ill investigate LB this night phase


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Bring us hope Legend

Though I do believe we still have other investigators unless Tonberry been killing them


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i shall


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Distance]*

Sorry about the inactivity. We only have the Chocobo left after this but that could get tricky if the Chocobo starts reflecting kills.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Distance]*

Seems the trendy thing to do.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Luckily we have the Gilgamesh/Ultros duo on our side and if they turn on us we lynch them

But for now we must believe


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

im here for the people dear mystic, i work for them


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Who's Dark Shiva?

*[Vote lynch Distance]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Distance apparently


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

distance is dark shiva .. I can vouch for that.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> *[Vote Lynch Distance]*
> 
> ill investigate LB this night phase



Don't bother, she is the Cactuar.

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

can she win with us?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

And your evidence of my being the Cactuar?


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

a prickly personalitypek?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Distance]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

If I'm Cactuar, why aren't I being lynched? I'm quite curious on that. Didn't Friday say he was the serial killer?


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

we dunno if you can win with town or not


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Friday blatantly said Cactuar was the serial killer. Samavarti, if he's an investigative role, could've verified this. And would've subsequently lead a lynch on me.

Hence why I'm calling this claim bullshit.


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

friday only knew that cactuar was the SK because he got his role switched for one phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

That is pretty much the worst excuse I've heard ever.

If he's had it once, he knows its roles. That doesn't mean the win conditions change every other phase. What's your point?


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

I have no point, I just stated the facts.

Friday said one thing and awesome said another thing, so ask the mod if cactuar can win with town or not.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Friday blatantly said Cactuar was the serial killer. Samavarti, if he's an investigative role, could've verified this. And would've subsequently lead a lynch on me.
> 
> Hence why I'm calling this claim bullshit.



My investigation just allow me to know if somone is Guilty or Not, in your case the meesage i recived is LB is prickly, meaning you are the cactuar, if you are a serial killer or not goes beyond my ability.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, let's ask the mod. That's had a wonderful result for us thus far.

I showed up Prickly? What in the fuck?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

There's no cactuar in this game. Or is there? I said everything I could when I was able to talk. Outside of that, I cannot talk about a role that does not exist.


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, let's ask the mod. That's had a wonderful result for us thus far.
> 
> I showed up Prickly? What in the fuck?



not my fault awesome likes to troll


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

So we Lynch LB next phase? 

Inb4herlastditchrageefforttoconvinceusshecanwinwithusandbeforeveryonebelievesit


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Samavarti said I showed up prickly. Friday says that Cactuar shows up prickly and is serial killer. Awesome says there is no Cactuar.

Just what the fuck is going on.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

The only thing we know about the cactaur is that it shows up prickly to investigations and has some superkill.  We don't know about the win cons since awesome was telling us he could win with anyone while Friday was saying cactaur had to like kill everyone but one person but it looked like he was trolling


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

just rolereveal :ho


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome be trolling.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome is telling us you don't exist since hes not in summon mode anymore lol


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 22, 2011)

Basically we know your role LB but due to Friday and Awesome's contradicting statements the only thing we don't know is your win condition.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Well damn. I guess the jig is up.

Yeah, I'm Cactuar. I'm an independent, and I'm the other survivor. I have a kill to make things interesting, as the other survivor didn't. Essentially, I'm capable of helping you guys eliminate mafia, as long as I can live until the end. My kils are randomized, though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

That wouldn't be wise, because you guys need all the help you can get.

However, I do have a secret hidden two-shot I can use, in which I can control who I want to kill. You guys point to a confirmed target/someone you seriously suspect, and they're dead. Unless, of course, you'd like to kill off someone whose objective isn't to kill you guys and can win with you, as well as help you have extra kills.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting you revealed but said nothing about winning conditions. Clearly obvious that you can't win with town.

EDIT: Well ^ was at your first post Lol.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

I revealed my win condition in that exact same post...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well damn. I guess the jig is up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm Cactuar. I'm an independent, and *I'm the other survivor*. I have a kill to make things interesting, as the other survivor didn't. Essentially, I'm capable of helping you guys eliminate mafia, *as long as I can live until the end.* My kils are randomized, though.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> That wouldn't be wise, because you guys need all the help you can get.
> 
> However, I do have a secret hidden two-shot I can use, in which I can control who I want to kill. You guys point to a confirmed target/someone you seriously suspect, and they're dead. *Unless, of course, you'd like to kill off someone whose objective isn't to kill you guys and can win with you*, as well as help you have extra kills.



Because sometimes people don't get it unless you bold it.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well damn. I guess the jig is up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm Cactuar. I'm an independent, and I'm the other survivor. I have a kill to make things interesting, as the other survivor didn't. Essentially, I'm capable of helping you guys eliminate mafia, as long as I can live until the end. My kils are randomized, though.



Where I don't see it? 

In your second post you hinted you could win with town but whether or not you truly can is left open to debate.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol randomized kills huh, I guess that might make sense but you sure hit a lot of mafia early on


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Where I don't see it?
> 
> In your second post you hinted you could win with town but whether or not you truly can is left open to debate.



I bolded it for you, and you still missed it?



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Lol randomized kills huh, I guess that might make sense but you sure hit a lot of mafia early on



Randomized is randomized. I'm known to be lucky, lol.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

In other news, I'm just now playing Final Fantasy XIII for the first time.  Bought it yesterday for 360.  Am quite entertained at the moment.  Not a huge fan of the leveling system, but I don't dislike it either.  Not as neat as X or XII.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

So are you required to kill someone every phase or did you just keep killing to make it interesting like you said?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I bolded it for you, and you still missed it?



 

With all your double posting by the time I respond to you, you have responded already. **


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

If you make the sphere grid 3d, it's the crystarium until end game FFX / 3 fourths through. Just sayain.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

He gave me a killing ability to make me more interesting than the other survivor. It's an absolute must to utilize it; a passive ability, made even more passive by it being randomized.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well normally I'd say to kill you but you seem to have your uses with how far ahead we are

I wonder if awesome would tell us if your two-shot would bypass nexus


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome's denying my very existence, so I doubt he would. He didn't specify though, so I'd assume not. :l I'll PM him.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Only a lynch can kill a nexus unless you bounce a roleblock off of another nexus onto said nexus, then it would be vulnerable to kills.

What are the chances of that though?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

He also confirmed in PMs that the kill would simply nexus away.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I suppose you could be used to finish off distance or help hunt for a suspected tonberry

If you were to hit the nexus would you be told who you randomly targeted at least?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

That should be a fair question. One moment; I'll get Awesome to post the response in the thread as well.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

LB-Cactuar
VLD-Gilgamesh
Me-Ultros
Just tell me who should be investigated during the night and ill do it


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

If a kill were to target a nexus the kill would show up in the write up if it killed them and show the name, but they would not know who they targeted.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well there goes randomly finding the chocobo then


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> LB-Cactuar
> VLD-Gilgamesh
> Me-Ultros
> Just tell me who should be investigated during the night and ill do it


I'm thinking Rofl should be investigated I have a hunch he might be scum, or Hammer to confirm his miller claim he had earlier on in the game, since a nexus would deflect it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

well ill check him, do we have any other cops, someone should check martryn


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

> If you make the sphere grid 3d, it's the crystarium until end game FFX / 3 fourths through. Just sayain.



Meh.  I think it's hard to use.  All that 3d shit.  You don't really have an idea where you've been or the shape of it.  They over did it on the graphics of it.  It is basically a more versatile sphere grid though, I admit.  



> well ill check him, do we have any other cops, someone should check martryn



I miss the days when you were dead.


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

I still do not trust that ultros gilgamesh combo


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

you are either a useless apathetic townie or scum, id rather you be scum so i can order your death


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I still do not trust that ultros gilgamesh combo



We are survivors, have you ever wondered why vasto hasnt killed anyone yet lol, he chose not to


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

> you are either a useless apathetic townie or scum, id rather you be scum so i can order your death



You would like that, wouldn't you.  You'll be very disappointed at the end of the game, I'm sure.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

yes, yes i would, you are useless in my eyes, garbage even, all i have to do is find the final mafia and tell lb who to superkill and its over


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> We are survivors, have you ever wondered why vasto hasnt killed anyone yet lol, he chose not to


Vasto can kill still? 

Have him target Distance confirmed mafia right there.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

he's a nexus jack of all trades, can they control what they do or is it random?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> he's a nexus jack of all trades, can they control what they do or is it random?


It's the skitzo that can't control there actions, so he should be able to.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i lost my QT lemme just PM him


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's the skitzo that can't control there actions, so he should be able to.



ok i always get them confused


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

fuuck he is a skitzo


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> fuuck he is a skitzo


Have him use it anyway's since 2/3 chance of benefiting the town with roleblocking/killing, and were going to lynch him if he doesn't die anyways.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

What happens is he reveals his role to the target, they are killed, they are roleblocked, or they are protect, decided by rng


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah so it wont hurt since he's gonna be lynched and everyone knows who he is


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

One fourth odds and we can lynch distance at the end anyway


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

if it works we can move on to >.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

huh kill? Fine....then for me...its morphing time!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Bring us hope you two


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

like i said when i returned, we will lead you to victory


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

After successfully robbing Gilgamesh of his dignity again,

*Gilgamesh kills Distance [Shiva]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

What did i say


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent work you two, so now why do you say >.> is suspect?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Rofl is always suspect....always


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

That is what was told to me

I find Martryn sus and a dick but thats just me


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

btw vasto


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I mean we could always discuss this townies, we could always get LB to direct her wrath at someone during this phase


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

thats true, there is only 1 left right?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea only the chocobo remains though the tonberry is also a mystery that is suspect


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> btw vasto







~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Well I mean we could always discuss this townies, we could always get LB to direct her wrath at someone during this phase





Legend said:


> thats true, there is only 1 left right?



and that last one left is Nexus. I can direct my attack at a target to see if it deflected...the chances I attack again are minimal.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Well I mean we could always discuss this townies, we could always get LB to direct her wrath at someone during this phase


I wonder if she even can since all of Cacataur's actions have been during the night phase.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

yea but if its anything else we wouldn't know anything about the results since wouldn't someone just be randomly told they were role-blocked/protected/told your role? =/


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I wonder if she even can since all of Cacataur's actions have been during the night phase.



True, we need to get LB back up in here and ask her if she can use it now or only during the night


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Night phase only.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn it, I'm having trouble deciding if we should just let this phase end with a no lynch, or just lynch someone who's suspect for info at this point.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh shame, well then I guess we should talk about who to lynch now and who LB should kill

If you use your two-shot do you still kill someone random as well?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

Info is always best, imo. No lynch will just give mafia another freebie with which to kill one of you.

I control who to kill with my two-shots, the rest of the time it's random.

I insist we go for a lynch. Best to try to snag mafia instead of waiting around for them to pick us off.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Honestly I agree with Vasto on the Martryn lynch he's not helpful at all, and he was acting pretty apathetic when. 

You go over some of his posts earlier on and it also seem's like he's trying to blend to me.

*[Vote Lynch Martryn]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch martryn]*

Let him enjoy his game, lol.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Hm well that's good to know you won't be hitting someone random during the night phase for two phases then

*[Vote Lynch Martryn]*

See where this goes


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2011)

ok let's go with martryn. 

*[CHangeVote Lynch Martryn]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 22, 2011)

The cops were just too much. This was a losing battle. 

I don't know whether to say gg Awesome, or just goodbye. 

Well bye, and Good luck chocobo!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Tbh, the mafia is actually pretty overpowered. The problem is that, you know, you didn't do anything until this phase.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

I t was i that suggested him

*[Vote Lynch Martryn]*

Sending you to the gallows is the ultimate pleasure


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

I did suggest an Martryn lynch in a previous phase but was consequently shut down <.<

*[Vote Lynch Martryn]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

*Martryn [Garnet] has been lynched.*


 Irony at it's fucking best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

....god dammit town....


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i think we have 1 more back up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend I should neg you.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry my rage clouded my judgement, and he was scummy


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll neg both of you if you keep posting


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Replacement please. .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

Night Phase ending soon.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tonberry killed Dracule Mihawk [???]

??? killed SonnyBillWilliams [Bikke]*

Quinn replaced Chaos 
Cubert replaced Nois


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn that Tonberry.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I did suggest an Martryn lynch in a previous phase but was consequently shut down <.<
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Martryn]*





Thdyingbreed said:


> Honestly I agree with Vasto on the Martryn lynch he's not helpful at all, and he was acting pretty apathetic when.
> 
> You go over some of his posts earlier on and it also seem's like he's trying to blend to me.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Martryn]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch martryn]*
> 
> Let him enjoy his game, lol.





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Hm well that's good to know you won't be hitting someone random during the night phase for two phases then
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Martryn]*
> 
> See where this goes





Chicharito said:


> ok let's go with martryn.
> 
> *[CHangeVote Lynch Martryn]*





Legend said:


> I t was i that suggested him
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Martryn]*
> 
> Sending you to the gallows is the ultimate pleasure


quality lynch


Awesome said:


> *Martryn [Garnet] has been lynched.*
> 
> 
> Irony at it's fucking best.


still quality


Awesome said:


> *
> Cubert replaced Nois*


*

[Vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

>.> is innocennt


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Our suspect is one of the lynchers...LB, TDB, or hammer...vouch for one of them Legend


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

vasto what as the roel you claimed I forgot if you said it or not


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Our suspect is one of the lynchers...LB, TDB, or hammer...vouch for one of them Legend


I'm town masons with Cloud they can vouch for that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

We already know my role. No need to lynch.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

that leaves hamma hamma


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

I forgot this in the night phase because it didn't change anything, but

*Mafia attacked Tonberry*


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

lulwut im a hated townie  what was the role vasto hinted I forgot


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

well thats interesting


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> lulwut im a hated townie  what was the role vasto hinted I forgot


Vasto = gilgamesh.

Also  at mafia hitting tonberry.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> lulwut im a hated townie  what was the role vasto hinted I forgot



he didnt hint it, its blatant as hell


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

vasto= gilgimash true fax


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> vasto what as the roel you claimed I forgot if you said it or not



You should know my role by now...unless awesome did not send it.

I forgot your role LB....so then this leaves...

Paper Person
Buto
Chicharito 
Rofl
Shota


unless one of ya can confirm one of them...


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

My role is fucking vaan


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You should know my role by now...unless awesome did not send it.
> 
> I forgot your role LB....so then this leaves...
> 
> ...


Nois is alive as well, Chichi is one of my masons he's town. 

Paper person died already.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I say lynch cubey


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

SoulTaker
Platinum
Ishameal
Shota
Buto


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't lynch me brah 

Anyways, I have to catch up on a lot of shit, but I checked the OP and there's only a mafia and serial killer left 

Let's end this.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

what was tonberry like in awesomes other game


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

*Cloud attacked Tonberry*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You should know my role by now...unless awesome did not send it.
> 
> I forgot your role LB....so then this leaves...
> 
> ...


Isn't Shota dead already.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Who is tonberry?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

Ishmael is tonberry, I know this because I'm masons with Cloud.

*[Vote Lynch Ishmael]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Out the tonberry now cloud.

Let's end this.

Oh lol nevermind.

[vote lynch ishamael]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

Care to clarify this a bit more?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ishmael]*


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Should we lynch Tonberry, or can he win with us? If he can, let's get him to play with us and use him as a night vig or something.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh wait, the last mafia is a nexus.

*[VOTE LYNCH Ishamael]*

Sorry man.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Should we lynch Tonberry, or can he win with us? If he can, let's get him to play with us and use him as a night vig or something.


I doubt it in all the other game's Awesome has used tonberry he had to be lynched for us to win, and his abilities seem to be exactly the same.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ish]*

time to die

LB can you do your superkill during the day?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

I can with with town. My role is similar to the Cactuar except that I can choose my kills.

Awesome changed the role from his last game, I no longer have my one shot super kill (trade off for winning with the town I guess).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

All my abilities are night only.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

> SoulTaker
> Platinum
> Ishameal
> Shota
> Buto


ST is masons with TDB and Chicharito if you've been reading and Plat is Zidane which means that the Chocobo is Shota or Buto.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Should we lynch Tonberry, or can he win with us? If he can, let's get him to play with us and use him as a night vig or something.



He killed a confirmed Cop, so i seriously doubt he is pro town.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess the way to win is massive rolereveal

and see who to lynch


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> He killed a confirmed Cop, so i seriously doubt he is pro town.


That's because I forgot.

I was busy with the Favs Game that day.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll role reveal if I have to. No point in hiding it I guess.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

So its either buto or shota


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> I guess the way to win is massive rolereveal
> 
> and see who to lynch



Mass role reveals are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> So its either buto or shota


Is Cubey's role confirmed?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

The nexus has to be either Mystic Sernade, Cubey, or Shota at this point. 

If Lighting can attack yet target one of them, if it deflect's then we have are nexus. 

Also Platinum protect me during the night phase.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Mass role reveals are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



i wanna win


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm town 100%, don't waste a kill on me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

Convincing testimony.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

*sigh*

How important is TDB's role, because I'm pretty sure I will need protection if I reveal.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> i wanna win


Can't Vasto attack one of them?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Convincing testimony.


Who can doubt such a claim?


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Just reveal then it will help us greatly


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *sigh*
> 
> How important is TDB's role, because I'm pretty sure I will need protection if I reveal.


I'm Cloud, pretty much the only vigilante who can attack every day phase, so pretty important.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm Cait Sith 

I hate winning with mass reveals


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Can't Vasto attack one of them?


Vasto will either, kill, reveal his role, protect, or roleblock


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Vasto will either, kill, reveal his role, protect, or roleblock


I see and what about Mystic, TDB was uncertain of her role?


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Vasto's cant do anything:

 Dark Chocobo [Nexus]: Being so adored by fans, nothing can hit Dark Chocobo. All abilities used on Dark Chocobo will be redirected onto another target.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty much all roles are useless because the nexus is immune to everything, so we'll have to rely on scumhunting.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

i have a strong feeling she is town


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh and don't forget that the mafia janitored one kill, so these role reveals could all be lies. I'll tell you if somebody claims a role I janitored.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

can someone look up their voting histories?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The nexus has to be either Mystic Sernade, Cubey, or Shota at this point.
> 
> If Lighting can attack yet target one of them, if it deflect's then we have are nexus.
> 
> Also Platinum protect me during the night phase.



I'm looking out for number one son.



Legend said:


> i wanna win



So you wanna be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

Only real way to identify the nexus through attack's, since it deflect's investigations on to town roles, and if gets deflected on too someone else you have your nexus.

Suspects:
Hammer
Shota
Mystic Serenade

I'd recommend investigating hammer since he claimed miller, and since a nexus will deflect it on to a townie if he comes up guilty he's town. 

Target you kills on these people, during the night phase.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Who should I investigate tonight?


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

but what if it deflects onto mafia


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

im pretty sure mystic is town


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

Ninja'd. I'll investigate hammer then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> but what if it deflects onto mafia



impossible

*[Vote Lynch Hammer]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> but what if it deflects onto mafia


There's only one mafia left, and I don't think they can deflect it on themselves, and if it does the chances are incredibly low.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh yeah guys btw I have been secretly converted into the mafia since day one .


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Who are you platikins?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who are you platikins?


Zidane  

He revealed day 1 one when he got Laix for us.

Also why is Shota's last post end with "/dead" if he's still alive according to the player list?


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I totally mis read what you said

I have other things on my mind


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm secret super mafia that not even awesome knows about .


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

I will fucking  if this yet another troll game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Zidane
> 
> He revealed day 1 one when he got Laix for us.
> 
> Also why is Shota's last post end with "/dead" if he's still alive according to the player list?


Shota is dead he was Zack.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

And Cubey is my mafia partner .

His role is Hope. And not the good eridan kind.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Me-Ultros
VLD-Gilgamesh
LB-Cactuar
Ish-Tonberry
Plat-Zidane
>.>-Town
Mystic-Town
Cubey-Cait
TDB-Cloud


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Mystic was never confirmed as town she just claimed that she was town, when she was accused of being mafia. 

So there's still a possibility of her being the nexus.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And Cubey is my mafia partner .
> 
> His role is Hope. And not the good eridan kind.



BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

So it's down to Hammer, Mystic or Buto.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Me-Ultros
> VLD-Gilgamesh
> LB-Cactuar
> Ish-Tonberry
> ...



I rolerevealed man, like a page back or so. Someone better protect me


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2011)

you know what? fuck it


*[vote lynch awesome]*


lets see what happens


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Best bet at this point.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Who is samavarti?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

i have an idea who mystic is


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch hammer]*

voting to lynch awesome seems like a stall move .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who is samavarti?


She is a cop as she claimed it, and she said LB came up as prickly before we even knew about the role. 

So it's pretty safe to say she's town imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*

better safe then sorry.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

Mystic is town, unless nexus can also redirect investigations.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I think he's Kain, he says his investigations come up innocent or guilty.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> She is a cop as she claimed it, and she said LB came up as prickly before we even knew about the role.
> 
> So it's pretty safe to say she's town imo.



Hold on, she's a role revealed cop who hasn't been killed yet? While there are janitors around?



*[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold on, she's a role revealed cop who hasn't been killed yet? While there are janitors around?
> 
> 
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*


Cubey 

Sama is the one who revealed LB as the Cactuar to us. 

Also is Sama a girl, TDB reffered to he/she as one in his last post?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold on, she's a role revealed cop who hasn't been killed yet? While there are janitors around?
> 
> 
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*



I just role revealed a phase ago.
Also i'm a "He" not a "she".


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Mystic is town, unless nexus can also redirect investigations.





Awesome said:


> [Dark Chocobo [Nexus]: Being so adored by fans, nothing can hit Dark Chocobo. *All abilities* used on Dark Chocobo will be redirected onto another target.



Notice the bolded.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

But the mafia had a cop. How do we know they didn't investigate LB? Something seems off.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> But the mafia had a cop. How do we know they didn't investigate LB? Something seems off.


Because Odin (the mafia cop) is confirmed dead on the front page


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Because Odin (the mafia cop) is confirmed dead on the front page



Would he not tell his faction the results of his investigation?


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch hammer]*
> 
> voting to lynch awesome seems like a stall move .



you kidding me they said they will investigate me and I claimed miller with only a nexus living so im safe as can be the last game awesome hosted he was in the damn game.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

get me vote histories people


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

What is vote history gonna do? You'd be surprised how many townies can look suspicious when looked back on, I've made this mistake many times. A smart mafia will always vote for their partner if they're getting lynched.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

i was going to look at the confirmed people, then look at who is sus then look for any anomalies from the sus people, with a small sample, we can get a better idea of who to press


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mystic Sernade] *

Not convinced that she's town, Hammer is a waste of a lynch since we can confirm it through investigations.

LB should target Buto with a super kill if it reflect's on to someone then out him as nexus next day phase. 

If Ishamael can win with town don't use any of your attack's during the night phase.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> i was going to look at the confirmed people, then look at who is sus then look for any anomalies from the sus people, with a small sample, we can get a better idea of who to press



It won't help. There are only 2 or 3 "sus people," let's just press all of them. I abuse town's trust in the vote history every single time I'm mafia. In fact, alot of the times I find mafia is when a mafia has died, and I look back to see who would vote their own teammate to appear innocent early on.

Trust me, vote history won't help in the situation.


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I say lynch awesome see what happens


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

What exactly confirms you as a town Cubey?

Also lynching me because i'm not dead is one of the worst lynch reasons i have ever heard.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Nothing confirms me, nothing confirms anyone except only a few people. Ish, TDB, VLD, Legend, and I believe LB, those are the only claims that cannot be utter bullshit. I'm not lynching you because you're not dead, I'm lynching you because you are a role revealed cop who somehow was not killed by the mafia, when we know there was a janitor and cop on the other side. The likelihood of you being a mafia is higher than most imo, but whatevs.

Anyways, I'm investigating hammer tonight. Legend, you investigate someone as well.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nothing confirms me, nothing confirms anyone except only a few people. Ish, TDB, VLD, Legend, and I believe LB, those are the only claims that cannot be utter bullshit. I'm not lynching you because you're not dead, I'm lynching you because you are a role revealed cop who somehow was not killed by the mafia, when we know there was a janitor and cop on the other side. The likelihood of you being a mafia is higher than most imo, but whatevs.
> 
> Anyways, I'm investigating hammer tonight. Legend, you investigate someone as well.


SoulTaker and Chicharito are 100% confirmed as well as they are masons with TDB.

*[Vote lynch Mystic Serenade]*

I can attack someone tonight if you guys want, Choco could still be Rofl as even investigations reflect.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah and Plat.

So Confirmed:

Plat
Ish
VLD
Legend
Ish
TDB
LB
ST
Chicha


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nothing confirms me, nothing confirms anyone except only a few people. Ish, TDB, VLD, Legend, and I believe LB, those are the only claims that cannot be utter bullshit. I'm not lynching you because you're not dead, I'm lynching you because you are a role revealed cop who somehow was not killed by the mafia, when we know there was a janitor and cop on the other side. The likelihood of you being a mafia is higher than most imo, but whatevs.
> 
> Anyways, I'm investigating hammer tonight. Legend, you investigate someone as well.


I revealed a phase a go, the mafia has just one kill, it would have been imposible to kill me and DM at the same time, so they choosed DM instead of me who revealed way before i did.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Btw, what do we have on Chaos?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Btw, what do we have on Chaos?


He didn't post even once. Which means he can't be Choco as the Choco attacked me last night.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Honestly we could end this by next day phase if we have this happen. 

Lynch Mystic, LB attack's Buto, Ishamael attack's Rofl, invesitgate Hammer. 

Rofl isn't confirmed because the nexus can reflect all abilities.

Assuming are attack's aren't deflected then Cubey most likely is the nexus, which me/lightning can with an attack confirm as long as Platinum protects me.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

At Samavarti:



> *Tonberry killed Dracule Mihawk [???]*



Mafia chose to attack Ish last night, instead of you. Tonberry was the one who killed DM. Now, I'm really fucking sus.



Ishamael said:


> He didn't post even once. Which means he can't be Choco as the Choco attacked me last night.



He hasn't posted yet he hasn't been modkilled or replaced 

Nothing fishy there


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Whoa guys whoa, I'm town


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Reveal Mystic<3

Thats true cubey


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Whoa guys whoa, I'm town


That doesn't confirm you as town, at this point I want a role claim, or something that proves that your town.

Also leaving the thread right after posting that, makes it more suspicious.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> At Samavarti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I goofed on DM. I forgot his role was revealed 

What I'm saying is Awesome wouldn't accept an action from somebody who hasn't even posted and it's god knows what day right now.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyways, I'm going to bed. Protect TDB.

I'm still very sus of Samavarti, but everyone that has revealed that isn't on my list is up for suspicion, no matter what reveal.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to sleep as well.

This Choco is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> At Samavarti:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia chose to attack Ish last night, instead of you. Tonberry was the one who killed DM. Now, I'm really fucking sus.


My bad i forgot the tonberry was the one who killed DM, in any case if they didn't bother to attack DM or the other many confirmed townies that are way more Useful than i am, why the should have bothered in killing me, specialy when my ability is completly useless against the Nexus.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That doesn't confirm you as town, at this point I want a role claim, or something that proves that your town.
> 
> Also leaving the thread right after posting that, makes it more suspicious.



I had a chance to be a vig but RNG hates me and gave me something else

How's that for a role reveal


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I had a chance to be a vig but RNG hates me and gave me something else
> 
> How's that for a role reveal


Orion knight? What is the role right now?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Limited Bulletproof, most useless of the three I'd say since it doesn't augment my poor scum hunting ability at all


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Limited Bulletproof, most useless of the three I'd say since it doesn't augment my poor scum hunting ability at all


Okay.

Vasto target her it's a chance to confirm since she won't die even it's just a 1/4 chance.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

My body is ready

Also don't tell them the result Vasto, I'll tell them and you can confirm since you know like it won't be redirected since I'm not the chocobo

Forever town


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

your body is ready?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

gtfo Legend 

Also didn't someone say SoulTaker was Cloud last phase lol
Though guess that didn't really have much credence as it was just an assumption I suppose


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

you are onion knight


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> gtfo Legend
> 
> Also didn't someone say SoulTaker was Cloud last phase lol
> Though guess that didn't really have much credence as it was just an assumption I suppose


Soultaker was covering for me, using our being masons to our advantage as I wouldn't have to risk revealing and being targeted by the mafia/indies, while still outing scum.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Fair enough, not like you could really lie about that at this point


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyway's I'm going to sleep hopefully the actions will be in by then, for now keeping vote where it is.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

dont i get a reward for helping you:33?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

No


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

damn it


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2011)

but dosnt cubeys role have a good chance of beign wrong or killing himself if he investigates


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if I'm still BP now that Chiba is dead.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

*Snow killed hammer [Vaan]*

Because being able to have an ability used on him was so much evidence he was dark chocobo.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> What I'm saying is Awesome wouldn't accept an action from somebody who hasn't even posted and it's god knows what day right now.



Chaos was replaced with Quinn.
Who only has 1 post so far. >.>

Inb4 dayaction.


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2011)

since when dose I will investigate you tonight= kill you in the day


----------



## Quinn (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome is chaos still in the game?

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*

wouldnt mind pressuring him


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Awesome is chaos still in the game?
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Chaos]*
> 
> wouldnt mind pressuring him


Quinn's replaced him and before that Chaos posted once.

Anyways Buto is the last person who is unaccounted for assuming somebody didn't investigate the Choco and it reflected.

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

oooh i see 


*[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Tonberry killed Dracule Mihawk [???]
> 
> ??? killed SonnyBillWilliams [Bikke]*
> 
> ...



I how the funk did I die in a night phase attack? >.>

Fuck you ???/I am guessing LB.  

Thanks for the game and thanks for confusing me through out Awesome. 

/Dead 
/Leaves


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Snow's kill would of been better used on Mystic to confirm her role, but whatever another suspect off the list.

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

we confirmed her of onion knight


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> we confirmed her of onion knight


How was she confirmed?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll attack Mystic tonight, if she survives she's Onion Knight.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

i investigated her earlier before i died, i lost the pm but i found it


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

So you knew I was town that far back and only now you're telling everyone?  For shame


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> i investigated her earlier before i died, i lost the pm but i found it


Investigations don't confirm anything since the nexus reflect's every ability that's used on it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Did VLD send his action on me yet?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

do you wanna be attacked?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> do you wanna be attacked?


She claimed she was semi bulletproof right now, so it should be used we can confirm what her role is.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea and hopefully if VLD reveals himself to me its said publicly cause otherwise that's kind of useless.  The other two options could confirm me as well since they won't bounce off me


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

its done


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

he targeted hammer before


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> he targeted hammer before


This day phase, or before?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

You two are useless to me this phase


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

earlier this dayphase


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Well looks like I'm getting the knife tonight then

Btw I believe LB has one more shot of her two-shot ability thing

Who should we get her to hit with that?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

just lynch buto, tomorrow is your turn


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

What about Quinn he replaced chaos.

I don't thnk we know his role so he should be added to the suspect list.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

There will be no need to lynch me tomorrow after Ishamael stabs me and reveals me for who I am 

*[Vote Lynch Buto Rengoob]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What about Quinn he replaced chaos.
> 
> I don't thnk we know his role so he should be added to the suspect list.


I haven't caught up yet, but do we know your role?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

yes we do


----------



## Quinn (Aug 24, 2011)

What is it? 

EDIT: nvm I'm sure I'll find out eventually.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Quinn said:


> What is it?


I'm Cloud.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

How did Legend die? Isn't he bulletproof?

Also

Quinn
Mystic
Buto

Are the most supect, but there are still some others that I want to look at.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend died day 1 after Yunalesca grand summoned a Bahamut super kill 

Also Forever Town


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Epic fail, Yuna


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Buto Rengoob]*

I'm trusting you guys on this lynch.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

i was that feared as a player, and a massive threat i needed to be superkilled


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad mafia fell apart anyway even though you were gone 80% of the game


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BUTO]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the case on Buto?

*[Vote lynch Buto Rengoob]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently he's just one of the ones who hasn't been confirmed yet and hasn't come out to defend himself


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

shush mystic


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

Buto has majority. Should I end the phase early?

Say *[vote end phase]* for me to end it. I will decide how many it will take for me to end it


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote End Phase]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote End Phase]*

Inb4 trolled


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote end phase]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2011)

*[VOTE KILL AWESOME AND END THE PHASE]*

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote end phase]*

I hope this isn't a troll and our first vote will be erased.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

@Chicharito I was actually considering that. 

Anyway, votes locked in. Lynch coming up. The game is ending.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

The game or the phase?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

inb4 troll


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

*Buto Renjin [Squall] is lynched. *The Night Phase begins.


"The game is ending".... this phase and going into the night phase 

Oh, and Squall was a paranoid cop.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> inb4 troll



I noticed that edit. That was a victory speech about how people win when you're alive.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome, dont predict the future, im not that big headed


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll screen cap you next time


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

we'll see my friend


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

*??? kills SoulTaker [Tifa]

Tonberry attacks Onion Knight. Onion Knight will be killed in one more attack.

Mafia attacks ???.*



*Day Phase 7 starts.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

*[VOTE FUCKING LYNCH AWESOME]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

01.	Quinn
02.	Nois: 
03.	Paper Person 
04.	Samavarti 
05.	~Mystic Serenade~ 



Who to kill.... >.>


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay so Mystic is Onion Knight that leaves.

Suspect list.

Cubey
>.>
Quinn


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Okay so Mystic is Onion Knight that leaves.
> 
> Suspect list.
> 
> ...



When were Nois, Paper Person and Samavarti confirmed ?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

Nois was replaced by Cubes.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> When were Nois, Paper Person and Samavarti confirmed ?


Samavatari was the one who outed LB as Cacatuar before we knew about the abilities he's a cop. 

Nois died a while ago he's Cecil check the the first page, Paper Person is Zack.

I'm going to be targeting Quinn since he didn't role claim, Lighting choose whoever is more likely to be the nexus between Cubey or >.>.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Samavatari was the one who outed LB as Cacatuar before we knew about the abilities he's a cop.



I'm pretty sure that mafia had a cop. 
Which means that there is no way to be 100% certain that Samavarti isn't scum.
I believe Cubey pointed that out last dayphase.



> Nois died a while ago he's Cecil check the the first page.



Apparently, Awesome disagrees with that. >.>



> I'm going to be targeting Quinn since he didn't role claim, Lighting choose whoever is more likely to be the nexus between Quinn or >.>.



Lol. Like I'm going to kill myself. smh


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

So, Quinn it will be.
Posting that in case it bounces off and kills me. >.>


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> So, Quinn it will be.
> Posting that in case it bounces off and kills me. >.>


I'm targeting Quinn we don't need to waste two kill's.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm targeting Quinn we don't need to waste two kill's.



You told me to pick between Quinn and me.... >.>
Already sent it in... smh


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh wait.. you edited the post afterwards.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

*Cloud killed Quinn [FFXIV Character]*

Snow doesn't have a kill.

oldryoma


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay yours went in first, then I still have mine good. 

Rofl do you still have your kill since snow attacked, and not lightning?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Well... that rules out Quinn.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

Snow doesn't have a kill today.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol is all I got to say.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Snow doesn't have a kill today.


Does Lightning have a kill for today?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Okay yours went in first, then I still have mine good.
> 
> Rofl do you still have your kill since snow attacked, and not lightning?



Lightning was Chiba.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lightning was Chiba.


Fuck. 

Guess we got to decide between Cubey, or Samavatari to lynch I think Cubey is more likely though honestly.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Guess we got to decide between Cubey, or Samavatari to lynch I think Cubey is more likely though honestly.



Ok. Then let us lynch Cubey.

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Cubey]*
> Because Cubey.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Told you I was town


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

because cubey


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chiba]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Chiba]*



>.>

Wrong game, LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I got Cubey and Chiba mixed up. 

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

wait....didn't hammer say he was hated townie?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

There are two hated townies.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

well then he is just guilty of being Vaan then...should still lynch him.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

VLD target Cubey with an action, as it will be good if it's a kill and we get it confirmed.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure, go ahead. Samavarti came up as Zidane btw. She said she was a cop.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly after going through Samavatari's post's she actually seem's more suspicous 



Samavarti said:


> I'm still unsure if we should lynch TP, specially when it's mostly a gut feeling based lynch, on the other hand is probably better than just not lynch, i guess i will wait until she posts defends herself to decide.





Samavarti said:


> Well i will kepp my no lynch.
> 
> If TP is lying shota can prove it next Dayphase, and if she is really Sephiroth lynching her is just going to make the things easier for the mafia.





Samavarti said:


> I think we should really remove the Lynch from TP, if she is not Sephiroth we can find it easly with Shota, and if we protect her this night and she is really Sephiroth the following dayphase Shota can come into contact with her and we would obtain a new Vigilant, and since Yuna has three lives even if they attack her this night she would survive.





Samavarti said:


> *[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*
> 
> I think i will wait until ??? makes more actions before decide if he is or not a threat for the town, since neither Friday or Awesome seem very trustworthy





Multiple time's she tried to save TP from being pretty the Godfather, along with wanting to wait for a serial killer to kill a townie before we decide if it's a threat or not. 

Not something a pro-town player would do, I think she's more likely to be mafia then Cubey based off these posts.

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sure, go ahead. Samavarti came up as Zidane btw. She said she was a cop.



Well, now i know you are mafia, i'm Kain.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Honestly after going through Samavatari's post's she actually seem's more suspicous
> 
> 
> Multiple time's *he* tried to save TP from being pretty the Godfather, along with wanting to wait for a serial killer to kill a townie before we decide if it's a threat or not.
> ...


Soul Taker argumets against her weren't very convincing, i if she was really Sephitoth it would have been a great lost for the town.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

Then please explain why you came up as Zidane?  Am I allowed to post PM's, Awesome?

*[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

You can't post quotes, but you can post what I said in a PM, but not by copying and pasting from the "reply" button.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Then please explain why you came up as Zidane?  Am I allowed to post PM's, Awesome?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*



Because you are mafia, and you are lying maybe, also which .ole is yours that allow you to know the charactet of one person?


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

Since I can't quote directly, this is what happened.



> Me: "Investigate Samavarti. 1, 6, 8."
> 
> Awesome: "Samavarti is Zidane. You're lucky 8 was wrong Cubert "



I'm Cait Sith btw, both Neo and Nois dropped the game.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Since I can't quote directly, this is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Cait Sith btw, both Neo and Nois dropped the game.



So when you are just to get lynched you miraculously obtained the right numberd on the rng, a bit too convenient wouldn't you say?.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

There was a ~1/3 chance for each number. Those are good chances bro.

Lynch me, see if I care, Awesome should have just modkilled Nois as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

so yeah cubey is not the last mafia...but could still be ??????


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Somone attack me or Cubey, then you would see my role, or in case you attack cubey the attack is going to be redirected.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so yeah cubey is not the last mafia...but could still be ??????


If your referring to the hidden serial killer LB is the hidden independent, we know who all the threats to the town are.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

^ Agreed. Just do it quick Vasto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah well I attacked cubey...and so now I am protecting him...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Change your votes Cubey is town .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

so who we lynch?


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

Lynch Samavarti, he is confirmed mafia and town wants to lynch me instead


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2011)

because cubey


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lynch Samavarti, he is confirmed mafia and town wants to lynch me instead



Confirmed by who?

Also is quite suspicious that you avoiding role reveal, and choosed a role that can be easly faked, since even if they ask you to investigate somone you can always say you had bad luck and you weren't able to do so.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

That doesn't make me mafia, that's what it is, bro.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That doesn't make me mafia, that's what it is, bro.



Faking an investigation does, also there is no prove you are really who you say you are.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes there is. Please, someone just kill me so you can lynch the final mafia already.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yes there is. Please, someone just kill me so you can lynch the final mafia already.



Which would be that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

sorry cubey you can not be killed because I protect you.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

TDB can kill.

EDIT: Oh wait.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Fixed that for you.



Rofl gets it.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Change your votes Cubey is town .


How exactly?


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

I really don't feel like doing this run-around shit right now, so I'll just say you are wrong if you think I'm mafia. Period.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I really don't feel like doing this run-around shit right now, so I'll just say you are wrong if you think I'm mafia. Period.



Quite solid argument you have there.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

I've defended myself this entire phase. The fact that you're sliding by despite coming up as Zidane is just  I hope you win because town doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> How exactly?


Cubey doesn't look like mafia to me, I posted why I think Samavarti looks more like scum on the last page.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cubey doesn't look like mafia to me, I posted why I think Samavarti looks more like scum on the last page.



If i were mafia why i would toll you LB identity, instead of make you loose an investigation, or a kill?




Cubey said:


> I've defended myself this entire phase. The fact that you're sliding by despite coming up as Zidane is just  I hope you win because town doesn't deserve it.


So you first refuse to rol reveal, then you choose a character than can be easly faked, and when you are about to get lynched you suddnly got lucky and insted of a kill, or investigating my faction, you get an investigation, and then you show a quote that you could have easly have faked saying i'm Zidane.
You can investigate me if you want, or kill me, if that would make you lynch the real mafia.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahh I see I skipped ahead a couple of pages when I saw the Cubey wagon develop 

*[Change Vote Lynch Sama]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Somone should really investigate/attack me or Cubey, otherwise you are wasting a lynch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

then who are you Samavarti?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> then who are you Samavarti?



I'm Kain                      .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

How is it all this time you found nothing?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How is it all this time you found nothing?



I found Friday, but so did Sould Taker, and i found the Cactuar that is LB, and investigate Mystic Serenad and she apperead as town, like i said earlier, i also investigated WolfPrinceKiba, who was aslo town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

is paper person still alive?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> is paper person still alive?



She is still in the role list, so i assume she is still alive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone claim PP is town?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> anyone claim PP is town?



Apparently the role list hasn't been updated, she was tidus but she is already dead.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

hmm what to do

Chicharito is town btw


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2011)

Just Investigate/Kill me or Cubey, you can let the RNG choose, if i end up being town, then lynch Cubey.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

how do we do that?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

We should stick with Cubey, 
because Cubey


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Hit Samavarti with Cloud. If someone else dies, lynch me. Duh.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Cloud already used his hit though and killed Quinn


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

Not that i particualty care at this moment, but while i actually has investigated, and there a proves of it, there is no prove that Cubey didn't fake the quote, also Magus Sister just had a single investigation, so the possibility that of all the users they decided to investigate LB aren't exactly high, so it should far more probable that Cubey is mafia than me,

In any case somone should Kill/Investigate or targer with any other ability that could be showed in the write ups.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

But when I used my day skill on Cubey....it hit. I am protecting him...


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But when I used my day skill on Cubey....it hit. I am protecting him...



Well then kill me, anyway which is your day skill?

Actually does the Nexus redirect all the abilities including protections and investigations, or just kills?

Actually dosen't LB has a kill?, then you could lynch Cubey and attack me, or vice versa.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Well then, thanks for clarifying that VLD

*[Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 26, 2011)

My kills are night only. Not to mention randomized.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

if we had an updated player list this would probably be easier...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

The player list is currently completely updated, VLD.

You always seem to complain about nonexistent things.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

You forgot to put Dark Anima in red


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My kills are night only. Not to mention randomized.



Oh well, i guess nothing can be done then.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Except lynch you


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Except lynch you



Just the realize that you wasted a lynch, and the Cubey trolled the town.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

Who is left that isnt confirmed?


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Cloud needs to attack Samavarti


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Cubey can't be trolling us if VLD's skill actually connected

Unless VLD is an idiot or Awesome messed up, Cubey is clean


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

wait if it is up to date then that means paper Person is still alive....and going by posts and how he has not been mod killed would strongly suggest him being mafia.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Lol hammer                       . And...
> 
> *Cloud kills Paper Person [Tidus]*
> 
> The irony



**


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> **



THANK YOU SAMA.....asshole.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Where'd you even pull that from, that's not even on the list of day actions unless it happened on day 4 and Awesome missed it


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

nvm, found it myself on day 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

ok.....by why is the name not crossed of the list?...well....awesome?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Where'd you even pull that from, that's not even on the list of day actions unless it happened on day 4 and Awesome missed it



Page 67 **


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol Awesome claiming the front page is up to date.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

I smell bullshit...Noitora was summoned day 4....Awesome just said the roll list was up to date....can cloud confirmed he attack PP?


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

updated my ass

Who are we lynching?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

I skipped over that action?

Fuck you search function


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Cloud killed Quinn [FFXIV Character]*
> 
> Snow doesn't have a kill.
> 
> oldryoma


Cloud already used his kill.

Why do i  even bother?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome, I am disappoint


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

So there's no way to prove Samavarti is Chocobo


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

As of this phase, nope


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to blame you for this, and head to bed


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope we don't see you again in like 10 minutes Cubey


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

We are just spamming now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Samavarti or cubey eh?


*[change vote lynch Samavarti]*

unless my action was trolled....this is the only path.

also LB....why in the hell did you attack soultaker?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried my ability on cubey. It connected. that leaves you high and dry.


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn this phase already started.. too much tactics ogre in the last hours. :ho

What role has Plat? Was he town?

What about Ishamael? and >.>?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

lol who Plat is should have been obvious day 1


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

I forgot 

don't be a bitch about it


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

To be fair this game has been going on pretty long and it's probably wise to just re-skim the thread if you missed something.

Especially over that.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SAMAVARTI]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

[VOTE LYNCH SAMA]

i cant bold my posts on my phone, sorry


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll go with you 

*[Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that i think so, cubey may not be mafia but just an awful townie wirh awful scumhunter abilities, also is >.> confirmed?
Anyway, go ahead an keep wasting your lynch.

Also when this phase ends?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

There's no more actions to be used and Sama is getting lynched. Want me to just end the phase seeing as how nothing will change?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There's no more actions to be used and Sama is getting lynched. Want me to just end the phase seeing as how nothing will change?


Yes, end it early.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Eh. Why not.

Game continuing 

Or is it?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

You tell us Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Because you asked...

*Samavarti [Kain] has been lynched. The Night Phase begins.*

Give me your fucking actions. I want to start this tonight.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2011)

Obligatory:




LB/Ishmael don't send in any actions since we know it's Cubey, and he will just deflect everything, and it only ends up hurting the town. Platinum protect me.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, so Cubey was lying, who would have though so?, so quotes can actually be faked.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Big fucking surprise there.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Who should I kill tonight Plat? You decide :33


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Yourself          .


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried that last night silly :33

Will it be you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 26, 2011)

In before he's modkilled and unable to kill anyone because of it. I'd lol.

/night


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*Mafia and Tonberry kill Thdyingbreed [Cloud]

??? kills Legend [Ultros]*

*Day Phase 8 starts*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Nothing even needs to be said.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

I can't believe we fell for a fake PM


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Little bastard lol


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

One more vote and I'll end this early. It's pointless to keep it 24 hours.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuck it. Who isn't voting Cubey? Go *[vote end phase]*

I'll end it when there are enough.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

*[End Phase]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry I've been a bit inactive, internet issues.

I'm gonna catch up now.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Chicharito]*

Join me indies  Together we can overcome the people who've suppressed you and forced you to play pro-town, the most boring alignment ever 

Come on, you know you want to


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Fuck it. Who isn't voting Cubey?



Other then Cubey.. no one.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote End Phase]*

Die peacefully Cubey, and way to go for the same target


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*[vote end phase]*

Die cubey


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys, I didn't kill your cop 

YOU killed your cop


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

*[END PHASE]*

Just end it already... smh


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Rofl, come on bro


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Rofl, come on bro



I'm town, Cubey. So, I can't side with you this time.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Brahs, lynch Chicha


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure you can, Rofl 

Copy/paste: *[CHANGE VOTE Chicharito]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol just die Cubey


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sure you can, Rofl
> 
> Copy/paste: *[CHANGE VOTE Chicharito]*



Lol              no.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

This isn't your Avatar role Cubey


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Lol just die Cubey



I can't. Lynches redirect off of me, didn't you know 



>.> said:


> Lol              no.







Ishamael said:


> This isn't your Avatar role Cubey



If it was you wouldn't have lived past Day 2, would you


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys, I've been helping you all along


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If it was you wouldn't have lived past Day 2, would you


Swallow your tongue again failure 

I would've considered playing pro mafia today if you hadn't killed TDB along with me.

Oh well.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


>



Sorry bro.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

You couldn't kill Chicharito or ST or someone could you


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

*[VOTE END PHASE]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You couldn't kill Chicharito or ST or someone could you


What could TDB have done to you? Nexus'd an attack off you?

I just wanted some payback for when he outed me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Death to Cubey


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree. Awesome, end it playah


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

You did a good job as mafia Cubey. 

Well, despite failing on every single possible fucking kill you could make. You still avoided a lynch for 2 phases, and for that, I am proud of you 

Ending the phase.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You did a good job as mafia Cubey.
> 
> *Well, despite failing on every single possible fucking kill* you could make. You still avoided a lynch for 2 phases, and for that, I am proud of you
> 
> Ending the phase.




Typical Cubey.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey for mafia MVP?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*Cubey [Dark Chocobo] has been lynched.*


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

It's hard choosing targets. It's and no one understands 

And as much as I would love to hog MVP every game, I have to say TDB deserved it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

TDB was a good vig, good job ff7 crew


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*THE NIGHT PHASE BEGINS*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

lol shiiittttttttt


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2011)

eww          .


----------



## BVB (Aug 27, 2011)

the hell? 

/night


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

I lold            .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a hidden player...Unless LB just flat out attacked Legend.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*Tonberry kills Chicharito [Barret]

??? kills >.> [Snow]*


*Day Phase 9 begins*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*


LETS EE WHAT HAPPENS!


----------



## BVB (Aug 27, 2011)

I fucking knew it.

you always troll, awful. 

/dead


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*

Who's -1 this time Awesome?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *??? kills >.> [Snow]*



I see that ??? did the smart thing and killed me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

If you knew who that person was why did you say nothing rofl!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch VLD]*

Because he's annoying.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch Ishamael]*

Tonberry is obviously still a serial killer guys.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

The indies are revolting I knew it wasn't a good idea to let them live, town should be smart and lynch them 

/dead


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Ishamael]*
> 
> Tonberry is obviously still a serial killer guys.


Nope. I told you my win condition. Survivor. It's different from the last FF game because I no longer have my one shot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch VLD]*
> 
> Because he's annoying.



its not like I was trying to kill you...again


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't trust you, VLD. You're evil.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

So either LB or Ish are lying.

We got to kill one of them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

I really don't believe Ishamael's claim. Survivor, my ass. Awesome wouldn't put two survivors in his game...would he?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't trust you, VLD. You're evil.



Your not exactly the one to call someone such.


and Plat....how is it mafia never killed you? You been protecting yourself this whole time?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

When Plat survives this long, it usually means he's mafia. But mafia are all dead...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your not exactly the one to call someone such.
> 
> 
> and Plat....how is it mafia never killed you? You been protecting yourself this whole time?



Yes I have been protecting myself the entire time like a cowardly shit.

So either Ish or LB is lying about being a survivor.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> When Plat survives this long, it usually means he's mafia. But mafia are all dead...



Nope .

Besides my role has been known since Day 1.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

I know, you're not this time around. 

Yeah, I don't buy that shit.

*[Vote lynch Ishamael]*

Even Awesome can't troll that much. Two survivors is bullshit, one's lying.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know about LB but I'm not lying.

What about Vasto? Do we have to kill him now that Ultros is dead?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

wrong once Ultros found me I gained a win condition....son of a bitch gave me no condition for victory at the start of game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

LB tell me more about your role .

And vasto what is your win con ?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> LB tell me more about your role .


Friday posted it in the thread earlier when the role swap happen. Friday said he (the ???) has be one of the last two standing to win. Awesome when he was summoned said the role was a survivor.

Who to believe?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Town or mafia...does not matter. Just how many town is left anyway?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Survivor, but must kill each night, but they're randomized. However, I have a two-shot where I can control my kill. They've been used.

Edit: We're going to believe confirmed mafia Friday who had no reason to tell the truth?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome isn't exactly the most credible of mods


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ 
VastoLorDae
Platinum 
LegendaryBeauty 
Ishamael 

Are the only people left.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

There are 3 independents left and only 2 town left....

Gilgamesh-Me
??????-LB
Tonberry-Ishamael
Zidane-Plat
Mystic-can be any number of people.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you saying there's two survivors then, Ishamael? I suppose I can see some merit in it, as my role is customized as fuck and this is Awesome we're talking about.

But the game's not over. So who do you propose we lynch, if not one of us?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

So ish tell me why you went after Chicharito


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

There are currently 3 independents and 2 town still alive. 

Independents currently outnumber town... interesting.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

The roles a Cactuar btw Vasto.

As for who to lynch, I still don't believe Vasto's claim that his win condition is still changed even with Ultros dead.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

One of you has to die today.

2 killing roles left with only 5 people remaining? Lol not allowing it.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So ish tell me why you went after Chicharito


Because Awesome forced me to kill someone.

Also neither Friday nor Awesome mentioned anything about LB's kills being randomized


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> The roles a Cactuar btw Vasto.
> 
> As for who to lynch, I still don't believe Vasto's claim that his win condition is still changed even with Ultros dead.



Anymore reason to buys yours?


Besides Ish....LB....why fight amongst are selves?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

I was going to trust you once and side with you on not trusting VLD's win condition, but then you blatantly repeated my role description as though it was your own.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Because Awesome forced me to kill someone.
> 
> Also neither Friday nor Awesome mentioned anything about LB's kills being randomized



Why go after an all but confirmed townie then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

I find that there should be no need for independents to fight amongst ourselves. We do control the board. Lets think this through logically.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Anymore reason to buys yours?
> 
> 
> Besides Ish....LB....why fight amongst are selves?



Because one of them is a serial killer obviously .

We would of won by now if that was not the case vasto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because one of them is a serial killer obviously .
> 
> We would of won by now if that was not the case vasto.



Yes Plat that is true...but then....me hating on you is strongly rising right now.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Why are the independent's fighting amongst each other when we outnumber the town?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone aside from town list their win conditions, plainly. I've already listed mine, and I'm going to call bullshit on Ishamael's because he said the exact same as mine.

Unless Awesome's that bad a fucking troll. 

Edit: Lol, independents trying to turn on town? Not while I'm around.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*Tonberry kills Platinum [Zidane]*

Platinum was a pretty cool guy, eh was a punching bag for mafia and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes Plat that is true...but then....me hating on you is strongly rising right now.





Ishamael said:


> Why are the independent's fighting amongst each other when we outnumber the town?



Because one of you has to kill the other independents obviously .


You know for both of you claiming to be able to win with us you are sure not showing it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Tonberry kills Platinum [Zidane]*
> 
> Platinum was a pretty cool guy, eh was a punching bag for mafia and doesn't afraid of anything



Wait how the fuck did that happen?

God damn it Ish you lying fucker.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, I'm not the one trying to rally up independents and turn on town.  Nor did I kill you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Tonberry....


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Seriously awesome how did that happen?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Tonberry kills Platinum [Zidane]*
> 
> Platinum was a pretty cool guy, eh was a punching bag for mafia and doesn't afraid of anything


Why do you keep changing the color? 

It was dark orange originally.

Well played LB. Now let's win this.

*[Vote lynch Mystic]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

In b4 he had hidden one-shots.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

So LB....in or out?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Due to independents currently outnumbering town........

Some win conditions have been switched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd love to rally and win with town, I really would.

But I'm no fool.

*[Vote lynch Mystic]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm so spiting you next game Ish i can't believe the town let you off trusting a serial killer smh /dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mystic]*

Then lets see what happens....end phase awesome....lets see how you screw me over this time.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd love to rally and win with town, I really would.
> 
> But I'm no fool.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Mystic]*






Platinum said:


> I'm so spiting you next game Ish i can't believe the town let you off trusting a serial killer smh /dead.


Sorry Plat just doing my job


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Vasto continues to be a tool.

Big surprise .

God damn you awesome and your hidden one shot bullshit roles .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

But in the end....you died...so close Plat...oh...so...very...close.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Any last minute decisions? 

I could end the phase because of majority.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

And you are going to join me you freaking twat.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope I'm happy. 

Well played my fellow independents


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

End it, so we can end this game today.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

You're dead plat. Now get out before I blacklist you


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Indies couldnt join me though, right? 

Fuck your shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And you are going to join me you freaking twat.



You would think that wouldn't you?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I'll just end the phase. Minds are made up. Interesting and unexpected ending.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

@ Townies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Ish...I think you get the MVP vote.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*~Mystic Serenade~ [Onion Knight] is lynched.* All of town is dead.

*Winners: *

VastoLorDae [Gilgamesh] - Survivor win condition.

LegendaryBeauty [Cactuar] - Be last of two alive (Survivors do not count)

Ishamael [Tonberry] - Be last of two alive (Survivors do not count)


*Spoiler*: _Roles_ 




*Gilgamesh [Universe Traveler / Nexus]:* Gilgamesh is a nexus and random with abilities. If targeted with actions, they will redirect unto another player. He will choose a target and the abilities will be one of the following decided by RNG.
a.	Kill
b.	Reveal your role to the target
c.	Protect
d.	Roleblock.
*
Tonberry [Serial Killer / Chef?s knife/Bulletproof]: *Tonberry can make a kill every night, chop it up, and eat it before the night ends. All kills he makes will be janitor?d. He will know the role of said person. Tonberry also as a one shot that kills anybody without fail. Wins if he is the last person alive, or if he is one of the last two people alive.

*Cactuar [Bulletproof / Super Killer]: *A cactuar?s only limit is the amount of needles it can use, and it will always deal the same damage as the number of needles. Because of this, Cactuars kills always bypass bulletproof. Shows up prickly to investigations. Wins if he is the last person alive, or if he is one of the last two people alive.




Vote for MVP now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh damn, it didn't go to the night phase.  Here I was thinking of killing Ishamael.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

lul indie win conditions


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

I fucking knew it, they were lying about it you guy's should of listened to me and lynched Ishamael .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

I see that everything went as expected. 

Classic Awesome.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

TDB should've killed Ish asap.

Whatever, I survived by myself alone better than my entire faction did together


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Changing wincons Awesome you troll mod you .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

You fools see....LB and Ish BOTH had to be taken care of.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh damn, it didn't go to the night phase.  Here I was thinking of killing Ishamael.


I could've killed you with the one shot but you were the only person that I could win with since only townies were left. 

I can't believe the townies believed you were a survivor and that your kills were random


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I fucking knew it, they were lying about it you guy's should of listened to me and lynched Ishamael .



I don't know why the town trusted ish .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> I see that everything went as expected.
> 
> Classic Awesome.



I rigged Cactuar winning right when I was summoned 

LB owes me a lot for that, tbh.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> TDB should've killed Ish asap.
> 
> Whatever, I survived by myself alone better than my entire faction did together


Couldn't kill him because he was bulletproof, I was the one who outed him due to my attack, It's even in the actions list.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I could've killed you with the one shot but you were the only person that I could win with since only townies were left.
> 
> I can't believe the townies believed you were a survivor and that your kills were random



What do you expect? lol townies. The randomized part was a good invention on my part, I must admit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

*[vote MVP TDB]*

Never. Hit. A. Fucking. Townie.

Best vigilante I ever saw.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I could've killed you with the one shot but you were the only person that I could win with since only townies were left.
> 
> I can't believe the townies believed you were a survivor and that your kills were random



I was going to lynch LB next day phase .


But damn it super kills everywhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

anyway MVP should go to either Ish or LB....I mean my lord LB's role was plainly said by Friday. And Ish...well...he wised up.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Only Ish had a super kill.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Couldn't kill him because he was bulletproof, I was the one who outed him due to my attack, It's even in the actions list.



A janitor bulletproof SK? Wooowowowowowow


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I rigged Cactuar winning right when I was summoned



Not surprised by that.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> A janitor bulletproof SK? Wooowowowowowow



I've had him in all my games and never won until now. It's really not that overpowered


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And as much as I would love to hog MVP every game, I have to say TDB deserved it.



Good job TDB.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What do you expect? lol townies. The randomized part was a good invention on my part, I must admit.


I have to admit you get out of lynches easily, because you make believable lies fell for it again first in the SSBB game, now this game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Though ish and LB should thank me for getting their minds right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

In before I lose MVP to TDB. Should've killed him off early.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What do you expect? lol townies. The randomized part was a good invention on my part, I must admit.


Good stuff all around LB, not to mention that Friday didn't even include the random part. Oh townies.



Awesome said:


> *[vote MVP TDB]*
> 
> Never. Hit. A. Fucking. Townie.
> 
> Best vigilante I ever saw.


Yeah he was really good, did he make the decisions for his kills or was it a consensus among the three?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I have to admit you get out of lynches easily, because you make believable lies fell for it again first in the SSBB game, now this game



What can I say? It's a gift.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

He made them by himself for the most part.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Uh....Cloud killed Tidus people.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've had him in all my games and never won until now. It's really not that overpowered



I'm just butthurt


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

So who gets LVD? Ah, I know

*[VOTE LVD: VLD]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol and I was thinking of lynching Ish too, oh well

Good game people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

and cloud killed quinn...another townie.


did not hit a townie? TDB's last 2 kills were townies....unless he was aiming for me.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Wait... he hit Quinn? 

My memory is going bad.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Look at all those janitored kills on the front page, like a boss 

Didn't Narcissus also win as the Tonberry Awesome?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

He was going to, but then got lynched at the very end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Wait... he hit Quinn?
> 
> My memory is going bad.



he killed hated townie and Tidus.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Uh....Cloud killed Tidus people.


Yeah that was one of my few, misfires though hitting mafia/indies every other attack pretty good .

I was originally going to go for Tonberry but it wasn't on the role list for some reason . 

But I also did this to prove Law wrong, since he said vigilante's are usually a detriment to the town, and I succeeded .


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

did >.> mean to kill me or did he get redriected?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

No, rofl killed you hammer.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 27, 2011)

The Writing was on the wall when Friday said LB can't with with us. And we foolishly believed Awesome was telling us the truth.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Rofl should get MVP then


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He was going to, but then got lynched at the very end.


Well I'm glade I could pull out a victory for the best monsters in FF 

"RNG" made an excellent choice in picking me.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah that was one of my few, misfires though hitting mafia/indies every other attack pretty good .
> 
> I was originally going to go for Tonberry but it wasn't on the role list for some reason .
> 
> But I also did this to prove Law wrong, since he said vigilante's are usually a detriment to the town, and I succeeded .


Your only real mistake was not lynching me. Although the same could be said for the rest of the townies.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

why would you try to vigilsntie a nexus suspect


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> why would you try to vigilsntie a nexus suspect


Because that's the only way to identify a nexus as they deflect everything including investigations, so you can tell if your attack went on to the wrong person it was the nexus


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Because that's the only way to identify a nexus as they deflect everything including investigations, so you can tell if your attack went on to the wrong person it was the nexus



or since i claimed miller I would be seen as mafia were as nexus would be town


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

You guys are stupid for lynching Samavarti. Really? Samavarti or me? And I was brought in just the day before? Mafia being inactifags? God town is stupid lol.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyways well done to all the winners. 

*[MVP for anyone who understood what the fuck was going on throughout the whole game]*


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome for MVP


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You guys are stupid for lynching Samavarti. Really? Samavarti or me? And I was brought in just the day before? Mafia being inactifags? God town is stupid lol.


Yeah I noticed the inactifagging as well thing it's how I got Dark Shiva, but when I went through her post's they were just scummy as hell.

Trying, to save the godfather multiple times, and wanting a serial killer alive, so I thought she would be more likley probably should of listened to my gut.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

cubey being mafia was obvious why else would we get a late replacment

*[thb for mvp]*


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You guys are stupid for lynching Samavarti. Really? Samavarti or me? And I was brought in just the day before? Mafia being inactifags? God town is stupid lol.



I agree with this.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

you slways lynch cubey

always


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I agree with this.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a towning townie, it's what I do best


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome if your going to a Final Fantasty Mafia III later on autosign me, as these games are fun .

Though remove that fake writeup summon it's such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MVP Isha]*

Killing me N1 was clearly a game-saving move, I'd have fucked your shit up otherwise 

Honourable mention to Tempest or whoever told her to do the hidden ability write-up, that shit was hilarious.

edit: Oh, and how could I forget Legend, for being resurrected by Martryn and immediately had him lynched in return? Play of the game right there.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

You guys missed all the blatant clues I gave about that being fake 

You still lynched mafia that phase. That was hilarious.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *[Vote Lynch MVP Isha]*
> 
> Killing me N1 was clearly a game-saving move, I'd have fucked your shit up otherwise
> 
> ...


>Implying you would've gotten me killed. 

Oh you.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote VLD MVP]*

WHO THE FUCK KILLED ME?


----------



## BVB (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote MVP TDB]*
> 
> Never. Hit. A. Fucking. Townie.
> 
> Best vigilante I ever saw.



*[vote MVP TDB]*

team FFVII


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2011)

So did the mafia know who I was for several turns before killing me? When it was announced Awesome said that mafia finally killed me, like they knew my identity for awhile but decided not to kill me till then.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2011)

Trolling the Gilgamesh 
*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				VastoLorDae said:
			
		

> Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				VastoLorDae said:
			
		

> Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I forgot to post this earlier. Gilgamesh is fucking hilarious


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

THIS FUCKING GAME


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome: protecting (while obviously leaving out specifics)
VastoLorDae: eh... at least he's confirmed townie
Awesome: (on the inside) oldryomaoldryomaoldryomaoldryoma


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2011)

> edit: Oh, and how could I forget Legend, for being resurrected by Martryn and immediately had him lynched in return? Play of the game right there.



Complete bullshit.  What a jerk face.  I try to help the town out, but I shouldn't have listened to fucking VLD.  His partner got me killed. 

*MVP = VLD* 

I listened to him, and he won.  Wasn't paying enough attention to anything else.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2011)

I lold                  .


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 28, 2011)

"Banzai RNG Sama"

Fuckin Vasto


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2011)

well you looked like a apathetic scumbag, not my fault, no one knew you were town so the lynch continued


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 28, 2011)

THOSE PMS


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 28, 2011)

lol wow...VLD


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2011)

*[vote MVP TDB]*

Its too bad I never got to protect anyone


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 28, 2011)

The fuck VLD, you lynched me because you recived a message that you were protecting somone, even knowing that being Cubey a nexus you inevitably protect somone.

In any case
*[vote MVP TDB]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not the only one that messed up...though how I did since I won is beyond me.


how do ya vote for TDB? his last two kills were townies.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

Better than confirming a mafia as a townie


----------

